#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-07-04
<snap-l> Evening
<snap-l> Howdy.
<brousch> just got back from parade
<brousch> they're more fun with a kid
<rick_h_> party
<rick_h_> I got out of the parade again thankfully
<rick_h_> kind of funny: http://goo.gl/L772b
<rick_h_> I have no idea what 'book factory' he's talking about
<rick_h_> and I wrote the stuff lol
<snap-l> Yeah, I don't know what a book factory is either.
<snap-l> But cool nonetheless.
<snap-l> Seriously? Xubuntu requires 4.4GB of disk space?
<rick_h_> it uses gnome in there :P
<snap-l> Yeah, but stull
<snap-l> still, even
<snap-l> And lubuntu uses 5.3GB.
<snap-l> What... the... fuck.
<rick_h_> lubuntu?
<snap-l> Supposed to be for lower-end machines
<snap-l> LXDE-based
<rick_h_> so what is this going onto that the 4/5gb is heavy?
<snap-l> The old Eee
<snap-l> at least that was the plan
<rick_h_> ah, gotcha
<rick_h_> crunchbang?
<snap-l> I'm downloading 10.04LTS
<dekkard> Probs with natty and Intel graphics?
<rick_h_> not that I know of, but not running it so not 100% sure
<rick_h_> I thought intel was supposed to work ok
<brousch> dekkard: i've only had probs with second monitors
<dekkard> I get no display illumination
<dekkard> Its there
<dekkard> Just black
<dekkard> Pissin me off
<snap-l> And the LTS thata I put onto my USB key won't boot
<rick_h_> lovely
<brousch> snap-l: booting from usb on the eee is always a little annoying
<snap-l> Well, this has been especially so.
<snap-l> Bah
<brousch> dangit. i just had the screen go black on me after screensaver. nothing would bring it back. i had to reboot
<brousch> i hate how all of the little bugs annoy me
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-07-05
<Wolfger> Morning
<snap-l> Good morning
<snap-l> Looks like now I'm getting followed by people on G+ that I have NFC who they are.
<Wolfger> I have been followed by only one person who I have NFC about. I accepted him based on mutual circled people, he seems to be Linux oriented.
<Wolfger> I have been followed by others i have VLFC about, but I at least recognize the names as people from Twitter/Identica/FB...
<Wolfger> also, snap-l, I would point out that you did a Lococast about G+? So yeah... I would expect you get a few NFC's. You're a pseudo rock star. ;-)
<snap-l> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/ubuntu-meta/1.232
<snap-l> Wolfger: Yeah, I'm a rock star alright
<snap-l> When I go to the sub shop and people I don't know ask for my autograph, then I'm a rock star. ;)
<snap-l> Apparently Evolution is being replaced by Thunderbird.
 * snap-l checks it out
<rick_h_> snap-l: yea, getting a lot of those lately myself
<rick_h_> and from other countries
<rick_h_> making for an interesting 'incoming' feed
<greg-g> I'm here at work and using my laptop thanks to rick_h_  :)
<rick_h_> greg-g: awesome, glad it worked out
<rick_h_> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/WVOYyFzG0HiRBqRiAIxw/
<rick_h_> so that came in my email today :/
<greg-g> heh, better go protect your IP in china domain names
<rick_h_> I know, who knew our little MI woodworking group was so popular
<greg-g> rick_h_: with offlineimap/mutt and your google hosted domain, do you download the "All Mail" folder or not?
<rick_h_> no, I don't think so
<rick_h_> folderfilter = lambda foldername: foldername not in ['[Gmail]/All Mail', '[Gmail]/Spam', '[Gmail]/Important']
<greg-g> so you "archive" your inbox messages to a separate archive folder?
<rick_h_> right
 * greg-g nods
<rick_h_> I have a folder Archive and use that with my A command in mutt
<greg-g> me too, but I was wondering if I needed to anymore.
<rick_h_> Yea, I don't recall the original deal with that
<greg-g> I am experiencing an offlineimap issue that might make me redownload everything :/
<rick_h_> ouch
<greg-g> hmm, I might be able to fix it by just deleting the .offlineimap/Account-XXX folder (associated ones in there)
<greg-g> this is what happens when you let your harddrive run out of space and offlineimap tries to run, kids
<rick_h_> dbl ouch
<greg-g> yeah, I need to figure out my photo storing method, can't keep them all, and videos, on the laptop harddrive anymore
<brousch> geez
<brousch> they make 1TB laptop drives now
<snap-l> So, anyone want to take bets on what application will get cut in O+1?
<rick_h_> linux?
<rick_h_> :P
<rick_h_> brousch: not that perform like an SSD
<brousch> i'm using a 500GB hybrid ssd/hd
<brousch> i'm very happy with it
<Wolfger> Man, I want I larger version of this to use as my wallpaper... http://static.arstechnica.net/assets/2011/06/vinyl-pirate-figure-intro-thumb-640xauto-23086.jpg
<snap-l> Heh
<snap-l> greg-g: Yeah, mail doesn't handle curvebals very well
<rick_h_> hah, lovely work email on "cell phone ettiquette"
<rick_h_> guess people can't find the vibrate button on their phones
<snap-l> Shuld get an iPhone. It's a switch. ;)
<rick_h_> doh! damn horrible UX with those buttons
 * snap-l got some new CC music in the mail today.
<rick_h_> if only someone had thought to do the work to make them switches
<rick_h_> ooh, nice
<snap-l> http://cryogen.darkmillenniumrecords.com/
<snap-l> Problem will be waiting an episode to unleash this.
<rick_h_> lol
<snap-l> Since 25 is the Big 4 of CC metal
<rick_h_> well it's a bit out of my norm /me hides his green day in cloud player he's currently listening to
<snap-l> No worries.
<snap-l> rick_h_: Have you heard Amity in Fame?
<rick_h_> but very cool that there's this wealth of CC stuff I never knew
<snap-l> Yeah, I'm having fun with finding this stuff.
<rick_h_> don't think I've heard this before
<rick_h_> funny that they have this roomba ad on the front page lol
<snap-l> http://www.jamendo.com/en/album/28245
<greg-g> hmmm, hybrid ssd/platter laptop drive, just maybe
<snap-l> Heh, and that's why I have adblock installed
<rick_h_> greg-g: how big is your current SSD?
<greg-g> 140
<rick_h_> wow, and all filled eh
<snap-l> The only thing that worries me about SSD / platter is what happens during a power failure, and what happens when the SSD hits max write cycle.
<greg-g> yeah, way too much video
<snap-l> s/video/pron/
<snap-l> FTFY.
<greg-g> ty
<snap-l> yw
<rick_h_> gotcha, yea I don't have much of that and keep my music cloud now
<rick_h_> move those two and suddently I can live in < 60gb
<greg-g> rick_h_: personal cloud or ?? for music?
<rick_h_> the amazon stuff
<greg-g> ah, yeah
<snap-l> I can't live with cloud music
<rick_h_> since I get my mp3s there anyway, easy to hit buy and keep it cloud
<snap-l> a) FLAC is too big for cloud
<snap-l> b) See a)
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> just need a player to read your s3 repo and buffer things for you nicely
<snap-l> I love the idea of cloud-storage, but it's not practical for me outside of U1
<greg-g> you could run Zeya on a micro instance and have it read your S3 storage
<rick_h_> http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/isimpledesign-amazon-s3-music-player-plugin/ close
<snap-l> Lamedrop to convert
<snap-l> hells no.
<rick_h_> I said close...as in does the reading and such
<rick_h_> just wrong format
<rick_h_> upload would be free now
<rick_h_> $8.4/mo for storing 660gb of music
<rick_h_> and if you streamed it all out 3x a month another $13 in data transfer
<snap-l> Or I could buy a HD for that kind of money. ;)
<rick_h_> never had s3 disappear on me :P
<snap-l> Truth
<greg-g> well, there was that one time when the whole social web stopped working because of amazon's downtime
<rick_h_> but s3 never went down or away
<snap-l> Considering the average file on my music storage is 30MB, that might be fun.
<greg-g> rick_h_: oh right, it was only compute?
<snap-l> Though that seems a bit high. Probably more like 20MB
<rick_h_> greg-g: right, and end of the day one DC
<rick_h_> admittingly, it had multiple parts they said would never go down together
<rick_h_> but it was still one DC went down
 * greg-g nods
<Wolfger> I need a rich benefactor.... http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=176029&sku=S203-101201&SRCCODE=WEM2730SS&cm_mmc=email-_-Main-_-WEM2730-_-tigeremail2730
<rick_h_> says the man with one server running bookie in one DC and all kinds of SPOF :)
<snap-l> Wolfger: You don't need a tablet
<Wolfger> I didn't say I did.
<snap-l> This is not the droid you're looking for
<snap-l> You can go about your business.
<Wolfger> I said I needed a rich benefactor. I *want* the Galaxy Tab
<Wolfger> it's sexy
<snap-l> What you need is a nice, wholesome Nintendo 3DS.
<snap-l> No web browser to distract your game playing
<rick_h_> lol
<snap-l> (Actually, I think  the 3DS has opera)
<snap-l> so, FWIW.
<rick_h_> man my boss is going to love me "I can haz memcached pls? kthx"
<rick_h_> I'm just full of new stuff I want
<snap-l> heh
<snap-l> Memcached isn't that out there for the wants / needs
<rick_h_> we don't currently have a memcache server
<rick_h_> so I'm asking for hardware to run node, postgres, memcache, couchdb
<rick_h_> figure wth, I'll do it on the db for now and wait for him to get sick of me hammering on it :)
<Wolfger> Game playing? Social networking. The games I like won't play on netbook/tablet devices (yet) :-p
<Wolfger> Also, for e-books and for pron
<snap-l> Anyone know of any good utilities to unf*** a Windows XP machine?
<snap-l> ie: any bootable Linux distros that can do virusscan?
<Wolfger> snap-l: Knoppix
<snap-l> Does it have virusscanning built-in?
<Wolfger> I recall that it did (years ago).
<Blazeix> I've used systemrescuecd before
<Wolfger> http://njlinux.blogspot.com/2008/01/virus-scan-windows-using-linux-live-cd.html
<Blazeix> it has clamAV
<Wolfger> so apparently requires one install from command line
<rick_h_> http://www.crunchgear.com/2011/07/05/wingardium-leviosa-this-rotocopter-is-controlled-by-the-kinect/
<Wolfger> also: http://www.oreillynet.com/sysadmin/blog/2004/06/scanning_for_viruses_with_knop.html
<rick_h_> the end of that video is great ^^
<Wolfger> Kinect-controlled copter? Sounds awesome.
<Wolfger> will need to watch the video later
<jjesse> that does sound awesome
<jjesse> i love my kinect
<snap-l> I think my USB key is giving up the ghost.
<snap-l> either that or I have a machine that is just segfaulting for no reason
<snap-l> fucking shit
<gamerchick02> Lococast time. :)
<snap-l> I am about to lose it
<gamerchick02> lose what? sanity?
<snap-l> Sanity, temper, patience
<snap-l> not necessarily in that order.
<snap-l> brb.
<gamerchick02> oi. sorry to hear that.
<rick_h_> gamerchick02: sorry up front for the technical talk of this month's lococast
<rick_h_> :)
<gamerchick02> oh it's fine.
<rick_h_> let me know if we managed to make any sense or not
<rick_h_> was borderline if we should do that password part or not
<gamerchick02> you're talking about backups and such right now.
<rick_h_> cool
<rick_h_> heh :)
<gamerchick02> oh, metal.
<gamerchick02> hello *turns down speakers*
<gamerchick02> turns speakers back up to hear the talking. :-P
<gamerchick02> this is important to learn about though.
<gamerchick02> yeah, i had to change my instapaper and pinboard passwords because of the FBI taking Amazon Servers.
<Wolfger> FBI took Amazon servers?
<gamerchick02> i love instapaper and pinboard. for reals.
<rick_h_> no, was a different colo host
<gamerchick02> oh god i don't want to think of the passwords i'd have to change if someone got ahold of my machine.
<gamerchick02> one of the things i hate is having to sign up for companies' websites to apply to jobs.
<rick_h_> yea, lastpass helps me with those these days
<gamerchick02> they want a "profile". and a password.
<rick_h_> but some I hand pick still since I might need to enter on a phone and such (amazon for example)
<gamerchick02> so i end up using the same damn password on all of the sites because i'm fucking sick of signing up for company websites.
<gamerchick02> also, a lot of times, if i have to sign up for a new account (which i will never use again) i won't apply.
<snap-l> Totally ready to lose my shit
 * gamerchick02 sends snap-l some tea
<rick_h_> defac
<snap-l> bro-in-law's laptop is a piece of shit
<rick_h_> wow, that was totally wrong
<rick_h_> decaf
<rick_h_> snap-l: you have to get out of that business man
<gamerchick02> not black tea, that hippy-decaf-rosehips stuff
<gamerchick02> oi. i help too many people with their computers.
<gamerchick02> what's wrong with his laptop, snap-l?
<snap-l> Well, what sucks is a) the DVD drive is apparently FUBAR
<gamerchick02> dear god. i feel for you.
<snap-l> b) USB-creator is a crashy piece of shit
 * gamerchick02 sends shots of tequila to snap-l
<rick_h_> snap-l: I always get that with usb creator
<rick_h_> I'd go over and over between my wife's laptop and my own with my 3 usb disks
<rick_h_> and eventually get one to take
<snap-l> c) I think the USB keys I have are starting to get errors
<snap-l> yeah
<snap-l> and someone is pinging JoDee while she's on the phone, so it sounds like a fucking submarine
<snap-l> 0-cranky in 1 minute flat. ;)
<snap-l> And we have booting computer with xubuntu image
<Blazeix> <3 xubuntu
<Blazeix> their "use generic application names" option is beautiful
<gamerchick02> :) i'm running xubuntu on my netbook
<Blazeix> man, I wish teams that worked on software clients communicated with us :(
<rick_h_> ?? implementing an API you provide?
<snap-l> I also wish Windows XP would just die in a fire
<Blazeix> yeah, we've apparently been making life very hard for api consumers, and the fix on our side is a simple configuration change
<rick_h_> gotcha
<rick_h_> yea, hearing from users is good stuff
<gamerchick02> Windows XP is not completely dead in this house. i want to convert my mom over to some form of linux, but i'm not sure if that'd work.
<Blazeix> but this company has thousands of lines of kludgy code to get around it
<snap-l> Anyone know offhand how big the clam files are nowadays?
<Blazeix> basically a bunch of `dtoA.foo = dtoB.foo` lines
<snap-l> Apparently I hit the one mirror that was the slow-boat to china
<snap-l> Already at the point I was with about a half-hour of download
<snap-l> Oh, awesome.
<snap-l> Start the scan, and the thing locks up hard.
<snap-l> FML
<gamerchick02> wow. you really need some tequila, snap-l
 * gamerchick02 is back from taco bell. i will probably regret that. and the fire sauce, but oh well.
<greg-g> mmmmmm
<rick_h_> reminds me, I need to order some tennessee sunshine
<gamerchick02> some what, rick_h_?
<rick_h_> http://www.redbagcollection.com/tennesseesunshine.html
<rick_h_> what I got hooked on for any taco needs
<gamerchick02> oh my.
<rick_h_> I bring it to qdoba and chipolte when I go
<_stink_> haha
<_stink_> you're not kidding?
<gamerchick02> there was some "kick ass" sauce at a place in Frankenmuth
<rick_h_> and I'm out... :(
<rick_h_> no, my wife hates it. I hid it in her purse in a ziplock bag :)
<gamerchick02> looked kinda silly.
<_stink_> you don't mess around.
<_stink_> i should know this
<gamerchick02> you need a murse, rick_h_
<gamerchick02> then you can carry your netbook and your hot sauce with no problems.
<rick_h_> lol, I'm not really the 'murse' kind of guy
<gamerchick02> i thank gods i'm a woman and can carry one. because if i couldn't, my pants/shorts wouldn't hold up.
<rick_h_> well, I mean after you have some of that stuff, no sauce at taco bell is edible
<gamerchick02> seriously. i think i carry too much around.
<rick_h_> not that their food is entirely either, but still
<gamerchick02> well then. i might have to try that
<gamerchick02> taco bell is a strange craving i get every once in awhile
<gamerchick02> no, i'm not pregnant.
<rick_h_> yea, I'm with you
<gamerchick02> it just...
<rick_h_> same boat, every other month, wife is working late, don't want to cook something...taco bell it
<gamerchick02> i go, i want some taco bell. and nothing else will work.
<gamerchick02> :)
<gamerchick02> it's from college, i'm sure.
<rick_h_> hah, definitely
<rick_h_> my fraternity house used to make late runs there and to BK whenever they had .99 whoppers.
<_stink_> yeah, i have a pavlovian response to the theme from the BBC World Service that airs on Michigan Radio from 11pm-4am
<_stink_> i hear that theme... must have taco bell
<rick_h_> care full of 7 guys squeezed in ordering up tons of food
<rick_h_> for $20
<_stink_> from college days
<rick_h_> /care/car
<gamerchick02> hah!
<gamerchick02> yes.
<gamerchick02> funny story:
<rick_h_> lol, more to ship than to buy my year's supply of hotsauce
<gamerchick02> brother is a member of Delta Chi
<rick_h_> booo :P
<gamerchick02> he's also one of the ones that wasn't drunk, this particular evening.
<gamerchick02> he's in his room, and 5 (yes 5) of his drunk as skunk brothers, wearing SOMBREROS, want taco bell.
<gamerchick02> he's the only one sober, so they go to him.
<gamerchick02> he's like, "i'm not driving you dressed like that to the taco bell drive through.
<gamerchick02> "
<gamerchick02> at kettering, rick_h_
<gamerchick02> what fraternity are you a part of?
<rick_h_> gamerchick02: yea, I was LCA there at kettering
 * gamerchick02 is a theta phi
<rick_h_> sorry, LXA
<gamerchick02> oooh!
<rick_h_> or however you want to shorten it
<gamerchick02> sweet.
<gamerchick02> LXA works.
<rick_h_> people that don't know hate the 'Chi' X thing
<rick_h_> so I tend to do C usually
<rick_h_> but yea
<rick_h_> ok, thanks for the reminder gamerchick02, sauce is ordered for the next year
<gamerchick02> :) rick_h_ cool beans!
<gamerchick02> so, no murse for you?
<snap-l> Oh I'm going to hurt someone
<gamerchick02> you could carry everything you need.
<snap-l> can't run clamscan because I'm running out of memory
 * gamerchick02 gets out of snap-l 's way
<rick_h_> no, I'll just start carrying my laptop backpack around all the time
<rick_h_> like I'm a traveling hippie
<rick_h_> snap-l: "I'm sorry, I did everything I could. Here's your new linux machine"
<greg-g> +1
<rick_h_> maybe?
<gamerchick02> don't hippies carry hemp murses?
<rick_h_> I don't think I've seen greg-g with one :)
<gamerchick02> rick_h_ has a point, snap-l. great idea!
<snap-l> Save for having to find some replacements for the stuff that he uses to tweak his RC cars and his multimeter, this is a great idea.
<gamerchick02> maybe it's time for a google search. *bows to the almighty google*
<rick_h_> ugh
<rick_h_> "and I pre-installed a bunch of books on your new hobby! ham radio!"
<rick_h_> lots of stuff for that on there
<_stink_> haha
<gamerchick02> lol, rick_h_
<gamerchick02> your new hobby. i like that.
<snap-l> http://www.rc-monster.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8963
<rick_h_> rc cars are for kids, unless they're jets or other aircraft that I wish I could do
<rick_h_> well, working in VM with usb is cool
<gamerchick02> actually, the vm and wine idea is a great one.
<rick_h_> greg-g: hah, of course you'd come up with that bug :P
<rick_h_> I debated long/hard on that.
<greg-g> :)
<gamerchick02> i refuse to get State Farm insurance.
<gamerchick02> i'm sick of them sending me pleas to switch my insurance.
<greg-g> they all do that
<gamerchick02> them and progressive. i will never do business with those companies. ever
<greg-g> trust me, I have state farm and get the same crap from progressive
<gamerchick02> they all need to have their reproductive organs forcibly and painfully removed.
<gamerchick02> i hate spam and i hate paper spam.
 * greg-g nods
<gamerchick02> http://gamerchick02.tumblr.com/post/7269076338/americanroutes-1952-vincent-black-lightning
 * gamerchick02 drools
<gamerchick02> beautiful.
<gamerchick02> i like the ending track for lococast.
<rick_h_> http://mashable.com/2011/07/05/google-blogger-picasa-rebranding/
<gamerchick02> hrm. google+ blogging?
<gamerchick02> google blogs. that's cool
<gamerchick02> i wonder if they're fixing the whole "no pages" thing.
<gamerchick02> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/07/top-terminal-commands-newbie/ interesting. and some upset in the comments, as is per usual with OMGUbuntu.
<jjesse> going through my ubuntu-us-mi label in gmail and keep seeing notifications that "this message may not have been sent by: email address" is this because you guys are sending from programs outside of gmail?
<jjesse> ie Wolfger's message to a subject "removing all but current kernel"
<jjesse> getting it also in emails brousch has sent
<Wolfger> I think that's because it's going through the mailing list e-mail....
<jjesse> i don't see it on greg-g's email
<Wolfger> http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&ctx=mail&answer=185812
<Wolfger> Greg is not using Gmail
<Wolfger> From Robert Citek's e-mail in that thread: Authentication-Results: mx.google.com; spf=neutral (google.com: 91.189.94.204 is neither permitted nor denied by best guess record for domain of ubuntu-us-mi-bounces@lists.ubuntu.com) smtp.mail=ubuntu-us-mi-bounces@lists.ubuntu.com; dkim=neutral (body hash did not verify) header.i=@gmail.com
<jjesse> ah so its because of the list software
<snap-l> God, I hate Windows
<gamerchick02> i love to open windows in the spring when it's nice and cool out. /snark *ducks and runs*
<snap-l> This machine is essentially fucked
<gamerchick02> is there a way to try 7 on it, in all seriousness?
<snap-l> It's a Latitude D610
<gamerchick02> 7 is like a million times better than xp
<snap-l> it was old when it was bought
<jjesse> should run windows 7 right?
<gamerchick02> eee.
<gamerchick02> maybe not.
<gamerchick02> what about Mint?
<gamerchick02> seriously.
<jjesse> works fine on windows 7 but need the vista sound driverhttp://forums.cnet.com/7723-7587_102-332366.html
<snap-l> If I put Linux on this machine, it's essentially useless to my bro-in-law
<_stink_> i can empathize with that.
<snap-l> and if I put 7 on it, it's essentially useless too
<gamerchick02> so can i. :(
<gamerchick02> sorry, snap-l.
<snap-l> plus, I'm pretty sure he doesn't have discs so I can slam it
<gamerchick02> i wish i could help you.
<snap-l> and frankly he doesn't have the $$ to go out and get a new machine, which is what I think he's going to do anyway.
<snap-l> because the problem isn't Windows, it's the fact that my bro-in-law will click on anything to get to where he wants to go
<gamerchick02> oh dear god.
<gamerchick02> viruses and spyware galore, eh?
<snap-l> he's not terribly computer literate
<snap-l> well, there's one that I think I wiped, but the machine has even more problems than that
<snap-l> Think whatever it was corrupted something on there
<snap-l> avg won't start up
<gamerchick02> ugh
<gamerchick02> what about microsoft security essentials?
<_stink_> yeah, it's tough.  i tell people that once you have any malware, the only solution is to back up data and reinstall.
<gamerchick02> that's lighter and seems to work better for me
<_stink_> but with no backups or install media, that can't be done.
<snap-l> And I think it has just about every single update queued up since the last time I saw this machine
<gamerchick02> oh. my. god.
<gamerchick02> and he's been ONLINE all this time???
<snap-l> gamerchick02: Not sure
<snap-l> he doesn't use the computer much
<gamerchick02> wow.
<gamerchick02> do they have a high-speed internet connection?
<snap-l> It's asking me to install SP3, though, if that's any indication
<gamerchick02> if so, then he probably has been.
<gamerchick02> damn.
<snap-l> Going to try an update, since there'a malicious software removal tool that should be installed
<snap-l> but frankly I don't see much hope for it in it's current state.
<snap-l> Honestly, if they made DOS versions of his programs, I think he'd be happier
<snap-l> I know I would
<gamerchick02> *shakes head* wow.
<snap-l> Whelp, xubuntu, here we come.
<snap-l> Just called him
<snap-l> I think I can figure something out for his multimeter.
<snap-l> and with some luck maybe Wine will handle the USB interface.
<snap-l> And it's not like I'm not a coder, and couldn't code up something for his multimeter. ;)
<snap-l> That too, and I can make sure this damn thing gets updated.
<gamerchick02> Oooh. Xubuntu will be much better for him, IMHO.
<gamerchick02> good luck!
<snap-l> Thank you!
<gamerchick02> you're welcome! are you going to tweak the ui to make it easier for him to work with?
<snap-l> I'm going to make this as much of a busy-box for him as I can
<snap-l> ie: he'll be able to get in, get out, and get done
<gamerchick02> good.
<greg-g> rick_h_: just fyi, I just used your address again for this: http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/07/05/free-official-ubuntu-book-for-approved-loco-teams/
<greg-g> :)
<rick_h_> greg-g: you're going to get me into trouble with the wife with all these unexplained boxes showing up :p
<gamerchick02> i just saw that and was about to share in here.
<gamerchick02> heh
<greg-g> :)
<greg-g> snap-l: rick_h_ brousch _stink_ ColonelPanic001 gamerchick02 jjesse widox Wolfger: ya'll gonna be able to make the IRC meeting in about 10 minutes?
<greg-g> I need to get better about sending out email reminders :/
<gamerchick02> an irc meeting tonight? i guess since i'm here, sure.
<gamerchick02> i've never been to one. hah. i'm always gone somewhere.
<snap-l> i can sorta meet
<greg-g> :)
<_stink_> greg-g: on and off, yeah
<greg-g> cool
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-07-06
<gamerchick02> will it be done by 9? (history detectives nerd here. hah)
<gamerchick02> but i'm here.
<greg-g> yeah, it should be
<greg-g> alright, so, lets go
<greg-g> MEETING TIME!
<greg-g> welcome to the meeting, the agenda is here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-michigan/79/detail/
<widox> hola
<gamerchick02> guten tag
<greg-g> heya widox :)
<greg-g> So, agenda item number 1, Team Reports
<greg-g> these need to be done by October so we can be reapproved
<greg-g> I have put some time into creating the ones found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MichiganTeam/TeamReports/
<greg-g> I don't know how far back we should go, really, probably just a year or 1.5 at most
<greg-g> I mean, to get initiall approval that is sufficient
<greg-g> So, here are some ideas:
<rick_h_> meeting?
<rick_h_> okie
<greg-g> 1. I know I missed some stuff/activity that might not have been directly LoCo focused but LoCo people were involved in. I think that stuff should be recorded. So, lets go through the mailing list and see if there were any announcements that could be listed in a report
<widox> I used Ubuntu in 2010!
<_stink_> hah
<_stink_> +1
<gamerchick02> so'd i, widox, but i don't think that really counts.
<gamerchick02> :-P
<widox> ah, shucks
<greg-g> 2. who wants to take the reigns and get the "big events" listed back to May of 2010?
<greg-g> or maybe, April, to get the release party
<gamerchick02> what about future events? i'd like to have a local-ish ubuntu hour for Saginaw/Bay/Midland
<greg-g> gamerchick02: definitely! I think you should pick a time/date/location and "Just Do It" (TM)
<greg-g> after the first couple people will start showing up if we announce it
<gamerchick02> ok. gotta look at my calendar, thanks.
<greg-g> I can help with announcing if you want, but I think you should do the email to the list to get your name associated with it
<greg-g> (man, it is tough to type with slightly oily hands)
<greg-g> so, who wants to help with the two ideas I listed above?
<greg-g> :)
<greg-g> ...
<greg-g> :P
<gamerchick02> i can go through my email and see what was announced.
<gamerchick02> when do you need it by?
<greg-g> alright, I'll put some time into number 2, awesome, thanks gamerchick02
<greg-g> gamerchick02: sooner the better, but hard deadline is late August/early September to get on the agenda for the LoCo Council meeting in October
<greg-g> gamerchick02: if you need help with the wiki part of it, let me know. Or just sending me links/dates/details is useful too!
<gamerchick02> ok. i've got a gene kelly blog post to write by friday this week, and some other stuff... but i can work on it this week and next and see where i am next friday.
<greg-g> rock, thanks
<gamerchick02> i might just opt for sending you the dates etc.
<greg-g> np
<greg-g> Ok, I think that is enough Team Reports for now...
<greg-g> Agenda Item #2: Global Jam is Sept 2-4
<greg-g> we've been consistently getting about 15 people at SRT each Jam, and I think we should definitely get this one going
<greg-g> I'm almost convinced of just keeping it at SRT for consistency's sake
<greg-g> but I'd be willing to deviate if people think it would be wise
<greg-g> of note: I'll be out of town that weekend (sister's wedding), not that it matters a whole ton. Someone should just be in charge of making sure the room is available/open and that people are greeted :)
<greg-g> rick_h_: snap-l jrwren you 3 wanna make sure that the Global Jam happens on the weekend of Sept 2-4th?
<gamerchick02> what day are you looking at?
<greg-g> we usually do the saturday
<greg-g> seems to work. We've done sundays as well
<gamerchick02> ok. i'd like to attend one of these. i'll see if one of those days works for me. thanks.
<greg-g> gamerchick02: cool, just let me know :)
<gamerchick02> :)
<greg-g> I'll email those 3 in a bit to see what we can get going
<greg-g> alright...
<greg-g> agenda item #3: Google Calendar Decomission
<greg-g> this is mostly snap-l and Wolfger's baby.
<greg-g> I think if we just start linking to the LD calendar everwhere, we have effectively decommissioned the GCal one.
<gamerchick02> i think that makes sense, greg-g
<greg-g> it could live on for some people if they want a calendar that has the MUG/MDLUG stuff, but I won't worry about keeping it updated
<gamerchick02> will this be an i-cal or something so you can sub in like thunderbird?
<greg-g> yep
<greg-g> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-michigan/ical
<gamerchick02> awesome.
<greg-g> cool, well with gamerchick02 and I's votes, this motion passes ;)
<greg-g> very efficient meeting with two people :P
<gamerchick02> is that all who's taking part?
<gamerchick02> wow.
<gamerchick02> so, do you have meetings with yourself some months?
<greg-g> no, sometimes others do it without me :)
<gamerchick02> and yes, i'm horrible, because i miss them all too often.
<greg-g> this one was weird because we moved it to today because of the holiday weekend, they are normally sunday nights
<gamerchick02> ah.
<greg-g> which explains the low turnout
<gamerchick02> sometimes i'm around Sunday night. sometimes not.
<greg-g> though widox and _stink_ suspiciously disappeared after we started assigning tasks to people :P
<gamerchick02> if it's second Tuesday, i generally can't make it (Nile).
<gamerchick02> ofc.
<snap-l> Sorry, was traveling between parents and here
<snap-l> sorry. :)
<gamerchick02> hey, snap-l's back!
<greg-g> snap-l: no worries :)
<gamerchick02> welcome!
<widox> greg-g: doh, got side tracked
<widox> greg-g: down with gcal!
<greg-g> well, you guys read the scroll back real quick, not a whole lot to it, and tell me what you think :)
<snap-l> Yeah, I think the Google calendar has outlived it's usefulness for our purposes.
<_stink_> back
<snap-l> I'd say we should retire the current calendar, and then if someone wants to make a new local activites calendar, that would be awesome.
<greg-g> word
<greg-g> didn't/doesn't SRT do that for A2 stuff?
<snap-l> kind of
<snap-l> Not sure who to contact over there to put up events and what-not. Maybe Dianne?
<snap-l> (Marsh)
<greg-g> yeah, would assume so
<greg-g> any other comments on anything from anyone?
<gamerchick02> i'll look into an ubuntu hour for Saginaw/Bay/Midland. if i get a decent date would someone be willing to at least sit with me so i'm not alone in the coffee shop?
<gamerchick02> heh.
<greg-g> it is a bit of a drive for me :/
<gamerchick02> well, i was hoping someone a little closer to me.
<gamerchick02> but i could do a saturday or something.
<snap-l> You might want to announce to the list to see who is in the area
<snap-l> I think the list doesn't get used for as much as it should.
<greg-g> yeah, ditto
<greg-g> (like announcing tonight's meeting, my bad)
<gamerchick02> ok. i'll look at my calendar.
<greg-g> gamerchick02: thre was one person who responded to the idea initially, right?
<greg-g> local to you
<gamerchick02> i've got a couple things going on in the next few months
<gamerchick02> yes
<snap-l> greg-g: No worries. :)
<gamerchick02> a guy at SVSU or Delta or something.
<greg-g> right right
<greg-g> I think it'll fly (by that I mean, it won't be just you)
<gamerchick02> cool.
<gamerchick02> i'd feel a little silly just sitting there on my own.
<gamerchick02> but i will have my laptop, so i can just look like another computer user in the coffee shop.
<greg-g> hey! feature request for loco directory! Send an email to the team's list the day before a scheduled meeting with a reminder and the contents of the agenda (if any)!
<gamerchick02> good idea.
<greg-g> gamerchick02: tip: if you can, print a little peice of paper to fold on the table you are at that says "Ubuntu Hour" on it
<gamerchick02> i can do that.
<gamerchick02> i think i have the official artwork too.
<greg-g> sometimes people who aren't on the list see that and speak up/ask questions, too, which is awesome
<gamerchick02> so i can make up a poster or something in libreoffice
<greg-g> rock
<gamerchick02> :)
<snap-l> So, who owns the Ubuntu calendar now?
<snap-l> I only have edit on it
<greg-g> looks like me, snap-l
<snap-l> OK, want to remove it, then?
<greg-g> sure thing
<snap-l> Awesome.
<greg-g> should be gone
<snap-l> (Does anyone else not like the new theme for Google Calendar, btw?)
<gamerchick02> i'm getting used to the new theme.
<gamerchick02> it's... different.
<gamerchick02> same with the new email interface.
<snap-l> Yeah, overall it's not bad, but the dark letters don't work well for me.
<greg-g> yeah, not sure about it here, either.
<greg-g> BTW: https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/806262
<gamerchick02> subscribed.
<greg-g> confirm that sh!t
<snap-l> Confirmed.
<greg-g> sweet
<greg-g> also do the "affects me too" thing!
<snap-l> And did that too
<gamerchick02> oh yeah.
<snap-l> I've been to bug jams. ;)
<gamerchick02> i did the affects me thing too
<greg-g> yay, snap-l learned something at them!
<greg-g> :)
<snap-l> I am smart. ;)
<greg-g> I am so smart, S M R T
<snap-l> Doesn't work well over IRC.
<greg-g> yeah, not so much :/
<gamerchick02> hah, snap-l and greg-g
<greg-g> brb
<greg-g> thanks for being at the meeting, though, everyone!
<gamerchick02> you're welcome
<snap-l> Thank you, fearless leader greg-g !
 * widox claps
<snap-l> The logs appear not to be up to date yet.
<snap-l> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/07/06/%23ubuntu-us-mi.html#t00:00
<greg-g> hmmmm
<snap-l> I'm sure it'll catch up
<gamerchick02> i hope so.
<gamerchick02> ok, it's almost time for ice cream and History Detectives.
<gamerchick02> see ya'll tomorrow. i'll have to buckle down and write. hah. and go through those ubuntu-mi posts.
<greg-g> have a good night, gamerchick02 !
<gamerchick02> i will. see everyone tomorrow!! :)
<snap-l> Going to go clean the coffeepot for tomorrow, and get this inbox down to 0 (note: not e-mail)
<ColonelPanic001> hi
<greg-g> :)
<greg-g> ColonelPanic001: go read the scroll back and tell me what you want to volunteer for! ;)
<ColonelPanic001> porn reviewer
<ColonelPanic001> reading
<ColonelPanic001> wait, where the "volunteering" part?
<greg-g> ColonelPanic001: Team Reports, mostly :)
<ColonelPanic001> so,coming to CHC, then? :P
<ColonelPanic001> NOES.
<ColonelPanic001> TOO FARS
<ColonelPanic001> I do a Downriver CHC with a former coworker, actually
<greg-g> quiet morning :)
<snap-l> Didn't get a lot of sleep last night
<greg-g> too hot?
<snap-l> No, he has Parkinsons, and gets stuck
<snap-l> er, my Father In Law, rather
<snap-l> so when he gets stuck, or falls or whatever, he calls us
<snap-l> and when he doesn't get sleep, he tends to freeze up more often
<snap-l> which in turn nets us less sleep
<greg-g> oh, so sorry :/
<rick_h_> http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/ihu4m/pegasus_a_postgresql_driver_in_actionscript/
<rick_h_> I don't think he sold his cause in that title there
<rick_h_> snap-l: rough night? Ugh
<Wolfger> Aw man... I forgot it was IRC meeting night last night
<greg-g> Wolfger: then you get to help with the Team Reports! :)
<Wolfger> wait, what?
<snap-l> greg-g: rick_h_: Thanks. No worries, though
<snap-l> We're looking seriously into assisted living at this point.
<snap-l> If only temporary. I'm still holding out hope that with some therapy and willingness on a stubborn man, we can make this work.
<ColonelPanic001> I always thought the idea of nursing homes, etc, sounded horrible, until I met my gf, heard about her grandfather
<ColonelPanic001> sounds like he was happier, better cared for, etc. Better for everyone.
<snap-l> Well, it depends
<snap-l> there's two schools of nursing homes
<ColonelPanic001> but then, that was alzheimer's (guessing the spelling), not parkinsons
<snap-l> one type of nursing home leaves folks alone
<snap-l> the other tries to be more active and open
<snap-l> we're looking for something more active, obviously.
<snap-l> But also one that isn't insultingly active
<ColonelPanic001> I'd offer to find the name of the one her grandfather went to, but it's down here out of your area anyway
<snap-l> ie: bingo and other curmudgeonly sports.
<snap-l> Yeah, thanks.
<ColonelPanic001> SHUFFLEBOARD
<snap-l> We have several options
<ColonelPanic001> good, good
<snap-l> My grandmother was in an American House after she took a tumble, and my parents realized she couldn't be left by herself
<snap-l> she also had lung issues from years of smoking
<brousch> crap. i missed last night's meeting
<snap-l> emphysemia.
<snap-l> (sp)
<ColonelPanic001> no worries, I don't know how to spell it offhand either
<ColonelPanic001> hjeh
<ColonelPanic001> or type. damnit.
<snap-l> Funny thing is some of my childhood was at a nursing home
<ColonelPanic001> snap-l started life senile.
<ColonelPanic001> then he... well, got older.
<snap-l> a) my great grandfather was in one, and b) my aunt's kids and I would play Santa's Helpers at the nursing home
<snap-l> so I got exposed to it early on
<ColonelPanic001> ah. never been in one
<snap-l> Yeah, I think a lot of folks haven't.
<brousch> greg-g: sorry i missed the meeting, especially since i was the one that requested the move to that date
<snap-l> so they think thy're essentially old people asylums
<snap-l> brousch: Boil some pasta and whip thineself with a freshly cooked noodle
<snap-l> AND MAKE SURE IT'S AL-DENTE OR IT DOESN'T COUNT!
<rick_h_> http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/gerv/archives/2011/07/firefox_vision_and_ios.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+HackingForChrist+%28Hacking+for+Christ%29
<snap-l> Something for the youth group?
<brousch> i don't think that would actually hurt
<snap-l> Wow, this thread gets ugly quickly.
<snap-l> brousch: And you must post photos online
<snap-l> and video
<snap-l> so I may have content for pastawhippers.com
<snap-l> and charge folks $9.95 per month
<brousch> oooh, there's not even a squatter site at pastawhippers.com
<brousch> go for it
<snap-l> brousch: You are a braver man than I
<snap-l> I didn't even want to do a whois on it. ;)
<Wolfger> afraid you'll learn of a new fetish?
<snap-l> Wolfger: The Internet has taught me a great many things
<snap-l> some of which I'd now like to unlearn
<Wolfger> You know there's a law that states that simply by imagining a fetish, it springs into existence on the internet, right? So.... thanks a lot. You just inflicted that on the world.
<snap-l> In the immortal words of John Hodgeman: You're Welcome.
<Wolfger> Hey, wasn't somebody here a big Big Lebowski fan?
<Wolfger> if so, check teefury.com today.
<snap-l> I do like the Tie Life design on the right
<Wolfger> it's funny.... I remember when people would actually *say* "HTTP colon slash slash" when giving a url. Now we completely drop the http:// and the www. and just cut to the chase.
<snap-l> Or they say "HTTP:\\..."
<Wolfger> That one's good, but I'm a bigger fan of Admiral Ack Bar
<snap-l> Saying \ instead of / makes me stabby.
<Wolfger> as well it should
<Wolfger> Thirteen thousand dollars in unpaid parking fines? That's... a little excessive. http://www.freep.com/article/20110706/NEWS01/107060332/The-5-people-who-owe-Detroit-most-parking-tickets
<snap-l>  Janice Suber, 33, of Detroit, who has 154 tickets totaling $11,450. After the Free Press knocked on her door in North Rosedale Park, she e-mailed: "I was a student at Wayne State University at the time. I will begin recompense immediately."
<snap-l> I'd love to know where she parked to amass that many parking tickets
<snap-l> I mean, it's not hard, but just curious.
<Wolfger> I can understand getting (and not paying) one ticket... but to do it 154 times.... There's something wrong with your brain.
<snap-l> I love it when people bitch and complain about Unity, then tell you you're brainwashed when you try to tell them that you like it and can make useful things with it
<rick_h_> well, you are brain washed
<rick_h_> you SABDFL hippie
<rick_h_> :P
<snap-l> Frankly, I wish I was driving some of the design decisions
<snap-l> I think there's good bones here, and some really awkward design
<Wolfger> Bah. Remove your GUI completely. You can do what you need from CLI
<Wolfger> :-)
 * rick_h_ looks at both monitors and see's the only thing that's gui is the stupid pidgin window for work
<rick_h_> but do have browsers on other workspaces
<nullspace> anyone have a altnernative fro gnome-do, don't say unity
<rick_h_> gmrun is a basic light weight thing I use
<rick_h_> not nearly the features, but same idea to just launch binaries
<nullspace> ok, how do you launch, conifg , run this thing
<rick_h_> I've set it up in my WM to launch on ctrl-space
<rick_h_> you can test it from a terminal
<rick_h_> just run gmrum
<rick_h_> gmrun
<rick_h_> and it'll popup a little box that's like a terminal with some completion
<rick_h_> just type the name of the binary
<nullspace> ok ok, so how do I edit the key bindings
<rick_h_> up to your WM
<rick_h_> I do it in my awesome config
<rick_h_> in gnome there's some keybindings in the keyboard settings if I recall
<_stink_> in gnome, to set up a keyboard shortcut for an arbitrary binary, is a PITA
<nullspace> I had not issue
<_stink_> maybe it's better lately
<_stink_> when i did that, i had to use gconf-editor
<nullspace> keyboard options, add, command "gmrun" pres add then edi teh shortcut
<_stink_> booyah
<_stink_> then they fixed it
<_stink_> probably a papercut
<nullspace> so yeah it can't finr terminal
<rick_h_> because it's called gnome-terminal
<nullspace> face-palm
<rick_h_> it's the raw command line, so none of the prettifying of the names
<_stink_> lawl
<rick_h_> :)
<rick_h_> just for me it's actually urxvt, but I just have a custom shortcut that ctrl-enter will get me a new terminal
<rick_h_> since there's never a day that goes by without a few of those
<brousch> unity has ctrl+alt+t for new temrinal
<rick_h_> I always hated that, gnome terminal has an equally akward combo
<nullspace> untiy hates my gfx card, so it lost my vote
<Wolfger> nullspace: Katapult :-)
<rick_h_> three keys for one hand is too much to hit
<nullspace> rick_h_: grow bigger hands
<rick_h_> was going to work on that, but decided I have a hard enough typing on my phone kthx
<snap-l> Y'know, I'm a little irritated that reporting bugs against Natty is no longer possible.
<Wolfger> ????
<snap-l> Try this: ubuntu-bugs unity
<snap-l> and see what happens. :)
<Wolfger> I mean, I know they won't *fix* any Natty bugs at this point, but when did they stop allowing you to file them?
<rick_h_> remind me why filing is ok when they won't fix them?
<Wolfger> it makes noobs feel better ;-)
<Wolfger> gives them false hope and a naive sense of accomplishment
<Wolfger> and a reason to upgrade, to answer the inevitable "is this bug still present in the current version?"
<snap-l> I guess my take is that there's no support for dev releases, save for securty fixes and show-stoppers
<snap-l> Hmm, I'm not sure if I'm missing a disc or not
<snap-l> Not sure if I'd filed Weather Report with the rest
<snap-l> Bah, I need moar storage
<Wolfger> to the cloud!
<snap-l> Clouds don't store jewel cases.
<Wolfger> heh
<Wolfger> clouds render jewel cases obsolete
<snap-l> sure, keep believing that.
<Wolfger> some day, children will ask "what's a disk drive?"
<Wolfger> s/disk/disk\/thumb\/hard\/usb/
<Wolfger> ^^^ I don't know why some people find regex incomprehensible.... :-D
<snap-l> What the fuck sort of regex is that?
<rick_h_> escape-zilla
<snap-l> Ah, n/m
<snap-l> I see what you did there.
<snap-l> <- firing on only a few cylinders.
<rick_h_> understand
<Wolfger> Doesn't help that in some fonts (like the one I have right now) the \/ looks a lot like V
<nullspace> is that really considered regex when all there is are some \ escapes within a search replace
<nullspace> regex gets funky when it comes using $1 $2 $3 placments within a replace
<nullspace> that and I get sed and perls regex syntax mixed up
<Wolfger> Perl syntax is the one true syntax. :-p
<jcastro> rick_h_: snap-l: any of you guys doing EC2?
<rick_h_> jcastro: yea, do some
<jcastro> I am doing ensemble this cycle
<jcastro> it's basically apt for ec2
<Wolfger> who is Casey Anthony, why do I care, and why does everybody think she is guilty except for the court?
<_stink_> some woman, you don't, because people don't understand the criminal justice system
<rick_h_> _stink_: waldo323_ widox Blazeix snap-l don't forget CHC
<rick_h_> jcastro: cool, I've not looked at it yet tbh
<rick_h_> since I don't run much of the server stuff at work
<rick_h_> not really played with larger scale deployment stuff atm
<jcastro> rick_h_: LMK when you want to play with something new in amazon
<jcastro> like when boss is like "omg, check out hadoop" or something
<rick_h_> heh, yea I've been trying to get them down that path
<rick_h_> did a sample hadoop thing for them, but used the aws streaming hadoop service
<jcastro> it's like 5 commands to get hadoop up on AWS via ensemble
<jcastro> (I just started playing with it today)
<rick_h_> ah, cool
<Wolfger> _stink_: Thanks. It's exactly as I thought, then. :-)
<_stink_> :D
<Wolfger> CNN is asking "was the defense awesome, or did the prosecution suck?" and I'm like.... maybe she's actually not guilty? I dunno...
<Wolfger> "innocent until proven guilty" doesn't apply to the court of public opinion.
<snap-l> Wolfger: The trial was very close to the OJ trial, afaict
<snap-l> note: have not followed it
<snap-l> of course it'll be like the Jon Benet Ramsey tabloid bullshit
<Wolfger> I'm still confused how OJ was "not guilty" in the criminal trial, but guilty in the civil suit.
<snap-l> "reasonable Doubt"
<snap-l> You need to prove beyond it for criminal
<snap-l> civil isn't as rigorous
<snap-l> Also, iirc, the civil trial wasn't juried.
<snap-l> I <3 that the only documentation I have for our new REST interface is SOAPUI data files that have been handed around like an oral tradition
 * Wolfger senses sarcasm
<snap-l> Here, let me turn up toe volume so it'l be blatant.
<Wolfger> Hey, oral traditions aren't all bad...
<Wolfger> Though storytelling around a campfire is not the best way to ensure adherence to software standards
<rick_h_> wow, this facebook announcement is so painful
<rick_h_> they should not let zuck talk any more
<nullspace> what is this facebook and why should I care?
<rick_h_> because they're anouncing skype integration and such
<rick_h_> I really don't care since I don't have an account
<rick_h_> but curious on the google+ vs facebook vs normal people stuff
<nullspace> so two sucky services want to combine and make a unified suck
<Wolfger> heh
<Wolfger> Skype doesn't suck.
<nullspace>  your right it blows
<Wolfger> Facebook doesn't *completely* suck.
<nullspace> enough to take the chrome off a trailer hitch
<rick_h_> no, they're just one of the top 5 evil companies currently out there
<Wolfger> sure, but as a product, it serves a purpose... with great mediocrity.
<jrwren> i ahte facebook.
<nullspace> mediocrity is but a prelude to suckage
<jrwren> only reason I use facebook is its spam free email to my mom and aunt and sister.
<Wolfger> Though I must say that Google+ is making FB look like.... I dunno.... something some college kid slapped together. :-D
<rick_h_> man, this is just painful to listen to
<jrwren> "mediocrity is but a prelude to suckage" --QFT!
<rick_h_> funny that they're now trying to be an 'infrastructure' play
<Wolfger> nullspace: ++ on that quote!
<rick_h_> bwuhahaha, terminal scrolling by so fast. Thank you celery, rabbitmq, and node.js
<Wolfger> I would say "let's scrap IRC and move to Huddle"... but then I recall G+ is blocked at work and I don't get cell reception at my desk :-p
<rick_h_> and it's mobile only and I hate typing on it
<rick_h_> they need to get the web client side of that working
<rick_h_> spoiled by the GV chrome extension
<_stink_> yeah - i just tried to get to yours, Wolfger, but no luck
<Wolfger> I used Huddle on my laptop. It has voice and video.
<_stink_> says it's supported on symbian s60 but no dice this time
<rick_h_> how did you use it on the laptop?
<_stink_> yeah, looked like it said mobile only
<rick_h_> you mean hangout?
<Wolfger> _stink_: You may have tried after I left
<rick_h_> hangout != huddle
<Wolfger> rick_h_: Oh.
<Wolfger> I guess I got confused there
<Wolfger> Hangout.... Huddle.... too close
<Wolfger> Also, kinda lame. They should be the same.
<brousch> hangout is nice. too bad i dislike audio and video communication
<_stink_> too close to reallife
<Wolfger> Heh
<rick_h_> huddle is for the buluga and such group chat apps
<rick_h_> they're not really related
<rick_h_> it's like saying that skype and SMS should be the same
<brousch> it's uncomfortable when no one has anything to say. rick_h_ and i just sat there staring at each other for a few minutes
<Wolfger> I thought huddle was just a chat-only version of Hangout. Like you can chat in Skype without voice or video
<rick_h_> no, it's not
<rick_h_> http://belugapods.com/
<rick_h_> http://groupme.com/
<rick_h_> there's a bunch honestly
<Wolfger> brousch: Yeah, I wanted to Hangout with somebody, but then I realized I was embarrassingly devoid of clothing. Not really an issue with the head-shot, but all the same...
<brousch> and i'm not comfortable video chatting with you while you surf for porn
<Wolfger> heheheh
<snap-l> I think Facebook has finally found something to be afraid of
<Wolfger> like you could tell
<_stink_> *accidentally shares desktop*
<_stink_> OH GOD
<Wolfger> snap-l: Isn't it rather obvious they're terrified?
<snap-l> Right, I'm saying now they are
<Wolfger> There's desktop sharing in Hangout? Cool.
<snap-l> Before they were the unassailable Myspace
<rick_h_> no, but it's in the works
<snap-l> before MySpace became "Hey, check out my shitty band"
<_stink_> i saw snap-l's desktop the other day
<_stink_> i think
<_stink_> when he had twit.tv on
<snap-l> No, I was sharing a Youtube video
<_stink_> ahh ok
<snap-l> that wasn't my desk
<Wolfger> I can't believe snap-l just said "unassailable MySpace"
<snap-l> At one time it was
<snap-l> Now it's just a shell of itself
<snap-l> Pretty sure the only reason Murdoch bought MySpace was to keep up on the underground metal scene
<snap-l> Then he found out Nevermore was on the rocks, and said "Fuck it, I'm selling".
<snap-l> "Warrel Dane can do whatever he wants, but I'm not listening to another fucking Sanctuary album"
<snap-l> Also, he was crushed when he heard Sanctity was no more
<gamerchick02> another what?
<gamerchick02> metal?
<snap-l> gamerchick02: You came into the channel in the middle of a joke
<snap-l> PM
<gamerchick02> ah. sorry.
<snap-l> np
 * gamerchick02 wanders back to a table and sits back down.
<gamerchick02> lol. i love how my signon says that i'm from sgnwmi
<Wolfger> Wow. That took me several seconds to parse as Saginaw, MI, and I know where you're from.
<gamerchick02> :)
<_stink_> THE 'NASTY
<gamerchick02> maybe i should hide that.
<gamerchick02> lol
<gamerchick02> it is the nasty.
<Wolfger> Saginasty?
<gamerchick02> well, it's not completely nasty
<gamerchick02> i'm from the suburbs *snooty snooty*
<Wolfger> sounds like I should set it on fire and yell Opa!
<gamerchick02> as long as you provide gyros, beer, and Greek pastries, i wouldn't be opposed.
<gamerchick02> oh, and try to miss the Greek restaurant downtown. hah!
<_stink_> gamerchick02: i may have PMed you about this before, but long ago... but i went to Heritage.
<Wolfger> how 'bout if I just provide beer?
<gamerchick02> whoa. you're like local!
<gamerchick02> sort of.
<gamerchick02> way cool. that's where i graduated from, _stink_
<gamerchick02> wolfger, i wouldn't be opposed.
<gamerchick02> miss the White Crow though.
<_stink_> gamerchick02: in fact - now my facts are getting fuzzy - but i recall your name from the forum or something.  you were in band?  i was in orchestra.
<gamerchick02> no, my brother was in marching band
<_stink_> ah, ok
<gamerchick02> Donn.
<_stink_> cool
<gamerchick02> i was in art. :-D
<_stink_> coolio.
<gamerchick02> oh, remember the game day they used to have in May or June?
 * gamerchick02 reminisces.
<_stink_> FIELD DAY
<_stink_> of course
<gamerchick02> HELL YES!
<Wolfger> game day in a field? Cow tipping? ;-)
<_stink_> i remember mostly some angsty crappy high school bands trying to play along the back between the school and the stadium
<gamerchick02> oh shit, yes.
<gamerchick02> they were SO BAD
<_stink_> haha
<_stink_> phew, wasn't just me
<gamerchick02> and the kids who were sneaking smokes behind the bleachers
<_stink_> hah yes
<gamerchick02> i was a straight up nerd, but i had friends that were artsy/angsty/hipsters too
<_stink_> yeah
<_stink_> i floated too
<gamerchick02> they liked to smoke behind the bleachers. i never smoked, but it was nice.
<_stink_> when did you graduate?
<gamerchick02> i fit with the science kids and the art kids
<gamerchick02> 99
 * gamerchick02 is old
<_stink_> i was 2000
 * gamerchick02 shakes her cane
<Wolfger> ...
<gamerchick02> whoa.
<brousch> damn spring chickens
<gamerchick02> wolfger is going to smack me
<brousch> that's when i graduated college
<Wolfger> You graduated in 99 and you call yourself old?
<_stink_> yeah most of these others are older than us
<_stink_> so CAREFUL
<gamerchick02> i'm going to be 30 this month. yes, i'm old
<Wolfger> damn punks
<gamerchick02> hah
 * Wolfger graduated HS in '88
<brousch> damn, you are old
<_stink_> hah
<Wolfger> 41 as of 2 days ago
<gamerchick02> wolfger, i was in 2nd or 3rd grade then.
<gamerchick02> i think
 * gamerchick02 ducks
<Wolfger> I'm pretty sure I was programming an Atari 400 when you were born
<jcastro> is there a shortcut to format a line/paragraph to 80 columns invim?
<gamerchick02> i was born in 81. you are probably right
<rick_h_> jcastro: :set textwidth=80
<rick_h_> highlight it
<rick_h_> and then gq
<_stink_> writing that one down.
<rick_h_> well textwidth is just a setting that everyone should have at 79 or 80 :P
<_stink_> gq, i mean
<rick_h_> so it's really just highlight, gq
<Wolfger> what exactly is gq?
<gamerchick02> for me GQ is Gentleman's Quarterly; the man's version of Cosmo.
<Wolfger> *sigh*
<Wolfger> That was *my* smartass comment that I refrained from making....
<gamerchick02> wolfger *is* going to smack me...
<gamerchick02> hah!
<gamerchick02> i'm full of it today, forgive me.
 * snap-l isn't the oldest in the channel
<snap-l> huzzah!
<Wolfger> I'm just wondering what to call this gq command, such that I might actually remember it.
<Wolfger> snap-l isn't???
<gamerchick02> hah. we have some silverbeards in here.
<snap-l> Nope. :)
<Wolfger> Please don't tell me I'm the oldest
<snap-l> gamerchick02: I'm very much incapable of growing anything called a beard, thank you.
<snap-l> Wolfger: I'm younger by ~3 months. ;)
<brousch> Wolfger: it's ok. we still love you even though your Depends are stinky
<gamerchick02> sorry, snap-l
<Wolfger> My beard is mostly still dark brown, thank you...
<gamerchick02> you can change that, you know... :-P
<gamerchick02> i'm being a punk kid again.
<snap-l> Don't make me come over there and beat you with my Atari 400
<gamerchick02> come over here with your Atari 400 and we can hook it to the TV and play.
<gamerchick02> :)
<snap-l> Our computers had to pass FCC inspection and get lead shielding. And we LIKED it.
<gamerchick02> lead shielding?
<snap-l> Oh yeah
<snap-l> Take apart a 400 / 800 some time
<Wolfger> brousch: my only Depends are in my .deb file
<snap-l> Those suckers are lined with heavy metal
<devinheitmueller> I think you'll find that unless your electronics emit gamma radiation, aluminum shielding is just as effective for RF.  :-)
<snap-l> Well, I think it was aluminum, truth be told
<gamerchick02> hrm. now i wonder what i can get from my laptop...
<snap-l> but it was pretty heavy duty stuff
<Wolfger> OK, time to head home.
<snap-l> Later they make the shielding pretty thin
<Wolfger> gamerchick02: Stay off my lawn!
<snap-l> Wolfger: Safe travels, sir
<devinheitmueller> snap-l: probably high gauge folded aluminum, which was cheaper to create offsite.
<ColonelPanic001> gamerchick02: I noticed you g+ invite last night - thanks
<gamerchick02> i will stay off your lawn, don't worry!
<gamerchick02> you're welcome!!
<gamerchick02> there needs to be more people signed up to it. that's what killed buzz.
<jrwren> i wear a tin foil hat to protect me.
<devinheitmueller> I do all my work in a 10x10 faraday cage.
<devinheitmueller> (since I need to protect my computers as well as my brain)
<gamerchick02> that's what they're putting people in now? I thought it was a cubicle...
<gamerchick02> ;)
<devinheitmueller> gamerchick02: 10x10?  Are you nuts?  Most cubicles are much smaller than that!
<gamerchick02> well... yeah. unless you share with a bunch of other people.
<devinheitmueller> too true.
<brousch> how about gq: groupify quickly
<snap-l> devinheitmueller: http://www.digitpress.com/library/techdocs/Atari_400-800_Service_Manual.pdf
<devinheitmueller> I'm shocked that you took the time to find that.
<snap-l> devinheitmueller: I'm not. ;)
<gamerchick02> the cube i was in was reasonably large, but we had me, a SolidEdge modeler, two engineers and a co-op.
<snap-l> Actually, I should have a copy of it regardless. ;)
<snap-l> And yes, it's aluminum.
<snap-l> The top casting was pretty heavy-duty stuff.
<snap-l> (and yes, I took my computers apart when I was yonger)
<devinheitmueller> snap-l: who didn't take their computers apart when they were younger?
<_stink_> hah
<_stink_> those of us who didn't want to explain to mom that the computer didn't work anymore?
<gamerchick02> doesn't everyone take their computers apart? (except Apple users, ofc)
<devinheitmueller> _stink_: that doesn't prevent you from taking it apart; it only means you have to reassemble enough of it to not be obvious that it had been disassembled.
<gamerchick02> but you always have an extra screw or two. i always do.
<gamerchick02> argh, why is my mouse being slow?
<gamerchick02> probably the stupid graphics drivers.
<snap-l> I had to explain to my dad why the Atari 400 didn't work anymore. (though I had the 800 at the time)
<_stink_> devinheitmueller: i was a nervous kid. :)
<snap-l> And that it had a manufacturing defect (The POKEY chip had a problem)
<snap-l> _stink_: still are. ;)
<_stink_> AM NOT
<_stink_> i mean, yeah.
<snap-l> Oh bloody hell... AARP sent me a card in the mail
<gamerchick02> the POKEY chip?
<gamerchick02> LOL!!!!!!!!!!!
 * gamerchick02 falls on the floor laughing
<snap-l> gamerchick02: POKEY was the name for the 4 cannel sound chip
<gamerchick02> i'm going to get booted.
<snap-l> also handled I/O for the Atari
<gamerchick02> cool. i didn't know that!
<gamerchick02> :)
<gamerchick02> i learn something new every day.
<snap-l> Well, by the time you would have used computers, we were well into Macintosh and IBM PC compatibles.
<snap-l> and the Atari 800 series was getting long in the tooth
<gamerchick02> we had an IBM at home.
<snap-l> (that didn't stop them from releasing the XL or the XE series, though. ;) )
<gamerchick02> no hard disks, it used 5.25" floppies.
<gamerchick02> autoexec  to run the games off the floppies
<gamerchick02> ah, good times. we recently put that machine in recycling, god rest it's soul.
<gamerchick02> grrr, this is getting annoying. i'm going to reboot. bbiab
<gamerchick02> trying out the nvidia drivers again. was running the open-source ones
<snap-l> ugh
<gamerchick02> yeah.
<gamerchick02> before, xorg was eating my cpu for lunch with the nvidia drivers enabled.
<gamerchick02> well, so far so good.
<brousch> jjesse: it's thursday
<gamerchick02> LOL: http://reckless-recluse.tumblr.com/post/7311503937
<gamerchick02> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1798769 anyone else in here have this issue?
<gamerchick02> i think I fixed my issue; cleaned the fan.
<gamerchick02> just by cleaning the fan, i've gone down to 61C on the GPU
<gamerchick02> whoa.
<jcastro> snap-l: man
<jcastro> http://www.engadget.com/2011/07/05/lenovo-launches-11-6-inch-thinkpad-x121e-for-europe-the-japanes/
<jcastro> lol
<jcastro> snap-l: any progress on that kernel bug?
<snap-l> Not yet, afaict.
<snap-l> jcastro: ^
 * snap-l tries it again
<snap-l> Doing an upgrade now without the dongle
<snap-l> appears to be working
<brousch> you have no dongle?
<snap-l> I have a dongle
<snap-l> Just trying it to see if it'll screw up without the dongle
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-07-07
<gamerchick02> welp. gonna be sticking with the open-source drivers.
<rick_h_> yay?!
<gamerchick02> well, considering they don't spike my cpu up to insane amounts, i guess.
<gamerchick02> though cleaning my fan seemed to help a little bit.
<snap-l> Is this with Unity?
<gamerchick02> yeah.
<gamerchick02> i've had an issue with the binary driver since Natty beta
<gamerchick02> switched to the OS one, and it works. except for games, but other than torcs, i don't play resource heavy games.
<gamerchick02> and i can get torcs for windows.
<snap-l> YOu might wnat to check the vsync setting
<snap-l> I had to turn it off to get any kind of performance on my machine.
<gamerchick02> vsync?
<gamerchick02> i'm running a dual monitor setup
<gamerchick02> ok
<gamerchick02> i'll download the new driver and futz with it tomorrow
<gamerchick02> i'm off for some TV
<gamerchick02> this is making my head hurt
<gamerchick02> later!
<greg-g> formatting a 2 tb harddrive takes a long time!
<rick_h_> greg-g: hah, I bet
<greg-g> but it'll be so nice when I have 2tb in RAID 1
<rick_h_> fancy!
<greg-g> yeah, so excited
<greg-g> kind of a bday present to myself
<snap-l> So how many drives?
<greg-g> two 2tb
<snap-l> Ah, very nice.
<rick_h_> mpiccinato: https://github.com/mitechie/Bookie/blob/develop/extensions/chrome_ext/lib/bookie.api.js
<rick_h_> https://github.com/mitechie/Bookie/blob/develop/bookie/templates/mobile_wrap.mako#L39
<greg-g> cool, bookie handles big/complex mediawiki pages well in readable: https://bmark.us/bmark/readable/181e600e18af28
<rick_h_> awesome! :)
<greg-g> g'morn
<rick_h_> party party
<_stink_> morning
<bmcmahon> gah detroit public officials never seem to come off as a genuine or intelligent when they get interviewed on npr
<_stink_> heh
<snap-l> Which ones? City Council is proof that committees sink to the lowest levels of intelligence
<snap-l> I swear if they gave each of them a bucket full of poo, they'd be flingig it in no time.
<snap-l> Also, Good morning
<jrwren> greg-g: nice 2 - 2TB... I have mind in LVM with some mirror and some nonmirror
<snap-l> Wondering if I should get some more 2TB drives and do the same
<snap-l> my only concern is heat buildup
<snap-l> MB Temperature:    +58.0°C  (high = +45.0°C, crit = +95.0°C)
<snap-l> That's with two drives with fans blowing directly over them
 * ColonelPanic001 starts catching up on openmetalcast
<snap-l> ColonelPanic001: \m/
<snap-l> and send me your Big 4 of CC metal as well
<ColonelPanic001> I don't keep up enough to know :\
<ColonelPanic001> if any come to mind, though, will-do
<ColonelPanic001> I ought to listen to music more at work. Got out of the habit
<snap-l> No worries
<snap-l> Mostly I want to know what your big discoveries were
<snap-l> (trying to build a community of CC-metal)
<greg-g> jrwren: yeah, this enclosure I got has a "SAFE33" and "SAFE50" setting where 33/50% of the space is RAID1 while the rest is not
<greg-g> snap-l: yeah, I don't have that worry since I don't use a desktop anymore, this is an enlosure
<snap-l> greg-g: Ah, you got an external enclosure
<snap-l> Good deal
<jrwren> O_O interesting.
<jrwren> what kind of enclosure?
<greg-g> jrwren: http://www.sansdigital.com/mobilestor/ms2utnplusb.html
<snap-l> Aw, it's cute.
<greg-g> :)
<snap-l> 3.5 or 2.5?
 * snap-l reads 3.5
<snap-l> Supports Windows, Linux, and MAC OS X.
<jrwren> did you look at synology?
<jrwren> oh, you attach to this thing with esata? cool.
<greg-g> nope, didn't see synology. I kind of gave up on the NAS as I just really need an as-needed connection
<jrwren> anyone have joe landman's email address? his blog and business website are down.
<jrwren> or... can anyone else get to scalableinformatics.com or scalability.org ?
<rick_h_> loads here
<rick_h_> scalability.org that is
<jrwren> ok, my end then.
<jrwren> rick_h_: can you help me out with a vim map command?
<jrwren> I've had this line in my vimrc copied from someone for years.
<jrwren> map ,ic oif ()<ENTER>{<ENTER><Tab><ENTER>}<Esc>3k4li
<jrwren> never knew how ot invoke it.
<snap-l> greg-g: Throwing your hat into a @bkuhn conversation. Brave man. :)
<rick_h_> so guessing they used , as leader?
<rick_h_> yea, just ,ic in a row will match it and run it
<rick_h_> builds an if() block it looks like
<rick_h_> snipmate ftw vs that for sure
<rick_h_> have to be in command mode for it to work
<rick_h_> but builds if, and moves cursor back to the () part
<jrwren> that is what I thought, but I can't get it to run in command or insert mode :(
<rick_h_> well map is only command, runs here for me when I try it out
<rick_h_> just as comma i c
<rick_h_> have to hit it in a hurry to get it to fire
<jrwren> ok, now in 1 vim it does.
<jrwren> maybe...
<jrwren> ok... i was doing something wrong. thanks.
<rick_h_> if I have double keys I usually try to use the same key
<rick_h_> ,cc is my close quickfix and ,c to open it etc
<rick_h_> but yea, snipmate works in insert mode and can do some nice fancy templating like that
<rick_h_> and you can provide multiple points to enter text in the template
<jrwren> cool, i'll check out snipmate
<gamerchick02> Ok. Updated my driver manually from the alpha ppa (I grabbed the driver version I needed from a list). Updated and everything looks decently swell, except for the fact that my standard vga cable now doesn't work. i'm using a HDMI converter... SDHC or something to HDMI. It's a big white port on the back of my monitor.
<rick_h_> dvi probably
<gamerchick02> I'm watching top closely to see if xorg runs away with my cpu. right now gwibber is eating it for lunch, but that happens every so often.
<gamerchick02> thanks, rick_h_
<gamerchick02> i can't remember what it's called
<gamerchick02> but everything works swell in windows 7.
<gamerchick02> gotta hand it to the devs on 7; they made using a second monitor easy peasy. not so much with binary drivers in ubuntu.
<jrwren> use windows7! :)
<gamerchick02> moral of the story? clean your fan, update your drivers (even if manually) and switch out cables before you have an aneurism.
<gamerchick02> for games. i can't be a gamerchick without it. :-P
<gamerchick02> also, i'm still begging for jobs. if i say i can't use windows, they'll look at me like i grew 47 heads in front of them
<gamerchick02> and promptly skip over my application.
<greg-g> snap-l: re @bkhun, I just think limiting blog comments to identi.ca is short sighted and not useful, especially for an important issue like the harmony agreements
<snap-l> Well, he has a point for centralized discussion
<snap-l> even if he's being an ass about how he's presenting it
 * greg-g nods
<jcastro> snap-l: I'm in outloud.fm/UbuntuAllstars
<jcastro> I think all the cool kids are on turntable.fm
<snap-l> jcastro: No, you're not.
<jcastro> http://turntable.fm/ubuntuallstars
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> jill signed in for me
<jcastro> dude this is way better
<snap-l> jcastro: That's great. I don't have Facebook
<snap-l> And I have about a 0% chance of using Facebook
<brousch> snap-l: you need a fake FB account
<jcastro> snap-l: heh, same problem
<snap-l> No, folks need to use OpenID like grownups.
<jcastro> yes well, I am the choir, no need to preach
<snap-l> I practice OSS. I must preach
<Wolfger> Soon, these services will allow a G+ sign-in (I hope)
<Wolfger> :-)
<Wolfger> Google can single-handedly fix teh interwebs
<rick_h_> greg-g: https://twitter.com/#!/jeresig
<rick_h_> sorry, https://twitter.com/#!/jeresig/status/88996931069685762
<snap-l> Anyone in here fluent in Spanish?
<brousch> translate.google.com
<_stink_> haha
<snap-l> No, I mean audio-wise.
<snap-l> I have a sample that I want vetted
<brousch> i just got called a zealot for using linux
<brousch> snap-l: i'm not sure what that makes you
<snap-l> AWesome? :)
<snap-l> Oh, wait, that's all the time. ;)
<brousch> my reply: If choosing freedom over shackles, free over costly, and community over bureaucracy makes a zealot, then I gladly accept the label
<_stink_> that is *exactly* what a zealot would say.
<brousch> hehe
<brousch> Ah, crap, I forgot about that. I'm retiring an Ubuntu 6.06 server and it has a MySQL instance that's been running untouched for probably 4 years.
<brousch> I use a Java program I wrote to dump data from ODBC into it twice a day. It's been so reliable I forgot it existed.
<jrwren> 6.06??? wtf???
<Wolfger> brousch: zealotry isn't about the choices you make, it's about how you comport yourself
<brousch> jrwren: Well it only went out of support last month ;)
<Wolfger> and as _stink_ pointed out, that was kinda a zealotrous answer
<Wolfger> and yes, zealotrous is a word. I just used it, didn't I? ;-)
<brousch> Zealatenous
<Wolfger> oh now you're just making shit up XD
<rick_h_> lol "how do you debug JS in IE these days?"
<rick_h_> "ummm, using the crappy IE8 dev tools"
<rick_h_> "oh, hadn't seen these before"
<rick_h_> <3
<gamerchick02> it was good while it lasted.
<gamerchick02> xorg is now running from 50% to 100% CPU. goddamnit.
<rick_h_> ruh roh
<gamerchick02> why the everloving hell won't the damned binary drivers just FUCKING WORK?!?!?!?!?!
<gamerchick02> *rage rage rage*
<gamerchick02> i've got a g105m in this pangolian.
<gamerchick02> other than xorg eating my cpu after 4 hours, it runs just fine.
<gamerchick02> I've been having this problem ever since i started running the natty beta. i have to keep reverting to the open-source ones. which are fine, but kind of run like crap.
<gamerchick02> snap-l what was that setting you were talking about last night?
<snap-l> vsync
<gamerchick02> ok
<gamerchick02> 81C? NO FUCKING WAY. this should not be running that hot.
<gamerchick02> sync to vblank?
<gamerchick02>  is that it?
<gamerchick02> i don't have a vsync, snap-l, but i have "sync to vblank"
<snap-l> Yeah, turn that off
<snap-l> Might help things a bit
<snap-l> otherwise the GPU waits for the screen to redraw
<jrwren> IE9 dev tools you mean?
<gamerchick02> ok
<gamerchick02> do i need to do a reboot for that to take effect?
<snap-l> Shouldn't need to
<jrwren> gamerchick02: wait... its a system76 that is acting weird? call them for support! that is why you buy system76 :)
<gamerchick02> it's way way way past warranty
<jrwren> pan5 ?
<gamerchick02> and yes, this is a pangolian
<gamerchick02> yes.
<jrwren> that is waht I have... but I run windows :)
<gamerchick02> well, i dual boot.
<jrwren> you still might ask in the forums. they could probably tell you if certain nv revisions are better than others.
<gamerchick02> snap-l, there's also something called "allow flipping" under open gl.
<jrwren> like maybe g105m sucks with nvidia drivers xxxx but is ok with yyyy
<gamerchick02> i've kind of been talking to myself in a thread.
<gamerchick02> my computer's totally slowed down to a crawl so getting FF up will be impossible.
<snap-l> gamerchick02: Not sure what that would do
<gamerchick02> i updated to the most recent driver off of the alpha ppa and i have better and longer use now than i did before
<gamerchick02> i'll disable it.
<gamerchick02> ok, disabled sync to vblank and disallowed flipping.
<gamerchick02> i'm going to reboot regardless because this speed is impossible to use. and 81C for my gpu? really? shouldn't be getting that hot.
<gamerchick02> bbiab
<rick_h_> jrwren: ping
<rick_h_> what version of chrome do you run on windows?
<jrwren> pong
<jrwren> i don't get a choice do i?
<jrwren> chrome just updates itself.
<jrwren> so, 12 I guess
<snap-l> OK, Jason Calacanis is following me on Twitter.
<rick_h_> right, but stable, beta, dev branches
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> snap-l: the superstar
<jrwren> stable
<rick_h_> k
<jrwren> i have no need for anything else. I only use chrome as my flash enabled browser. I still use firefox primarily
<snap-l> He's also following 75000 other folks, so I'm thinking he's not really following me.
<rick_h_> snap-l: what version of chrome is on your windows machine?
<rick_h_> beta/dev/stable?
<snap-l> Believe Stable (12.0.742.112)
<rick_h_> man, you guys are wimps :P
<snap-l> rick_h_: It's a work machine. I'm not pushing it. ;)
<gamerchick02> well, 71C is better than 81C, but it's not anywhere near the 61 I was getting before.
<gamerchick02> my fan doesn't sound like it's about to make my laptop take off. that can only be good.
<jrwren> why would'nt I run stable?
<jrwren> i have zero use for any new features anyway.
<gamerchick02> jwren: to test!
<gamerchick02> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1798769 that's my forums thread.
<gamerchick02> about this issue.
<gamerchick02> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11023425#post11023425 update. i'm talking to myself in this thread. i'll be sent to the crazy house soon.
<snap-l> http://radar.oreilly.com/2011/07/7-reasons-to-use-java.html
<snap-l> I called out #2 on this list as bullshit
<snap-l> "@edd Seriously? IDEs do not take the pain of Java away; they mask it like anesthetic. Eventually it wears off, and the pain is still there."
<gamerchick02> lol, snap-l
<gamerchick02> and unchecking those bits seems to be helping A LOT with my slowdown woes.
<gamerchick02> thank you, snap-l. i appreciate it.
<snap-l> "@edd And the other "reasons" for using Java (Everybody's doing it, and eventually you will too) are cop-outs.Peer-pressure is not a feature"
<snap-l> gamerchick02: No problem
<rick_h_> meh, using tools that exist is good if you need them
<rick_h_> I mean, solr == java, if I want the best fulltext, I'll do java and use solr
<gamerchick02> peer pressure is not a feature. if i succumbed to peer pressure, i'd probably be smoking right now.
<gamerchick02> hah.
<gamerchick02> i've never done anything in java.
<gamerchick02> to me java is coffee. mmmmmm... coffee
<gamerchick02> i managed to suffer through one semester of PASCAL which was a total waste of my time.
<snap-l> rick_h_: That's different. Using Java because it's useful for a task is sane
<snap-l> It's like saying that crack is great because other people use crack
<rick_h_> it's like saying "eventually everyone needs to get rid of some crack, so make sure you know how to use it"
<rick_h_> thus java
<rick_h_> eventually you'll want to hadoop, solr, jenkins something
<gamerchick02> say no to crack.
<gamerchick02> wow, now that my computer is behaving, i feel more zen
<jrwren> java is dead.
<jrwren> adopting java is like adopting cobol.
<rick_h_> long live the JVM!
<jrwren> only you get oracle suing you if you do something too cool with it.
<jrwren> hey... what is wrong with PASCAL??? :)
<jrwren> truth about solr and lucene though.
<jrwren> and hadoop and jenkins.
<rick_h_> twitter is getting rewritten in it
<rick_h_> you know it's all over google
<jrwren> yup
<rick_h_> it's not dead yet for sure
<jrwren> netflix is largely java
<snap-l> Java is great glue
<snap-l> just like COBOL
<jrwren> glue?
<rick_h_> psh, it's currently being used to replace the glue
<rick_h_> it's the workhorse
<jrwren> those things rick_h_ mentioned are not glue, they are the system.
<rick_h_> yea, there's a reason I keep coming back to really needing to go back and relearn some java
<jrwren> nah, don't learn it.
<snap-l> OK, not glue, but rather int he infrastructure
<jrwren> i mean, maybe enough to read it when you need it.
<jrwren> but not write it.
<rick_h_> how else to write for android?
<jrwren> oh.
<jrwren> true.
<rick_h_> or a solr parser plugin
<jrwren> scala for that :)
<Blazeix> I'm curious about the lambda expression support coming to java
<Blazeix> I love the support that C# has for it
<snap-l> I'm sure it'll be as useful as Regex in Java
<gamerchick02> jwren, i'm a mechanical engineer. pascal was painfully boring for me. it literally made me cry because I didn't get it.
<snap-l> ie: a tacked-on hacky mess.
<rick_h_> yea? I mean I find myself using lambdas in python more than before, but still not that often
<brousch> android: phonegap
<gamerchick02> i've never had a class make me cry out of frustration.
<jrwren> depends on what you were trying to do with the pascal, i guess.
<jrwren> you a matlab guru?
<rick_h_> I'm getting disillusioned after using jquery mobile
<rick_h_> as much as I want to believe in web on mobile...
<jrwren> I'd hate to use java after using C#. its large steps backwards.
<snap-l> Turbo Pascal was pretty slick
<gamerchick02> jwren, only for system modelling. and i haven't touched it since 2004 so...
<jrwren> as for regex? what is wrong with regex in java?
<snap-l> It's not first-class?
<jrwren> how is it not first-class? no language support? all library?
<rick_h_> it's all class!
<snap-l> It's a library
<snap-l> http://download.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/essential/regex/test_harness.html
<jrwren> C# has no regex support in language, but I love the .NET regex library
<jrwren> pattern and matcher objects are different than .NET's Regex and Matches objects.
<jrwren> interesting difference.
<jrwren> I can do things with .NET Regex that I don't know how to do with perl re.  .NET regex is a lot like python re AFAICT
<jrwren> oh nevermind... I can while (m/blah/) in perl... same thing.
<snap-l> ;)
<snap-l> Perl is the swiss-army chainsaw when it comes to regex
<snap-l> I think you could probably build Twitter out of Perl's regex
<jrwren> lol
<jrwren> or any similar regex.
<jrwren> but they are also SSLLOOWW :(
<snap-l> http://www.infoq.com/articles/twitter-java-use
<rick_h_> ok, everyone ready for today's "Daily stupid thing from NC Dude!!!" ?
<rick_h_> http://paste.mitechie.com/show/0cjGS2Fs5JIi0pk5AI1u/
<jrwren> RDY?
<jrwren> OK
<snap-l> I love these stories about how such and such company is migrating from blah blah
<jrwren> rick_h_: its probably good advise to not use "return" like that :)
<snap-l> and the blah blah haters all trumpet that it's because blah blah sucks and froo froo is awesome.
<rick_h_> jrwren: you think? lol
<rick_h_> crap, I better rewrite some code
<snap-l> What the fuck?
<rick_h_> what's funny is I've had to get him to fix code that used list = xxx.query()
<rick_h_> dude, in python list() is a function
<rick_h_> len = xxx
<rick_h_> nope, that's a functino as well...quit using those varaible names
<jrwren> hahaha... redefining list... and len... awesome.
<rick_h_> this time he got bit. So that's why he needed an IE JS debug tool
<rick_h_> *sigh*
<snap-l> Granted, you caught me doing that as well
<snap-l> but I'm pretty sure I wouldn't use list = ...
<jrwren> any IE or specific IE?
<jrwren> i like the comments by Matt in that infoq article.
<jrwren> I don't recall the last time I read an infoq article that was worth reading.
<gamerchick02> IE is evil.
<gamerchick02> (i don't have anything to contribute to this discussion but that. :-P )
<jrwren> IE9 and greater are actually OK.
<jrwren> i mean, yes, deficient in some areas, but at least they render and support reasonable CSS
<jrwren> and now you can say "upgrade your IE" instead of trying to support shite IE6
<jrwren> so you can just target FF or chrome and if it doesn't work in IE... oh well! upgrade your IE! :)
<gamerchick02> good point, jwren.
<gamerchick02> but i still prefer firefox or chrome(ium)
<jrwren> FF FTW!
<jrwren> I've never heard of a "Personal Media Player"  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16855334001&cm_sp=DailyDeal-_-55-334-001-_-Product
<jrwren> weird.
<rick_h_> jrwren: well this was IE8 that he was debugging/etc in
<snap-l> jrwren:  I think it's just a brain-dead tablet.
<gamerchick02> it's like a large form psp without the gaming ability.
<gamerchick02> hah.
<jrwren> not a tablet, no network
<rick_h_> not even wifi?
<jrwren> no
<rick_h_> then throw it away
<rick_h_> it's useless
<gamerchick02> it's basically a portable media watcher
<jrwren> agreed
<jrwren> its like an Archos of 7 years ago.
<brousch> jrwren: we have something like that for the car
<gamerchick02> hah. yeah.
<brousch> i rip stuff to a particular format, put it on SD, and my son can watch it in the car
<jrwren> interesting.
<brousch> the one i have is pretty durable and came with a car power adapter and sleeve to mount it behind a seat
<brousch> you can't get them any more, not that you'd want something with a 7" screen 480x272
<jrwren> depends on viewing distance, i would think.
<brousch> it does DVDs, or have to rip to mpeg2 video with mp2 audio
<brousch> also it uses a tiny bit more power than it draws, so the battery runs out after about 90 minutes
<rick_h_> tiny bit? sounds like a lot more power than it draws to die in 90min
<brousch> it is old
<brousch> batter probably lasts 20mins on its own
<rick_h_> wow
<brousch> there are reaons you can't get them any more ;)
<brousch> ohman, one more reason for rick_h_ to move back to Apple http://onethingwell.org/post/7341797630/vitunes
<rick_h_> hah, do like the idea of searching through my music with /
<rick_h_> jrwren: ummm wow to that twitter post
<rick_h_> seattle! https://twitter.com/#!/garybernhardt/status/89053258647216129
<jrwren> the security one?
<jrwren> bad battery.
<jrwren> my MBA lasts 10hrs :)
<rick_h_> jrwren: yea, the security one
<rick_h_> now you've got me started reading these ugh
<rick_h_> http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/2986/looking-for-example-of-well-known-app-using-unsalted-hashes
<jrwren> security stack exchange is SWEET
<jrwren> oh now that vimtunes is cool.
<rick_h_> 9/10 ? are all about hashing passwords ugh
<jrwren> its a little nerdy.... yes..
<rick_h_> did you listen to the last lococast?
<rick_h_> it's half our episode lol
<rick_h_> man snap-l, now everywhere I look I see password hashing
<rick_h_> it's like buying a new car, suddenly you start noticing them everywhere
<jrwren> I did not.
<jrwren> I didn't see it.
<jrwren> i'll listen.
<rick_h_> http://lococast.net/archives/503
<gamerchick02> i liked the password ep. i have to reboot, slowdown and general annoyance.
<gamerchick02> bbiab
<gamerchick02> there.
<gamerchick02> nouveau activated.
<_stink_> heh, i did the same nouveau/nvidia/nv swaperoo with my work desktop a year or so ago.
<_stink_> settled on nvidia.
<_stink_> closed. :/
<gamerchick02> the binary drivers aren't working for me.
<gamerchick02> well, they work for awhile, then i have to shut down, cool off, and reboot.
<brousch> system76 won't help you out?
<gamerchick02> i haven't called them. i wanted to fix it on my own.
<gamerchick02> i haven't heard anything from my thread; i'll wait and see if it gets resolved that way.
<brousch> the only reason i would buy from them or zareason is to get actual support for this kind of thing
<gamerchick02> yeah, good point. if i don't hear anything from them on the forum by tomorrow or monday, i'll give them a call
<gamerchick02> my laptop is way out of warranty though.
<brousch> i think of warantee as hardware. i would expect them to have some help for this issue
<gamerchick02> hrm. ok. thanks.
<gamerchick02> i'm just used to most places where it's "you're on your own"
<brousch> but you bought system76 because it's the only place where you're not
<gamerchick02> yes.
<gamerchick02> we'll see what happens with the forum first.
<jrwren> when i said forum, i meant a system76 forum :)
<gamerchick02> i really want this to be publicly fixed so if someone else has the same problem, they can search on it and find it.
<gamerchick02> the ubuntu forum, system76 sub-folder thing.
<gamerchick02> that's where i do ALL of my searching and hanging out now.
<gamerchick02> i don't even go to the other places on the forum.
<nullspace> I;ll give 11.04, I like the scroll bars
<brousch> i find them annoying
<brousch> if the page is really long it's hard to grab them
<snap-l> brousch: ++
<gamerchick02> scroll wheel.
<gamerchick02> bars are so 2001.
<gamerchick02> :-P
<brousch> scroll wheels are least effective on very long pages, which is also where the new scroll bars are most annoying
<gamerchick02> ah
<snap-l> brousch: ++
<brousch> creative commons metal is the second best music in the world, after Rush
<jrwren> ++
<snap-l> brousch: ++
<jrwren> two finger scrolling.
<gamerchick02> i've never had that.
<brousch> my dell has edge of the touchpad scrolling
<jrwren> i hate that compared to two finger.
<gamerchick02> i like the edge touchpad scrolling. my pangolian and my netbook do
<jrwren> but yes, my pan5 has side and bottom scroll. everything in last 5+ yrs has that I think.
<brousch> i miss the mbp gestures and scrolling
<gamerchick02> ah
<jrwren> me too
<brousch> with the apple, i could keep one finger firmly planted in my nose while i gestured my way across the internet. natty has a bunch of keyboard shortcuts that require both hands
<_stink_> keep the faith, fellow nosepicker
<gamerchick02> brousch, that really made me laugh
<gamerchick02> thank you. i've had a frustrating day with these drivers. and that... that... just broke a smile across my face
<snap-l> brousch: you guys ok out there?
<snap-l> sounds like there was a shooting in GR
<rick_h_> ruh roh
<gamerchick02> really? where?
<rick_h_> mmm, audible books
<rick_h_> audible sale, time to stock up perhaps
<jrwren> gamerchick02: how is the battery life on your pan5?
<jrwren> how old is your pan5?  mine will be 2 yrs old in Oct.
<gamerchick02> battery is fine at 1.5 hours, but i don't use it at all
<jrwren> *sigh*
<jrwren> i guess i got a bad bat.
<gamerchick02> it's plugged into the wall. the battery sits on the shelf
<gamerchick02> i think i got it in June 09.
<gamerchick02> so just more then 2 years.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-07-08
<gamerchick02> Off for some Castle, I think
<gamerchick02> see everyone tomorrow
<gamerchick02> and thanks for your help with my graphics card woes.
<brousch> yeah, some killing spree
<brousch> i think they have him cornered in a hostage situation now
<brousch> NE side stuff, I'm SW
<brousch> crazy stuff
<snap-l> brousch: Yeah, figured it wasn't near you, but wanted to be sure
<brousch> apparently it started near my work at 3pm with a road rage incident outside of a ghetto quicky mart i was in last week
<brousch> now he has 2 hostages in their home on the NE side
<brousch> he is demanding a gatorade or he will shoot a hostage
<_stink_> i hope it's a good kind and not that gross yellow kind
<brousch> police scanner http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ScanMichigan---Live
<snap-l> Blazeix: Sent you a G+ invite
<snap-l> anyone else need one?
<brousch> heh, 3600 people watching that
<brousch> on twitter: The most important thing we can do right now is agree on a hashtag.#GRMassacre #GrandRapidsMassacre #grkiller #GRMI #GrandRapids#GR
<rick_h_> oh geeze
<jrwren> oh so THAT is why someone visiting GR, left GR to visit detroit because its "safer"
<_stink_> hah
<brousch> that makes no sense. this would be a normal day in detroit
<snap-l> This sounds like it's going to get ugly
<brousch> it's already ugly
<brousch> 7 dead, 2 others shot
<brousch> 2 hostages
<snap-l> erm, -er
<rick_h_> Blazeix: take the invite, DiBona says they're turned on again
<Blazeix> snap-l: awesome, thanks. Playing with plus now.
<jrwren> i've never heard of such a thing in detroit
<brousch> jrwren: did you not watch robocop?
<jrwren> ?
<jrwren> I did. what is the problem?
<brousch> every day is a massacre in detroit
<jrwren> oh, lolz.
<jrwren> not true!
<jrwren> remember all the flashbacks that robo has of murphy? his wife? his kid? those were good times!
<snap-l> http://gigaom.com/cloud/facebook-trapped-in-mysql-fate-worse-than-death/
<snap-l> rick_h_: ^^
<snap-l> Blazeix: np
<snap-l> "The widely accepted problem with MySQL is that it wasn’t built for webscale applications or those that must handle excessive transaction volumes."
<rick_h_> snap-l: hah, I saw that article but passed it
<rick_h_> thousands of mysql dbs...that's just scary
<Wolfger> so much mySQL hate....
<rick_h_> yea, pretty much
<rick_h_> HATE!
<Wolfger> Why? (given that I pretty much don't know one SQL server from another)
<rick_h_> irc can't handle that much text
<Wolfger> roflcopter
<rick_h_> because it's pretty much inferior in every way and does stupid things that I have to try to fix or work around
<brousch> wtf
<brousch> Hello.. Good day
<brousch>          Am Harry Rowland .
<brousch> I'd like to make an inquiry regarding (bowling   )   well i please contact you to know if you do carry
<brousch> ( bowling) 
<Wolfger> Google Voice transcript?
<brousch> i wish
<Wolfger> wtf, brousch? Grand Rapids shooting spree?
<brousch> bah, that is so last night
<brousch> crazy stuff
<brousch> i think it started with a road rage incident where the crazy guy shot someone in the face. he probably thought he killed that guy, so might as well start offing everyone he knows
<rick_h_> they don't mention that part at all in the article I was reading
<rick_h_> http://www.freep.com/article/20110708/NEWS06/107080437/Horror-Grand-Rapids-7-dead-suspect-police-standoff?odyssey=tab|topnews|text|FRONTPAGE
<brousch> 7 dead, a wrong-way chase down the highway, and a 3 or 4 hour hostage situation
<brousch> http://www.woodtv.com/dpp/news/local/grand_rapids/Titanium-plate-saves-man-shot-in-nose?ref=scroller&categoryId=10001&status=true
<brousch> you need a better paper
<brousch> my speculation is that he figured he killed that guy, so might as well go crazy
<snap-l> I think they also got the location of the gunshot would wrong
<snap-l> he surrendered, and I believe was able to walk outside, though he had a bullet wound
<snap-l> maybe the radio was confused.
<snap-l> http://www.upi.com/News_Photos/News/Chile-students-stage-kissing-protest/5373/?spt=rcc&or=tn#!/2/
<snap-l> ^ WTF?
<brousch> i think he shot himself in the head in the house
<snap-l> http://www.mlive.com/opinion/muskegon/index.ssf/2011/07/letters_casey_anthony_case_pro.html
<snap-l> This opinion piece is stupid
<brousch> on the scanner last night i heard "self-inflicted gun shot wound, suspect is down" and then the hostages walked out
<snap-l> I'd heard that he had surrendered and was walking out
<snap-l> apparently I missed that part
<Wolfger> Chileans know how to protest!
<Wolfger> We should organize protests like that over here.  "Hey, what do you think of the new government policy? Really? Me too. Let's go protest!"
<Wolfger> "She didn't mean anything to me, honey, I was just protesting federal anti-marijuana laws over-riding state medical marijuana laws."
<snap-l> I have created the most awesome intro for Open Metalcast ever.
<snap-l> Episode 25 will be awe-inspiring.
<rick_h_> woo!
<bmcmahon> snap-l: will it be "brutal" ?
<snap-l> nullspace: It'll exceed expectations. ;)
<snap-l> brousch: Also, I regret to inform you that Ass Burners will not be appearing in this episode.
<jrwren> "MySql is not webscale."
<jrwren> lolz
<snap-l> i think the moment you use the word webscale, your article / point / whatever takes a credibility hit
<jrwren> agreed.
<jrwren> its also completely ignorant of web history.
<jrwren> MySQL made the web what it is today becuase it IS webscale.
<jrwren> see slashdot, 1997
<jrwren> and nearly everything since :)
<snap-l> jrwren: http://ubuntuone.com/p/13S9/
<jrwren> lol
<brousch> snap-l: booooooo
<brousch> assburners r0x
<Wolfger> <blink>
<Wolfger> Grand Rapids is in the national news twice in one day?
<brousch> ut oh, what's the second thing?
<Wolfger> Second one is buried in an unrelated story, but there it is.... http://www.cnn.com/2011/WORLD/africa/07/08/sudan.expatriates.hope/index.html?hpt=hp_bn2
<brousch> we do have a bunch of refugees
<brousch> ok, beach time
<snap-l> "AP A pickup truck driver stuck in a traffic jam Grand Rapids says a titanium plate in his nose kept him from being severely wounded or killed by gunman who fatally shot seven people and took his own life."
<_stink_> geez
<brousch> traffic jam? 2 cars on a side street waiting for a semi to pull in a traffic jam?
<snap-l> Yeah, and Holland has a lot of migrant workers.
<Wolfger> Thanks, jjesse. Now I've got "The Final Countdown" stuck in my head.
<rick_h_> wow, never realized they had vectored thrust on the shuttle like that
<jjesse> welcome
<jjesse> Wolfger that song is in my head as well
<rick_h_> greg-g: http://ivory.idyll.org/blog/jun-11/ngs-2011.html
<rick_h_> titus over at MSU on his course he runs there, saw it had some CC content
<rick_h_> might be of interest, etc
<jcastro> snap-l: make a facebook login
<jcastro> you're missing out
<Wolfger> death to Facebook
<snap-l> jcastro: Make turntable openID compliant
<snap-l> has about as much chance of happening as of me making a Facebook login again.
<gamerchick02> openID is a good thing, but not enough places allow it, and far too many allow Facebook login.
<snap-l> I did put in my email into the lottery, though
<snap-l> Who'd win in a wrestling match, lemmy or god?
<snap-l> that's their captcha
<snap-l> Funny thing is, I've seen that used elsewhere.
<Wolfger> and you have to type "lemmy"?
<snap-l> lemmy is god
<Wolfger> OK, I'll ask... who.t.f. is Lemmy?
<Wolfger> I'm guessing by your previous statement, somebody from Rush... ;-)
<snap-l> OMFG
<snap-l> Motorhead
<Wolfger> Oh.
<snap-l> jcastro: Sent you an invite to play on wordfeud
<snap-l> snapl
<nullspace> snap-l: so a html5 audio player might be a nice touch on your blog....
<nullspace> and why is it so hard to find good industrial bands
<nullspace> so many sound exactly the same, crappy vocals and the same synth line
<snap-l> nullspace: If you can find one that doesn't suck (HTML5, not Flash) I'd gladly put it up there.
<snap-l> nullspace: Probably because the barrier to entry for industrial music isn't that high?
<snap-l> and there's not much that you can do with industrial music before it becomes non-industrial
<rick_h_> lol
<snap-l> It's like bitching that you can't find any reggae music that doesn't sound like Bob Marley. :)
<snap-l> Also there's a lot of shit music that gets tagged industrial
<snap-l> breakcore, noisecore, whateverthefuckyouwanttocallitcore
<snap-l> I <3 fucking with telemarketers.
<snap-l> Had some scam artists call re lowering my interest rate
<snap-l> so I put it on speakerphone, hit some touchtones, and put on 16 volt.
<_stink_> haha
<snap-l> nullspace: I take it you're listening to Club Metal?
<gamerchick02> Anyone here heard of shortmail? thoughts?
<gamerchick02> http://shortmail.com/
<snap-l> I prefer tallmail
<gamerchick02> hah, snap-l
<snap-l> and handsome
<gamerchick02> i'm serious
<gamerchick02> thinking of using that as a public email address
<snap-l> What's the point of it?
<snap-l> Looks pretty idiotic
<gamerchick02> since it's character limited, it might cut down on spam. i've got a human-parsed setup on both my blog and tumblr
<gamerchick02> it's like: rpgirl1981(at)gmail(dot)com
<gamerchick02> i'm not sure what the point is.
<gamerchick02> that's why i asked if anyone had tried it!! :-P
<snap-l> Looks like a side-car for Twitter
<gamerchick02> yeah
<snap-l> Looks like hype and a problem looking for a solution to me.
<snap-l> er, solution looking for a problem
<rick_h_> sweet, chat on google plus
<rick_h_> there goes google chat
<_stink_> hah
<rick_h_> anyone need an invite, I've got one handy
<_stink_> just what i need, another way to chat with you folks :P
<snap-l> rick_h_: Something new? I thought there was already Google Talk
<gamerchick02> i prefer gtalk
<rick_h_> meh, it's just a chat window to gtalk I think
<rick_h_> like gmail
<snap-l> Yeah, I've had that since day one.
<rick_h_> snap-l: yea, just got it from shutting down and hitting hte coffee shop and now
<rick_h_> there was a popup asking me what circles could see me in chat
<snap-l> Ah, OK
<nullspace> snap-l: this is the current html5 player that I like http://protofunc.com/jme/
<snap-l> Does it automatically detect content in a Wordpress post?
<nullspace> I believe it has a wp-plugin
<nullspace> snap-l: this might help find one http://praegnanz.de/html5video/
<nullspace> snap-l: er nope no plugin
<snap-l> I need something that is automatic
<nullspace> well look around on the matrix and find on with a wp support
<snap-l> Or just let the browser handle it. ;)
<snap-l> It's not like it's video.
<nullspace> true, I realize it's not a big deal and most if not all of your listeners are technically savey
<snap-l> Well, that and the ones that I've seen are flash based, and require extra effort to feed them content
<snap-l> Putting together the show notes in the blog post is already nearing the "not worth it" point
<nullspace> flash should be a backup for browsers that don't support html5
<snap-l> flash should die in a fire
<rick_h_> ++
<nullspace> I'll help with the kinddling and gasoline on that fire
<nullspace> snap-l: check out "age of computers" by inteface
<nullspace> snap-l: I think a lot bands want to be front line assembly but don't have the talent to support it
<snap-l> Possibly
<snap-l> Which band do you have in mind that is drawing your ire?
<rick_h_> oh sweet, didn't realize that through the wormhole was back on
<gamerchick02> there. my last article for the gene kelly site is submitted. whoo hoo. now it's time for the newsletter. :)
<rick_h_> party
<gamerchick02> yep.
<gamerchick02> i'm off again. see everyone later. :)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-07-09
<rick_h_> greg-g: https://plus.google.com/112719704219936118281/posts/X7yRazugESb
<rick_h_> can you see that?
<rick_h_> if not maybe: https://picasaweb.google.com/deuce868/July92011
<rick_h_> now what are we going to use it for?
<rick_h_> I guess if we get a table for lococast at OLF maybe we could use some of it, but I think we've tried to keep that a bit separate
<snap-l> Didn't Ohio lose one of their booths as well?
<snap-l> So if Ohio doesn't have a booth, maybe we coould partner with their loco
<rick_h_> snap-l: ah, that's true
<snap-l> Man the booth and make sure it doesn't get legs again
<rick_h_> will have to check
<rick_h_> yea, I'm not sure if greg-g had any specific plan for the gear or if it was just since it was offered
<rick_h_> hang it at events maybe
<snap-l> Man, unless someone sends me another vote for OMC, I think this episode is done.
<snap-l> And the MP3 is 134MB
<snap-l> Took about 50 minutes to compress
<rick_h_> nice
<snap-l> (really wish Audacity / Lame were multi-proc)
<snap-l> Or at least able to allow multiple format export, so I could have one proc handling mp3 and one handling ogg
<snap-l> I think the intro is killer. :)
<brousch> damnit. came back from screen saver to a blank black screen with mouse pointer again
<brousch> it is weird having people that i don't know follow me on google+
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-07-10
<brousch> just wrote a scathing letter to the editor of Popular Science about their Chromebook article
<_stink_> that bad?
<brousch> kind of fun
<brousch> oh, the article was pretty bad
<_stink_> yeah
<brousch> confused Java with Javascript
<brousch> completely missed how chromeos is different from a regular laptop
<_stink_> hah
<_stink_> nice.
<brousch> i'm trying shotwell now. f-spot is crashing regularly on me
<brousch> pretty nice publish to facebook and picasa
<brousch> i like the date view on the left side
<snap-l> f-spot is shit
<snap-l> shotwell is very nice
<brousch> ah, got the flickr publishing working. i had to use spacebar to "click" buttons
<TeamXlink> Having an SLI graphics card setup does nothing for you if you only use one monitor, right?
<jjesse> morning
<jjesse> morning :)
<wolfger_> OK, how do I get Ubuntu to stop being retarded about security?
<wolfger_> I am really, really sick and tired of typing my password 4 times every time I log in (plus once more when I issue my first sudo 10 seconds later)
<gamerchick02> ugh.
<gamerchick02> something about your keyring, i know that.
<gamerchick02> uhm...
<gamerchick02> hold on
<gamerchick02> wolfger_ http://askubuntu.com/questions/7578/unlock-keyring-prompts-three-times-instead-of-one-time
<gamerchick02> would that work?
<wolfger_> That is exactly my situation, thanks. I'll read up on that thread
<_stink_> gamerchick02 is the forum master.
<gamerchick02> i am?
<gamerchick02> woohoo!
<gamerchick02> sorry, got some lunch
<brousch> wolfger: turn off automatic login :P
<wolfger_> I don't have auto login
<wolfger_> which is why I'm typing my password 4 times instead of 3
<wolfger_> so now I've changed it to not use a password... which I'm not happy about
<gamerchick02> :(
<gamerchick02> hrm.
<gamerchick02> i only type my password once.
<gamerchick02> this is strange.
<wolfger_> So hopefully next time I just login and the keyring won't prompt me at all
<gamerchick02> hope it works!
<brousch> kde?
<snap-l> Phase one of moving my dad-in-law to his new place is complete
<snap-l> phase two is getting some incidentals
<brousch> one without so many stick yspots?
<snap-l> brousch: You have no idea how true that is
<brousch> well you said he keeps getting stuck
<snap-l> Yeah.
<wolfger_> brousch: Under KDE or Gnome
<gamerchick02> what do we think of July 30th for an ubuntu hour?
<snap-l> Anoyne happen to have a 27" LCD TV for sale cheep?
<rick_h_> nope, just 27" crt style tv
<snap-l> Bah
<snap-l> Doesn't happen to have a digital tuner in it, does it?
<rick_h_> nope
<snap-l> Will not shop with this vendor again F----. ;)
<rick_h_> uhoh
<snap-l> Yeah, no selection. ;)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-07-02
<derekv> can get $(eval ) to do what I want
<derekv> ok i'm sortof looking at it wrong I think
<jrwren> rick_h_: what did I find?
<derekv> damn i'm so obsessive... but I got it to work ( for bsd )
<derekv> https://gist.github.com/3030284
<derekv> so whats needed from here is no have an include file that defines install-program-template
<derekv> for each platform
<derekv> or just some sort of switch
<derekv> in fact, you could probably define a template for each system
<derekv> freebsd-ports-template , freebsd-pkg-template, apt-template, yum-template etc
<derekv> then just assign the template to install-software-template with some sort switch on the system type
<Ahuka> Is there a lo-co meeting here tonight?
<Ahuka> OK, I will make a wild guess that there is no lo-co meeting tonight. CYa later.
<derekv> there's a really cool web animation effect, on coderwall , if you add a protip then click preview, it does a 3d flip on the edit window to the preview window
<jrwren> rick_h_: what is this dt sidebar in bookie (i am running my own)
<jrwren> rick_h_: ha! your mysql bug was the leap second bug? http://marc.info/?l=linux-kernel&m=134113577921904&w=2
<rick_h_> jrwren: it's the pyramid developer toolbar
<rick_h_> it's listed in the .ini middleware section
<rick_h_> meant to help trace performance, sql queries, etc for dev
<rick_h_> jrwren: yea, saw that. reboot fixed it on the laptop thankfully and my EC2 instances aren't running mysql
<rick_h_> jrwren: so I'm wondering if the duplicates bug is related to this issue of urls coming in and their escaping
<rick_h_> I'm working out getting things from a urlescaped source (bookmarklet) into the template (template escaping) and then back to an API request to readable.bmark.us (url escaped again)
<rick_h_> and wonder if dupes are sneaking in somewhere in there because it thinks the urls are different
<jrwren> you are getting dupes since you cleaned 'em?
<rick_h_> no, I shouldn't but at some point that thing that caused the dupes will throw an application error because I've added db constraints to not allow the dupes at the db level
<rick_h_> so there's still a bug in the app logic somewhere I've not found yet
<rick_h_> http://goo.gl/LbPiD
<rick_h_> amen! thought the same thing for early twitter ^^
<rick_h_> jrwren: but after looking at this escaping bug some more I'm not sure it is the source. Will see, working on it, but not done yet.
<derekv> so if I have a make recipie like  command || echo "I failed, try doing this ..."
<derekv> then the echo has an ok exit status
<derekv> but I want it to fail
<rick_h_> (echo "I failed trying to do this && exit 1)
<derekv> rick_h_: thanks
<rick_h_> derekv: np
<derekv> rick_h_: took me all afternoon but I got a pretty good makefile started now
<derekv> how to use eval took me a while
<rick_h_> very cool
<derekv> whats wrong with if ![-d  $@] then clone $(MAGIT_REPO) $(first-word $^); fi
<derekv> says unexpected fi expecting then
<rick_h_> I think you need spaces ![ -d $@ ] but not sure tbh, my shell fu is weak
<derekv> rick_h_: yea it has to do with the syntax in the conditional
<jrwren> you need spaces, remember that [ is just a symlink to test.
<jrwren> prefer [[ to [ or test if using bash
<derekv> yea its the spaces
<derekv> also the error was actually coming from elsewhere in the makefile
<derekv> multiple errors
<jrwren> if ![[ -d "" ]]; then echo hi ; fi
<derekv> you need a space before the ]
<snap-l> Happy Birthday, greg-g
<derekv> and a ; before the then
<snap-l> at least, in a few hours it will be, your time
<jrwren> you done figured it out
<derekv> if using \ at eol to split onelines, gotta watch out for a space after the \
<jrwren> yeah, i have a vimrc line that highlight trailing whitespace
<derekv> it lives ! https://gist.github.com/3030284 !!!!!
<snap-l> Thank you, whomever used the referral link on Ting.com.
<rick_h_> hah, congrats derekv !
<snap-l> Gotta love the 4th of the July
<snap-l> It's 7am and someone lit off a firework
<rick_h_> yea, they've been going off for days around here
<rick_h_> they setup a booth to sell them on the corner at the video store
<snap-l> Yeah, I'm not opposed to them selling the fireworks
<snap-l> I'm opposed to them setting them off at 7am. ;)
<rick_h_> yea, but easy access has more of them going off at midnight-whatever am
<rick_h_> ok, strange news of the morning. I never thought I'd see a headphone company buy a music service. http://goo.gl/LzO4E
<brousch> I'd prefer 7AM to 3AM
<brousch> I am whipped today
<rick_h_> +1
<brousch> Golf and Binder PArk Zoo killed me
<rick_h_> that'll do it
<brousch> And a 3:30AM wake up due to someone having "too much boogers"
<tony-smlr> brousch, what made you drive to battle creek for the binder park zoo?
<brousch> tony-smlr: We had a bunch of friends with kids staying in Niles, so Binder is in-between
<tony-smlr> Cool,   I grew up about 20mi north of there
<brousch> I didn't know there was anything north of there
<brousch> You grow up in a log cabin?
<tony-smlr> Yea there isn't much between there and GR but lots of lakes
<brousch> I'm in GR
<tony-smlr> GR is nice,  I dont get there much any more
<tony-smlr> got to run
<brousch> Ooooh, Flask 0.9 came out
<rick_h_> more oatmeal/court news http://goo.gl/tS9l9
<rick_h_> gotta love it
<rick_h_> man, who'd have thought when it started it'd go this far?
<snap-l> rick_h_: Yeah, I think this lawyer thinks it's all just free publicity.
<snap-l> He comes across as someone who thinks he's a rock-star
<snap-l> when he's just a wanker.
<rick_h_> http://thecodelesscode.com/contents lol awesome
<rick_h_> http://thecodelesscode.com/case/41 priceless
<snap-l> rick_h_: Where did you find this?
<rick_h_> posted to twitter
<rick_h_> https://twitter.com/oinopion/status/219777490506358786
<snap-l> http://thecodelesscode.com/case/41
<rick_h_> yea, that's the one I linked above love that one
<rick_h_> http://thecodelesscode.com/case/39 yes!
<snap-l> I'm slow today.
<rick_h_> http://goo.gl/KnbCe
<rick_h_> man, don't tempt me Mozilla! So now Firefox OS is a phone OS while Chrome OS is a laptop OS
<snap-l> WebOS gets a new name. ;)
<rick_h_> tease! I've already had my heart broken once, I don't know if I can handle it again
<jrwren> there is a FF OS?
<rick_h_> Boot2Gecko == Firefox OS
<snap-l> rick_h_: I think Mozilla will have more of a go with it than Palm did
<snap-l> but then again, Mozilla isn't beholden to corporate overlords who could snap the neck of a project during an acquisition
<snap-l> I could see it getting abandoned before getting killed like WebOS.
<snap-l> (And yes, technically WebOS isn't dead, much in the same wy Blackberry isn't dying.)
<brousch> If they can make something you can flash to an existing Android phone, they'd be in good shape
<snap-l> brb.
<jrwren> it isn't dead like MSDOS isn't dead
<rick_h_> well supposedly it's built around snapdragon processors, not sure on drivers/etc
<brousch> rick_h_: Can you make 4 of these for me? http://imgur.com/Mh3ae
<rick_h_> brousch: lol
<brousch> Actually those don't look very hard. I think I could do it
<brousch> They look really heavy. Are those 4x4 legs?
<brousch> OK, obviously I missed something. WTF is gittip?
<brousch> I am going to tip mitechie $0.08/wk for Bookie
<rick_h_> woot! I knew this OSS thing would work out
<rick_h_> ugh, stuck on caribou wifi today.
<jrwren> yuk
<jrwren> but that might actually be better than my office wifi :(
<jrwren> at least I can stream music from home, but i can't watch the djangoconeu videos i wanted to.
<rick_h_> stupid mondays
<jrwren> CURSE THEM
<jrwren> there is a good side. this music is excellent and much more soothing than videos which educate
<jrwren> In Strict Confidence \m/
<brousch> rick_h_: Did gittip send you an email when I turned on a donation for you?
<brousch> It's unclear what happens if you donate to someone who's not on gittip yet
<rick_h_> brousch: looking
<rick_h_> brousch: doesn't look like it yet
<brousch> Maybe it doesn't notify you
<rick_h_> might be a batch job thing, or something over a certain amount?
<brousch> Distributed every friday, so maybe then
<rick_h_> man, I follow a lot of repos that I don't use, but are on my "I need to use this" list
<brousch> mcdonc is on there
<rick_h_> ugh
<rick_h_> ok, signed up and added a couple of sources
<brousch> zzzek is on there too
<rick_h_> heh yea, but I've given him some $$ over the last year
<rick_h_> but yea, the people I tried to add weren't on the system yet
<brousch> I kind of like this setup for donating to open source devs
<brousch> If it gets big enough it would be pretty cool. I donate to people whose stuff I use, they pass it on to people whose stuff they use
<brousch> Almost like rick_h_'s "Donate $5 each month" thing
<rick_h_> right, like the idea. Almost wish it was a per project thing, but understand
<rick_h_> want devs to know what I'm using that I like so much
<brousch> That would be a good thing to suggest. Anonymous donation, but let the donator add a note
<rick_h_> yea, ping'd them on twitter with a comment.
<brousch> Hm, I don't think Twitter: gittip is them
<brousch> That looks like an accunt that tweets actualy tips for using git
<rick_h_> lol, oops
<greg-g> no snap-l?
<rick_h_> he must be working today
<brousch> https://github.com/whit537
<rick_h_> heh, actually he said 'brb' over two hours ago
<brousch> That looks like the creator, and he did Aspen. Wasn't that a talk at last year's PyOhio?
<rick_h_> yea, not a fan of aspen at all
<rick_h_> but seems an ok guy
<rick_h_> I tried out snot (nose library) for a bit from him
<brousch> good name
<rick_h_> there he is
<greg-g> thanks for the bday wish, snap-l :)
<snap-l> np
<snap-l> Sorry, managed to hose up my machine while rebooting.
<snap-l> Also, Google does not understand :q
<snap-l> I wish companies would stop putting "do not use this if you aren't authorized" sgns on the login screens of machines
<snap-l> It's like saying "Don't do anything illegal". It's irrelevant for all of the law-abiding folks, and the non-law-abiding folks aren't going to pay attention to it.
<Blazeix> while we're at it, i'd like to get rid of the 'delete this email if you aren't the intended recipient" email footers
<snap-l> Blazeix: Yeah, those are priceless.
<snap-l> "If you aren't the intended recipient of this mail, remove it from your machine immediately. You shouldn't have read it. You are dealing with forces you cannot understand. By merely glancing at these words, you have doomed humanity itself"
<Blazeix> snap-l++
<snap-l> We need more B-movie horror shows.
<brousch> I am in one. It's called: I lost my car insurance card and got pulled over and now I'm in SoS hell
<snap-l> brousch: Night of the Living Dead
<brousch> Had State Farm fax a copy to me, but they dated it today so court can't take it because the ticket was last week
<brousch> SoS messed up on my car reg, so I have to go back there to get it fixed, but the wait was about 2 hours at lunch today
<brousch> So I spent an hour driving around at lunch and madezero progress
<brousch> Drowning my sorrow in Taco Bell Volcano Nachos
<rick_h_> @$#@#@$#@$#@ MUST NOT REWRITE CODE
<brousch> That looks like perl. You are justified in re-writing it
<rick_h_> it's days like today I'm glad I work from home
<rick_h_> else someone's cube would be getting a visitor with a bat and a demand that this shit gets rewritten before I have to look at it again
<brousch> Hop on a plane!
<rick_h_> "this time, let's try having it MAKE SENSE!"
<rick_h_> and setup is not a place for tear down code dammit
<brousch> Blame Windows with their Start button to Shut Down
<brousch> Oh come on, WTF is this? http://paste.mitechie.com/show/720/
<brousch> Can't we just let Wave die?
<snap-l> brousch: What the fuck?
<jrwren> rick_h_: just remember, you are a great coder, and not everyone else is. with your great power comes the great responsibility of educating the rest of us.
<jrwren> don't get mad, just put on your teacher hat.
 * rick_h_ does a bzr revert to start over, this is too big of a mess
<rick_h_> Blazeix: widox snap-l and other CHC regulars, the pie my wife promised has begun and Wed will be cherry pie day at CHC.
<rick_h_> so don't 'just eat dinner' so that it goes away kthx :)
<brousch> Will there also be punch?
<brousch> Punch and pie at CHC?
<rick_h_> Coffee and Pie
<rick_h_> BYOC
<Blazeix> ooh, yum
<snap-l> rick_h_: So that it "just goes away?"
<rick_h_> snap-l: as in there's no bowing out of eating some
<brousch> rick_h_: Mark Ramm went to EuroPython and you're stuck here?
<rick_h_> Mark Ramm is special, he's the super genius...I'm lackey 101 updating JS tests written by idiot savants to work in a new version
<Blazeix> http://www.indiegogo.com/zworlddetroit
<snap-l> Blazeix: I thought we already had a zombie apocalypse in Detroit
<widox> rick_h_: blarg, I won't be there this Wed. :(
<widox> Blazeix: haha
<brousch> I love my wife http://paste.mitechie.com/show/721/
<snap-l> Ugh, apparently Wunderground is being acquired by The Weather Channel
<brousch> Wunderful
<snap-l> Just one of those things to brighten your day.
<brousch> Actually Weatherbug on Android is my go-to weather app for any medium
<brousch> I used to hate weatherbug on Windows with a passion
<MaskedDriver> raises are fun
<snap-l> DId you get one, or is this just in general?
<MaskedDriver> just got one
<snap-l> Coolness
<MaskedDriver> yeah.. a big one.. got promoted to Sr. Web Developer last month but it didn't come with any perks but more work
<MaskedDriver> so my manager fought for me and hooked a brother up
<jrwren> I used to be a Sr. Developer, but I lost a lot of weight, so I'm a Jr. again.
<MaskedDriver> lol
<MaskedDriver> yeah, that'll happen
<brousch> It would take plastic surgery, not weight loss, to make that change
<MaskedDriver> lol
<snap-l> I just want the Senior Discount
<snap-l> (note: not really)
<MaskedDriver> just get AAA insurance.. I get tons of discounts with that
<brousch> I am so tired I just poured beer on my steak instead of A1
<Blazeix> i'm pretty sure that means you need to chug the A1.
<brousch> That might wake me up
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-07-03
<derekv> I won't let weatherbug touch anything I control
<derekv> the original versions had spyware
<derekv> can't trust it
<derekv> oh : "... but I use Ant, because I'm old."  and then I thought about when java came out how it was bullshit compaired to c++ and its still is
<snap-l> Ant is great if you're building Java packages
<snap-l> because using it for anything else is pretty much bullshit
<derekv> what was wrong with make?
<snap-l> I remember one time a Java developer showed me why Ant was good for Java, as opposed to make
<snap-l> and it made sense at the time
<snap-l> that was over 5 years ago, and I have forgotten why
<snap-l> I think there was some built-in stuff to make building jar files nicer or something
<derekv> isn't it just a zipfile
<derekv> dunno
<derekv> never tried making one myself
<derekv> i hate java
<snap-l> It's a zip file with a manifest and metadata out the ass.
<derekv> better languages and better compiles, instead we make stupid language and a virtual machine
<derekv> like , c++ wasn't the answer I agree ... so why in reaction to it was another language created mostly based off it?
<derekv> but without its powerful features
<snap-l> I come not to praise Java
<derekv> no no no haha sorry
<derekv> i'm going to get a beer
<rick_h_> good call
<derekv> you know the berkley front?
<rick_h_> nope
<derekv> ah
<snap-l> http://www.webmonkey.com/2012/07/its-time-build-a-twitter-free-twitter/
<derekv> I bet my makefile would try to sudo install sudo
<jcastro> rick_h_: share with me your xmonad or awesome config
<jcastro> I am feeling rambunctious
<rick_h_> jcastro: k, sec
<snap-l> huhwha?
<rick_h_> lol
<snap-l> jcastro: You're obviously drunk. Best go to bed and sleep it off before you do something crazy
<snap-l> like set awesome as your default window manager.
<snap-l> I'm calling an intervention.
<jrwren> may i join in the java bashing?
<rick_h_> very cool http://blog.nonuby.com/blog/2012/07/02/what-happens-when-you-push-to-heroku/
<snap-l> They've fired off the warning sirens
<brousch> snap-l: For squeekyhoho http://www.sheldoncomics.com/
<brousch> Warning sirens?
<snap-l> Yeah, the formerly tornado sirens
<rick_h_> snap-l: yea, was just trying to figure out if that means they spotted something or what
<snap-l> There's a line of storms approaching
<brousch> Oh, weird we had nothing. It came from the North
<snap-l> rick_h_: YOu're probably OK in your basement
<snap-l> It's going to be north of us
<rick_h_> snap-l: yea, but the wife is afraid with the boy
<snap-l> Um, actually, they're building up
<snap-l> I'm worried about JoDee driving in them.
<snap-l> and then me driving in them. :)
<snap-l> http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?product=N0R&rid=DTX&loop=yes
<snap-l> http://shop.oreilly.com/category/deals/best-of-oreilly-dotd.do?code=DEAL&imm_mid=08dc37&cmp=em-npa-books-videos-best-of-dotd-direct
<snap-l> rick_h_: I also checked the weather in Portland
<rick_h_> :)
<snap-l> THey have a severe hippie advisory in effect until the end of time
<rick_h_> yea, they've got a rough spell this weekend of 83
<snap-l> patches of pot smoke mixed with patchouli
<rick_h_> lol
<snap-l> and a severe case of the munchies
<snap-l> Recommend folks stay indoors and listen to "Angel of Death" by Slayer
<rick_h_> man, just really impressed with the stuff this guy's got going for an open source version of heroku http://goo.gl/pKvBc
<rick_h_> looking forward to see where it goes
<rick_h_> AWS outage summary for some good reading. http://goo.gl/3sE5z
<snap-l> Seems every problem in the datacenter begins with "backup generator"
<snap-l> It has to be hard to actually test them in real circumstances
<rick_h_> lol and then "abnormally large post recovery requests"
<snap-l> ie: a network outage is not just yanking the ethernet cable
<rick_h_> well that storm went through quickly...thanks for waking me up too dippy early ugh
<rick_h_> heh, this is kind of cool http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4193185
<shakes808> morning
<jrwren> if that openroku stays heroku compat, and we are able to spin up our own openroku instances on servers in my datacenter... ZOMG... I'll be so happy
<rick_h_> jrwren: yea, seems they're working that way that you even use the heroku cli tools
<jrwren> rick_h_: omg, awesome.
<snap-exile> Hello
<rick_h_> party
<snap-exile> Not really. :)
<snap-exile> Not sure if it's a full-on power outage, or just the network
<PainBank> anyone tried this out yet: http://awesomium.com/
<Milyardo> What's so awesome about a webkit wrapper?
<snap-exile> Milyardo: Thank you, I thought I was the only one.
<snap-exile> PainBank: Defend yourself. ;)
<PainBank> Milyardo: cause it's webkit
<PainBank> blah
<PainBank> Milyardo: and did I say it was awesome?
<PainBank> ;0
<snap-exile> It said so in the URL
<Milyardo> ^
<snap-exile> I mean, if we can't trust the URL, what can we trust?
<PainBank> and being able to use HTML to create my UI has potential.
<PainBank> the republican party....
<PainBank> or was that the dems?
<snap-exile> I think I heard something about using HTML to solve UI problems
<snap-exile> or was that regex?
<PainBank> supposed to be easy
<PainBank> could've been regex... it's faster
<jrwren> regex is pretty slow in most implementations
<PainBank> no, it's fast, cause you can write just one line of code == fast
<jrwren> actually, I think that awesomium is sweet.
<jrwren> if python had that you could make stand alone python apps with nice gui.
<PainBank> jrwren: have you tried it yet though?
<jrwren> none of that GTK, TK, QT... er wait... 2 of those 3 are ok.
<jrwren> no, i don't write gui apss anymore
<devinheitmueller> I'm always leerie of frameworks that are "free for non-commercial use"...
<PainBank> sure
<devinheitmueller> Without an open source license from the start, they can always change the rules once you've adopted it.
<devinheitmueller> ... at which point you're stuck.
<PainBank> http://awesomium.codeplex.com/
<PainBank> haha
<PainBank> your always stuck when you choose to go with any sort of framework or library
<PainBank> stuck with what they implement, unless you take it and run with it.  Of course OSS gives you that ability to go farther than closed.
<devinheitmueller> True, with an open source framework you're only limited by technical issues.  With a commercial framework you're potentially limited by them changing the licensing rules at will.
<devinheitmueller> Next week they can decide the lower limit for free commercial use is 10K, and the licensing cost is 20K.
<devinheitmueller> Oh, and it's a license that is not GPL compatible, which means even if you're an open source developer you cannot leverage any other GPL code.
<snap-exile> Yeah, I wouldn't touch any code like that that wasn't OSS
<devinheitmueller> In some ways it's the worst of both worlds:  open source developers won't use it because they cannot use other GPL components in the same application.  closed source developers won't use it because the licensing terms are susceptible to change at a moments notice.
<snap-exile> Apparently we're having a brown-out at home.
<PainBank> that is where you are wrong.
<PainBank> closed source devs can use it if they choose.  and they can get company lock in for terms too.
<devinheitmueller> I might consider using it in a closed source application, but would have to secure a separate license because the license they offer doesn't provide any real protection.
<snap-exile> rick_h__: having connectivity troubles?
<rick_h__> snap-exile: no, trying to solarize my irssi theme
<snap-exile> Ah
<rick_h__> so tweaking theme/quit/reload
<snap-exile> solarize all the things.
<rick_h__> going to try it out
<devinheitmueller> PainBank: agreed, if I were using this for commercial I would have to take the time to secure a real license, because the license as-is unfortunately is pretty crappy.
<rick_h__> kind of a pita tbh
<snap-exile> Yeah, I never got into the IRC themeing
<rick_h__> well I changed my terminal and so irc was unreadable because it was meant for a dark theme
<rick_h__> since I can't do the solarized dark, only light
<snap-exile> seemed like a slow-boat to diminishing returns.
<devinheitmueller> I can appreciate their sentiment:  hey, take this and develop with it - if you're successful then pay us some money.  Unfortunately it's too often abused.
<PainBank> meh ... not everything in the world is open source... not enough $$$ in that.
<snap-exile> PainBank: That's a choice folks are free to make
<snap-exile> just as it is my choice to laugh uproariously when people pay $500 for a bad interpretation of Vim
<snap-exile> Apparently I'm having a bad-tech day.
<devinheitmueller> snap-exile: I'm not willing to use vim even though it's free!  ;-)
<devinheitmueller> I kid, of course.
<snap-exile> devinheitmueller: You use Emacs?
<devinheitmueller> snap-exile: notepad.
<devinheitmueller> No, I use emacs.
<snap-exile> They're both their own reward.
<devinheitmueller> I don't disagree.  Vim is great to have around on systems where emacs isn't installed.
<PainBank> snap-exile: true and I laugh at them as well. :)
<devinheitmueller> Ok, I'll stop trolling.
<devinheitmueller> :-)
<snap-exile> Hey, emacs is great if you don't value flow control. ;)
<jrwren> oh, it isn't open source?
<snap-exile> jrwren: Which: awesomium?
<jrwren> yes.
<snap-exile> It's not OSS.
<jrwren> lame.
<snap-exile> It has a "Free Indie License"
<jrwren> it would be pretty damn easy to amke something like that yourself.
<jrwren> fuk that, just pull webkit yourself.
<snap-exile> (cough)
<jrwren> *shrug*
<snap-exile> Pro license is $2900
<jrwren> if i had the need, i'd write it.
<snap-exile> (per commercial application)
<jrwren> lolz
<jrwren> the .net world loves its pay for components.
<snap-exile> Yeah, for $2900, I'd play with Webkit
<jrwren> er... microsoft world rather.
<snap-exile> jrwren: Totally
<snap-exile> I remember a shareware diff written in VB that was pretty awful
<devinheitmueller> Clearly this is targeted at people who don't want to embed a browser without having to learn the internals of webkit.  There's a market for that I'm sure, but I'm not it.
<snap-exile> devinheitmueller: Same here.
<devinheitmueller> s/don't//
<snap-exile> I don't want a layer of surprises.
<PainBank> pretty significan market for it.
<snap-exile> As PT Barnum aptly demonstratd.
<devinheitmueller> snap-exile: I was going to throw out that quote, but hesitated.
<snap-exile> ;)
<snap-exile> I don't think it's a direct quote, but it definitely was his business model.
<PainBank> well... if you just want to use it and have to spend time making it yourself...
<PainBank> does that make you a sucker or not?
<PainBank> there is a difference there.
<PainBank> jrwren: if you were to make an OSS version of it, how long would it take you?  How long to create a robust set of documentation, which other devs could use?
<snap-exile> If it's the difference between paying out $2900 and having part of my application have part of it's nether regions within vice range, I'd take the time hit.
<snap-exile> screw other devs, put it on github and have it document itself.
<PainBank> sure
<PainBank> I know, I am not going to win this arguement here. :)
<jrwren> fuk that. i don't make robust setes of documentation, nor do I make software for other devs. I do it for myself :p
<jrwren> i'm not rick_h_ over here.
<PainBank> the question still stands, how long?
<jrwren> to wrap webkit?
<jrwren> and make it useable?
<PainBank> yup
<jrwren> just from C++, or just pyhton, or multiple langauge bindings?
<rick_h_> qt and gtk already wrap webkit
<snap-exile> PainBank: When did you become a project manager?
<PainBank> just C++
<jrwren> PainBank: its already done :p
<rick_h_> what are we talking about? gwibber was originally a webkit app in a gtk wrapper
<snap-exile> This sounds like the kind of "hell if I know" questions. ;)
<jrwren> its already done in .NET too :)
<PainBank> haha, always had the eye towards that. it is where the $$ is
<jrwren> http://www.mono-project.com/WebBrowser
<jrwren> so it would take me zero time, becasue it is already done.
<snap-exile> http://www.tmz.com/2012/07/03/andy-griffith-dies-dead/
<snap-exile> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/evilhat/race-to-adventure-a-spirit-of-the-centurytm-board <- This needs some love.
<jrwren> all that said, I love the idea of webkit driven desktop apps.
<jrwren> its sad that no desktop toolkit has the flexibility and simplicity of what html gives us today
<PainBank> yup.
<snap-exile> SOme have come close
<snap-exile> but yeah, there's nothing quite that simple
<rick_h_> :qa
<snap-exile> you're stuck with us. ;)
<rick_h_> bah!
<snap-exile> "#LinuxUsersRevolt   I always thought blizzard was one of the best things to work work pretty good in wine, I've said it publicly before.... Blizzard (allegedly) pushing m1crosh1t w1ndbl0ws tax on #linux   users? Where's the native #Linux  client Blizzard? Bah! Singe you +Blizzard Entertainment ! WTF is up with the mal-treatment of #linux  ??!! Revolt! Deny the w1ndbl0ws tax!! Why do you want to assail GNU / Linux users! GNU/Linuxers are some of 
<snap-exile> Stay classy.
<rick_h_> man, colors are close, I like them in some ways, and ugh in others
 * rick_h_ should have left this alone and just spent more time hacking
<rick_h_> tmux, mutt, irssi, xdefaults ... who's next?
<snap-exile> urxvt?
<rick_h_> that's xdefaults
<snap-exile> xeyes
<snap-exile> I'm sure you missed that.
<jrwren> what are you doing to your colors? screenshot plz.
<rick_h_> hah, not yet, it's fugly atm
<rick_h_> I'm tring to solarize-light theme them since I've gotten used to the vim theme that way
<rick_h_> http://uploads.mitechie.com/solarized-imcomplete.png so far, but needs a lot of <3 still
<snap-exile> That does look purdy.
<snap-exile> wtf is this: perl /usr/bin/shutter? :)
<rick_h_> shutter is the screenshot app
<snap-exile> PERL?
<rick_h_> yea
<snap-exile> ON RICK_H_'S LAPTOP?
<snap-exile> Well I never.
<rick_h_> http://shutter-project.org/
<rick_h_> http://shutter-project.org/preview/screenshots/
<snap-exile> WOw, apt-get install shutter has a lot of dependencies.
<rick_h_> all that dippy perl
<rick_h_> :P
<snap-exile> Yeah, stupid Perl.
<snap-exile> Who would ever use Perl?
 * snap-exile scrubs his resume
<snap-exile> Work network is especially saturated this morning
<snap-exile> still getting 10.4MB of archives. ;)
<jrwren> apt-get install bookie would have a lot of deps too.
<rick_h_> yea, though soon I'll get to the tarball version
<rick_h_> then I can make it a juju charm
<snap-exile> and then all hell can break loose. ;)
<rick_h_> woot!
<rick_h_> hey, one day (years from now) we'll get that federation bug closed
<snap-exile> You can't see my shameface from here
<rick_h_> hah, there just a few things before that
<snap-exile> Oh, wait, I know how to retort.
<snap-exile> "WEll, if someone wouldn't keep changing the API every weekend?!?"
<snap-exile> "I can't hardly keep up with all of these changes and blah blah crap crap"
<snap-exile> [insert rant here]
<rick_h_> psh, we're still on api v1 baby!
<rick_h_> api stability ftw, just ask derekv
<snap-exile> hey, my shutter download finished.
<rick_h_> yay, now you can start posting to the "post your desktop" forum
<jrwren> federation bug?
<rick_h_> when bookie first started someone put in a bug/issue request for bookie federation support
<snap-exile> Yeah, some freetard.
<jrwren> oh, lol.
<jrwren> i'd have closed it with WONTFIX
<rick_h_> https://github.com/mitechie/Bookie/issues/10
<jrwren> how about full sync instead of federation
<jrwren> so i can bring up a bookie node and sync everything :p
<rick_h_> well there's an export api call that could be used for sync
<jrwren> i mean runtime sync.
<jrwren> so even though I add it to bmarks.us, it just shows up on jmarks.xmtp.net
<rick_h_> well the export api call dumps json though and import only accepts the xml formats
<rick_h_> yea, pubsubhub stuff
<jrwren> i say if i wnat it, i should write it.
<rick_h_> there you go
<snap-exile> jrwren: Thanks, pal.
<jrwren> that will shut me up
<jrwren> snap-exile: i didn't know it was you.
<snap-exile> ;)
<snap-exile> It still applies, though
<jrwren> vim set clipboard=unnamedplus
<jrwren> thoughts?
<jrwren> or just use the * register.
<rick_h_> I use autocutsel and keep the diff clipboards myself
<rick_h_> "+p is aliased to ,p
<rick_h_> and ,y
<jrwren> snap-exile: do you recall Windows Server 2000 beta 3 cd image and Windows Media Player in it?
<jrwren> or mabye even Windows 2000 Workstation beta3  and windows media player?
<snap-exile> jrwren: I have NFC
<jrwren> NFC?
<snap-exile> No Effin' Clue
<jrwren> you mentioned Intermix the other day.
<snap-exile> The band
<jrwren> they actually shipped a 1min wmv untitled audio clip on the CD
<jrwren> i just threw on Phase Two, made me think of that, can you.
<snap-exile> Really? That's interesting
<snap-exile> I didn't notice anything on my copy
<jrwren> yeah, i searched everywhere to try to find someone talking about it, but google was young then, and msft was a black box.
<jrwren> really?
<jrwren> yeah, OOTB I'd install 2kb3 and it was the demo tracks for WMP
<snap-exile> I'll have to retrieve my copy, but I don't recall there being anything special about it
<snap-exile> Oh, you mean on the Windows 2000 discs
<snap-exile> Bah, I can read
<jrwren> right.
<snap-exile> No, I don't have windows 2k anything
<jrwren> beta3 specifically
<jrwren> or maybe beta2, it might have been gone by beta3
<jrwren> it was definitely gone from final release
<snap-exile> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intermix_(band)
<snap-exile> Early versions of Microsoft's Windows XP beta versions used the first minute of the song Voices from the first Intermix album as background music for the Welcome Assistant. It was however not credited and it seems it was not with permission. It was replaced in the final version of Windows XP.
<jrwren> yes, them.
<jrwren> ha!
<jrwren> i thought it was 2000
<jrwren> so it was XP beta.
<snap-exile> Might have been as well
<jrwren> i remember being VERY surprised to hear it.
<snap-exile> I can imagine
<snap-exile> I wish companies did something like that with their extra CD space
<snap-exile> the Ubuntu Showcase is quite cool in that regard.
<snap-exile> but it's not quite the same as pulling up Wheezer's video for Buddy Holly.
<jrwren> haha, yeah. that was actually very cool for 1995
<snap-exile> It's the only reason I have a Wind 95 CD.
<jrwren> lol
<rick_h_> man, yesterday really did suck.
<rick_h_> couldn't find my code I was working on yesterday, was doing it in the wrong branch lol
<snap-exile> At least your machine is running. :)
<snap-exile> Man, I hope the temps don't hit 95F like they've forecast.
<rick_h_> the whole week, no end in sight
<snap-exile> ugh
<derekv> had computers reboot this morning
<brousch> 110 heat index today
<Scott_firebeta> iFixit got a hold of the Nexus 7: http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Nexus-7-Teardown/9623
<rick_h_> yea, I can't wait for that thing to ship
<rick_h_> although, if the nexus 10 rumors are true, it might turn into a wife hand-me-down sonner than expected
<brousch> Scott_firebeta: thanks
<brousch> 10" is too big
<rick_h_> I want to see, my kinle DX is 9.7" and I like it
<Scott_firebeta> I'm still puzzled why the Nexus 7 is $200 but the Q is $300
<rick_h_> I think to do true 2-pane work will be hard on the 7" but want again, we'll see
<snap-exile> Nexus 10? Do tell.
<rick_h_> heh, yea that Q I want to be a fan of but can't get around to it
<Scott_firebeta> the Q has an amp, but the Nexus 7 has an LCD
<rick_h_> snap-exile: rumor is they were supposed to annouce a nexus10 as well for $300 but manufacturing issues delayed
<rick_h_> so it might be out sooner vs later
<rick_h_> yea, if the Q did apps I'd be closer to sold
<rick_h_> but the fact that I can't load my AMZ/netflix video library kills it
<rick_h_> or my music from other places
<rick_h_> "it's android inside, the same cpu as the galaxy nexus..."
<brousch> other places?
<rick_h_> but you can't get at the android inside to load apps/etc
<rick_h_> pandora, AMZ, etc
<brousch> That sounds lame
<rick_h_> you can only play music/videos from the Play/google ecosystem on the Q
<Scott_firebeta> it has a USB port for "hackibility" but I haven't seen any hacks yet
<snap-exile> Needs Squeezebox support. ;)
<rick_h_> squeezebox needs google music now that I've finally uploaded all my music to it
<rick_h_> but that's the thing, devices are splitting
<Scott_firebeta> you can't stream from your android device to the Q, it has to redownload it even if it's on the android device
<rick_h_> roku does amazon video, but the nexus tablet won't since there's no AMZ video app for android
<rick_h_> but roku doesn't do google video
<rick_h_> ugh!
<Scott_firebeta> pretty sad when the Xbox and PS3 has Amazon video before Android
<snap-exile> rick_h_: Apparently Logitech is "looking into it" for Google
<snap-exile> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11300051/can-mysql-reasonably-perform-queries-on-billions-of-rows
<jrwren> no
<snap-exile> jrwren: Oh come come now. MySQL could probably handle billions of records with the number 1. ;)
<snap-l> Yay!
<rick_h_> yay?
<rick_h_> oh back online?
<snap-l> Yeah
<snap-l> Ah, it's like getting back inside your house after being locked out
<Milyardo> snap-l: Jesus christ, this man id doing it wrong, very wrong
<Milyardo> *is
<Milyardo> The wrong answers is getting upvoted as well, it doesn't matter if MySQL can do it, how he's planning on doing it is still wrong
<jrwren> same 2billion data point mysql q?
<snap-l> Yes
<jrwren> so sad.
<snap-l>  WEll, there's also a big difference between "able to do it" and "able to do it before I hit ctrl-c to abort it"
<Milyardo> snap-l: More like the difference between "able to do it" and "able to do it one query at a time", add a second user that plan and that server would implode
<snap-l> http://www.buzzfeed.com/mattbuchanan/the-future-of-twitter-is-nothing-youve-seen-befor <- They hired the guy that did Windows Phone to redesign Twitter.
<snap-l> Expect an exodus
<snap-l> Sorry, Creative Director for WIndows Phone.
<Milyardo> Quote from intern with "6 years experiance of Python Web Development": "What's Dee-Jango?"
<snap-l> ho boy
<Blazeix> you misunderstood. he developed websites _for_ pythons.
<derekv> whats a good markup for blogs?
<rick_h_> markdown
<rick_h_> or rst, but that's only for python fans and isn't as universally loved
<derekv> well I love the name of markdown
<derekv> actually, now I'm not sure was I thinking you'd want something else for a blog?
<rick_h_> huh?
<derekv> exactly.
<derekv> =]
<Blazeix> rick_h_: thinking you'd want something blog for else?
<rick_h_> Blazeix: ah, for else...yea...ummm...
<rick_h_> man, need to get my irssi theme fixed. Mutt looks better now, but irssi is still painful to use
<derekv> I'm sure not actually something else a blog was thinking, you'd want I?
<derekv> word salad.
<Blazeix> i'm not sure what's going on, but i second markdown. it's good for blogs.
<rick_h_> right, and lots of parsers/etc.
<rick_h_> didn't github open source their fork of it?
<rick_h_> but that's probably in ruby *yuck* :P
<Blazeix> it generates sane output for code blocks, and you can pretty easily add a syntax highlighter script to it.
<derekv> whatever they use to parse the READMEs is all up there
<derekv> it works for .org files
<derekv> it supports several formats actually
<rick_h_> right, but their markdown support is a fork of the original markdown
<rick_h_> it's supported in things like issues/etc
<derekv> actually , that reminds me my thought that instead of starting a blog, i'd just do a wiki, where the default view is the latest new articles
<derekv> cause I like wikis
<derekv> I do.
<derekv> yessireebob
<rick_h_> die wikis die :)
<derekv> hypertext!
<snap-l> I brought my work keyboard home to check it out over my Apple keyboard
<snap-l> (mostly because I want to get rid of all things apple in this house)
<snap-l> Man, it's going to be tough
<MaskedDriver> I'm going to destroy ndbcluster... literally destroy it. I'm going to take a shotgun and blow up both database servers
<MaskedDriver> "WHERE NOT EXISTS" query takes 16.7 minutes to complete? give me a break
<MaskedDriver> split it into two and got it down to 1 min... that doesn't bode well for ndbcluster.. slow piece of $h*7
<jrwren> snap-l: what kind of apple keybaord, can I have it?
<snap-l> No
<snap-l> I think I'm going to suck it up and keep it
<snap-l> Sorry to get your hopes up. ;)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-07-04
<jrwren> alright, I'm reading up on openstack, and I think this is overkill for my needs.
<jrwren> is there something that does a bit more management than invoking kvm myself, but doesn't go huge giant management of openstack?
<jrwren> virsh i guess.
<rick_h_> jrwren: did the virtualenv wrapper thing ever get kvm support?
<rick_h_> I thought it was going to add it, blanking on the name now
<rick_h_> vagrant
<jrwren> not sure.
<jrwren> i don't need it for python so much as just alternative to ESXi
<snap-l> I didn't know Netflix supported Paypal
<snap-l> Yay
<gamerchick02> they do?
<gamerchick02> that's pretty cool
<rick_h_> I think this is officially the most retarded article I've read this month: http://goo.gl/sSMte
<rick_h_> and color schemes in irssi sucks...
<jrwren> rick_h_: yup, that is dumb. apple is not making a 7". when will people learn.
<rick_h_> I meant more "So someone said they might release something, in Oct, that's 7" or maybe 8", and it'll be cheaper...and it's Google's worst nightmare!!!!! buwhahahaha
<rick_h_> can someone /nick highlight me pls?
<snap-l> rick_h_: Figures. :)
<snap-l> That's when everyone goes AFK
<jrwren> what do you mean /nick highlight you?
<jrwren> you mean like rick_h_ ?
<jrwren> "say my name!"
<tony-smlr>  "/me"
 * tony-smlr hello world
<rick_h_> morning
<_stink_> i suspect the availability of fireworks in-state this year made it a louder night last night
<_stink_> sounded like a war zone
<rick_h_> yea, was rough
<rick_h_> took sleeping meds
<snap-l> Happy Higgs-Boson-like day.
<rick_h_> yea, ok so I'm not the only one that read it that way?
<rick_h_> "oh...the odds are in our favor that with continued work we have the great Higgs
<snap-l> "We've managed to find a particle that acts like a Higgs, within relative certainty, but we need your help
<snap-l> "This particle still needs your help to be found
<rick_h_> right, "for just $1 a day...you can help find our long lost particle. Can you afford not to give?"
<snap-l> "Send your check or money order to the adress on your screen
<snap-l> But seriously, this is pretty huge
<snap-l> I can already feel the science reconfiguring itself.
<rick_h_> stuff like this is what cracks me up "Now technically, that’s all the physicists can say: the particle is definitely there. But is it the Higgs? Well, to be fair, they can’t actually say that. But if it walks like a Higgs, looks like a Higgs, and quacks like a Higgs… yeah.Now technically, that’s all the physicists can say: the particle is definitely there. But is it the Higgs? Well, to be fair, they canâ
<snap-l> rick_h_: As a Python developer, I am shocked at your lack of faith in duck-typing the Higgs.
<rick_h_> yea, but when you duck type you call it by what it's ducking...not a specific name
<rick_h_> "This takes a boson...do you act/quack like a boson? ok you're in"
<snap-l> rick_h_: Are you sure you want JoDee at CHC? You might be wearing that pie.
<snap-l> _stink_: You're coming to CHC and doing a presentation. We have a whiteboard.
<rick_h_> what? why would I wear the pie?
<snap-l> rick_h_: Trust me, it's a touchy subject.
<rick_h_> the Higgs business? Or pie?
<snap-l> "Technically, Physicists can't proove gravity either"
<snap-l> s/proove/prove/
<jrwren> who quoted that.
<jrwren> that is a foolish statement.
<jrwren> gravity has never been disprooven.
<jrwren> Physicists can't EXPLAIN gravity
<jrwren> but its prooven.
<snap-l> jrwren: I'm paraphrasing
<snap-l> understand: I am not a physicist
<jrwren> ah.
<snap-l> but I live with one
<snap-l> and am married to one
<jrwren> physics minor & too much startalk listener here.
<rick_h_> isn't that what this Mr. Higgs thing is helping with? Explaining the invisible forces out there?
<snap-l> and if I keep up with these Higgs Boson cracks, I will be snuffed out in my sleep by one. :)
<snap-l> rick_h_: Yes, that's the idea
<jrwren> if we find gravitons, i'll be giddy like a school girl going to the mall with her friends to meet the boy she likes.
<snap-l> jrwren: Yeah, well, LIGO isn't going to find them
<snap-l> LISA would have a better shot.
<jrwren> yeah, i just meant in general.
<jrwren> then we could be the ansible.
<snap-l> We are inviting you for Marriott hotel job opportunity in Toronto Canada; you may be delighted to apply in any job categories of your choice with your C.V
<snap-l> Please be informed that our hotel will pay for your air tickets, accommodations and also help you people for the visa process.
<snap-l> We will be happy to receive your mail immediately with your C.V through this email address below =
<rick_h_> awesome
<snap-l> Yeah, this sounds completely legit
<jrwren> its sounds like indianenglish
<snap-l> Too bad Wolfger isn't online
<snap-l> could have wished him a Happy Birthday.
<rick_h_> OMG  OMG the tests pass!
<rick_h_> only took 3 days
<jrwren> congrats!
<jrwren> was it a huge refactoring from hell.
<rick_h_> now to file a bug "REWRITE ALL THIS SHIT"
<jrwren> wtf, why are you working today? stop it.
<rick_h_> I'm taking friday off so I can go up north
<jrwren> oh, tests under legacy
<rick_h_> so worky today, swap day friday
<rick_h_> yea, trying to upgrade our YUI library for 3.3 to 3.5
<rick_h_> and tests go boom, so I've got to figure out why, and this is by far the worst JS I've yet seen in LP...and that's saying A LOT
<rick_h_> so really trying not to touch the code, bug just fix the things to make tests pass
<rick_h_> ah  crap, going to have to fix it for review 2697 lines (+1239/-1234) 7 files modified
<jrwren> hrm, so write the tests for what is broken, then fix the code. that is good.
<snap-l> The dao of jrwren
<rick_h_> and they're back to failing... *sigh*
<jrwren> failing tests are a good thing, its how I know on what to work.
<rick_h_> yea, I'm with ya. and it was a good thing, pointed out that I had commented out some code to ignore that issue for a bit while I figured out the more basic issue
<rick_h_> and uncommenting it reminded me I had unresolved issues I forgot to address
<rick_h_> woot, think I've almost got my irssi theme working out
<_stink_> the problem with the Higgs being found so early by the LHC is that it would be much more awesome if no one could find it.
<_stink_> then we'd have to rethink erythang.
<_stink_> but now, we just get to measure everything better.
<_stink_> i need to read more to see what Higgs theory(ies) are allowable of this is indeed the Higgs
<_stink_> it *should* exclude some of them
<_stink_> i wonder if i can find the slides from the seminar... or how soon papers will be in Science or Physical Review Letters.
<derekv> Yea we need to find issues in the standard model
<rick_h_> lmao how did i miss this yesterday? http://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2012/07/03/Urinal-cakes-speak-against-drunk-driving/UPI-99131341339819/
<snap-l> rick_h_: The question should be: how dod you find out about it now? :)
<rick_h_> woot
<rick_h_> don't know why, I usually ignore those posts, but hard time concetrating today
<rick_h_> and saw a woot article that mentioned MI
<brousch> Eh?
<rick_h_> 16:31  rick_h_- lmao how did i miss this yesterday? http://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2012/07/03/Urinal-cakes-speak-against-drunk-driving/UPI-99131341339819
<brousch> Ah, yeah, saw those a few days ago and almost posted it here
<brousch> I think they would freak me out
<brousch> Now if they could analyze the urine for alcohol % and warn people who are over the limit, that would be awesome
<rick_h_> hah! that's an awesome idea
<rick_h_> required in ever bar
<rick_h_> "Oh crap, I can't leave yet...I'm over the limit according to the toilet"
<snap-l> I think that would be pretty cool
<brousch> "Sir, judging by the amount of alcohol in your urine, I'm gonna have to ask you to hand your keys to the guy in the next stall. He'll drive you home"
<snap-l> though I wonder how much alcohol would show up in something like that.
<snap-l> God, the hardest part of this article is getting some good shots of the Squeezebox
<snap-l> Anyone have a photo booth I could borrow?
<rick_h_> take it outside, put it on a table with a big postboard behind it, done :)
<rick_h_> or honestly, hit up your contact back at Logitech for some pro photos
<snap-l> They have some, but I want to show some "in action" photos
<snap-l> but yeah, I'm going to beg off on the cover and larger shot photos
<snap-l> The photos I took with my Canon are all unusable.
<rick_h_> derekv: you and your bro coming out to CHC?
<rick_h_> pie supplied, so come on down!
<snap-l> My phone's camera does a hell of a better job.
<derekv> rick_h_: I didn't even connect with the fact its wedsday
<rick_h_> start connecting!
<derekv> atm i'm hiding inside seeing if I can get ipv6 to work on my firewall
<derekv> in a minute i'm going out to get food
<derekv> i need a propane tank
<derekv> also
<rick_h_> careful, I hear it's hot out there
<derekv> yea i opened the door
 * rick_h_ is basement hiding and working
<derekv> my firewall is a pentium2 generation slot1 433 celeron that I built in probably 99...
<derekv> its pretty dependable
<derekv> =]
<snap-l> derekv: Far be it from me to tell you what to do with a P2, but you might want to check out the newer firewalls. ;)
<snap-l> They have a lot more processing power, and sip power more gently than a P2
<snap-l> and they can handle gigabit ethernet.
<derekv> snap-l: there's an atom based  1u i might be able to get my hands on so I'm holding out for that
<snap-l> ++
<derekv> snap-l: the machine is overpowered for what it does
<derekv> already
<rick_h_> atom based 1U? run ubuntu on it!
<derekv> snap-l: I have I think 9 virtual machines running on it at it sits idle
<derekv> my only issue with the atom based servers is that you can't put ecc in them
<derekv> thats one thing AMD still does right that really sucks about intel, the way they seperate out the xeon chips from the other ones
<derekv> all amd chips support ecc
<derekv> because they don't make two designs.
<derekv> if i built a new firewall or other low power server now i'd look at low wattage amd chips
<derekv> the p2 celeron isn't bad but its not as good as an atom, it think its in the neighborhood of 30w
<derekv> atom is 10ish, desktop procs usually 90 or 120
<derekv> we're talking about pennies a month
<jrwren> derekv: linux ipv6?
<derekv> jrwren: bsd
<derekv> kame
<jrwren> ah.
<jrwren> kame is ipsec I thought.
<jrwren> is it ipv6 too?
<jrwren> i'm having terrible luck getting my ipv6 to work.
<jrwren> comcast gives me 2 /64s via radv
<derekv> radv?
<jrwren> but my linux isn't responding to ipv6 neighbor solicitations, so I've not path to my router.
<derekv> i'm trying to use dhcp6
<jrwren> router advertisement.
<derekv> i get nothing via that
<derekv> but maybe i'm not using it correctly
<derekv> this is all new to me
<jrwren> me too
<jrwren> but i've learned a lot
<derekv> dhcp6 doesn't just work out of the box I guess, you have to do  a .conf maybe
<jrwren> works for me ootb
<jrwren>  sudo tcpdump -n -vv -i eth4 ip6
<jrwren> will show you all the ipv6 traffic. you can see if you are getting neighbor solicitations and router advertisements.
<jrwren> replace eth4 with your network interface of course :)
<derekv> i'm only getting link local addresses so far
<derekv> dhcp6c.conf is greek
<jrwren> no router advertisements eh?
<jrwren> well, at least you are getting neighbor solicitations which are link local
<derekv> idk
<jrwren> mine just worked on ubu
<jrwren> didn't have to config naything
<jrwren> but that is dhclient and dhclient.conf, i'm not sure about dhcp6d
<derekv> linux dhclient has dhcpv6 support?
<brousch> What is this cisco thing? I am not locked out of my router
<derekv> I found this cryptic-to-me statement about comcast "we use RAs + stateful DHCPv6.  IPv6 auto-configuration is not supported."
<derekv> its from the guy in charge of comcast ipv6
<brousch> Hm, maybe mine's too old. I have E2000, but only E2700, E3500, and E4500 are affected
<rick_h_> time to up my gittip amounts to the new levels
<rick_h_> ok, liking this idea more now. I've got $4/wk of tips going out
<brousch> Hm, I liked the tiny amounts
<brousch> Now $0.25 is the smallest?
<rick_h_> yea
<brousch> My Dutch wallet is aching now
<rick_h_> heh, I figured $3-4 a week works out to about $15/mo and I've been wanting to do $20/mo to various things.
<rick_h_> if I run like this, swap out people once in a while, I'll be doing my goal.
<rick_h_> http://blog.gittip.com/post/26505682007/is-personal-funding-viable
<derekv> betchya I lose power in a moment
<rick_h_> down and back
<rick_h_> CHC is ready to go and the pie has arrived
<rick_h_> and it's two for the price of one day
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-07-05
<rick_h_> jrwren: https://github.com/mitechie/Bookie/issues/163#issuecomment-6769803
<jrwren> whoa, wtf???
<jrwren> how the heck is tornado failing on a url? that is messed
<brousch> heh, nice example
<rick_h_> jrwren: yea, so will see what happens, but I posted a sample that shows it failing.
<derekv> https://www.google.com/search?q=vim+cheat+sheet+mugs
<derekv> https://www.google.com/search?q=vim+cheat+sheet+mugs
<derekv> dude popped up on #ipv6 knew exactly what I needed to do
<derekv> I just needed to set the default route, which I figured, but I had no idea how to find out what to set it to
<derekv> some sort of a flaw where you can't be a gateway and also listen to the part of the broadcast that says what your default route should be
<derekv> and linux has a workaround built in
<Blazeix> just flashed jellybean (android 4.1) to my nexus.
<Blazeix> there are some pretty slick ui changes. i'm loving the notification center
<Blazeix> and app loading / unloading is much more iOSy
<rick_h_> Blazeix: oooh, shiny. Will have to check that out
<rick_h_> and morning...ugh long night
<shakes808> morning
<rick_h_> morning shakes808
<shakes808> How was everyone's 4th?
<rick_h_> meh, I worked and swapped the day with Friday, so check back with me tomorrow :)
<shakes808> lol
<shakes808> ;) will do
<shakes808> How is the life of LP?
<rick_h_> heh, party on
<rick_h_> oh man...time to go out back and cry http://i.imgur.com/Wx91Z.jpg
<shakes808> lol
<shakes808> Did you take that?
<shakes808> I will have to check that out. I am going to BN this Saturday ... lol
<rick_h_> no, passed around twitter which means it was probably staged
<rick_h_> but I've been into a bookstore enough to know how close to the truth that is
<shakes808> gotcha. But still is sad
<brousch> How inefficient does an ORM like SQLAlchemy or Django ORM get when I have a big query with a lot of joins?
<rick_h_> brousch: so it depends on how well your models are defined
<rick_h_> the inefficient stuff is 90% dealing with gettings rows back and turning them into objects
<rick_h_> so it depends on the size of the objects, lazy loading, etc
<snap-exile> GOod morning
<snap-exile> No power at home since CHC
<rick_h_> ugh
<snap-exile> and no sleep either.
<rick_h_> rough night I take it
<rick_h_> yea, fireworks here quieted down around 2am and finally got to sleep after that
<rick_h_> but no power sucks
<snap-exile> Yeah, between, the fireworks, the heat, and the storms that set JoDee's spastic weather radio off, I'm a right mess.
<rick_h_> sick day!
<snap-exile> Nah, I have things due next week
<snap-exile> and no power at home, so what's the point? :)
<snap-exile> But I do have some CDs that should take the edge off
<snap-exile> This has not been a good tech week
<brousch> My database is pretty normalized
<snap-exile> Well at least one of you is. ;)
<brousch> pretty or normal?
<snap-exile> normal
<brousch> :P
<snap-exile> jrwren: If that Vanity Fair article you posted on Twitter isn't 100%, at least it makes for good fiction
<jrwren> indeed.
<jrwren> its not as bad as I thought it would be.
<snap-exile> Vanity Fair does have some good articles
<snap-exile> I think JoDee picked up a few issues here and there
<snap-exile> unfortunately they're sandwiched between Cosmo-esque advertising.
<jrwren> i'm not a fan of vanity fair in general.
<jrwren> really don't like their photo styling.
<jrwren> "zomg, look we made ugly hollywood people beautiful"
<jrwren> its a magazine with no character.
<rick_h_> ugh grep -P "\([\"']\w+\[[^'\"]*\]" lib/lp/**/*.(pt|js)
<rick_h_> yay http://refiddle.com/ though
<jrwren> why -P on that?
<jrwren> just for \w support?
<jrwren> man, someone needs to extend ERE and add \w \d \s \b and friends and call it EERE
<rick_h_> because I always fail on grep and regex so just default to -P
<snap-exile> https://twitter.com/#!/DTE_Energy
<snap-exile> Bah
<rick_h_> you don't say? :)
<jrwren> pcre is multiple orders of magnatude slower in the worst case compared to posix or ERE
<rick_h_> thankfully this is a one time hit so good enough
<rick_h_> more the ugh that I'm searching the codebase for missing quotes to go through and fix each occurance
<rick_h_> ouch, that map is crazy snap-exile
<snap-exile> Yeah, it's nuts
<snap-exile> worse, we're getting a brown-out like we did earlier this week
<snap-exile> so it's not a complete outage, just outage-enough.
<rick_h_> looks like we just missed an outage south of us
<rick_h_> that'd have been interesting
<snap-exile> Yeah, no kidding
<Blazeix> my workplace has no power, so everyone is working from home.
<Blazeix> i assume. we don't have operational email or IM...
<rick_h_> yea, I could probably get 8hrs done between laptop battery, mifi, usb battery, etc.
<rick_h_> but the hosue would be a mess, fix tank would get too hot and potentially start killing off, etc
<snap-exile> Not to mention Jordan
<snap-exile> how would she keep cool?
<rick_h_> Jordyn but yea, keep feeding her ice cubes
<rick_h_> poor black dogs in the heat are no good
<rick_h_> actually just lock her in the basement and should be ok
<snap-exile> Great, more storms a-comin'
<rick_h_> yea, Sat is supposed to be nasty. This weekend 'get a way' is turning out to be a 'why bother'
<snap-exile> fuckin' hwll
<rick_h_> Friday, 102
<rick_h_> Sat: thunderstorms
<rick_h_> Sun: drive home
<rick_h_> and we're tent-ing it on this trip since hte in-laws have the trailer
<rick_h_> with a 2yr old :/ can you tell I don't really want to go at this point
<snap-exile> Lovely.
<snap-exile> Tell Erica to bring some work home with her so you can't go
<snap-exile> "Sorry, we have pink-eye"
<rick_h_> thankfully up there it's a little bit cooler http://www.weather.com/weather/5-day/Lincoln+MI+USMI0490:1:US
<rick_h_> but still, 89 in a tent isn't going to be pleasant, nor is "Potential for severe thunderstorms" on Sat
<rick_h_> now sunday I can get on board with!
<rick_h_> jcastro: I keep watching that video, you're killing my productivity! :)
<jcastro> it's awesome
<jrwren> video?
<snap-exile> What's funny are all of the pissed off people (fireworks video)
<rick_h_> https://plus.google.com/116015965439782966698/posts/DpVMjaJertC
<jrwren> haha, that is funny
<rick_h_> snap-exile: yea, well if I dragged the kid out past bedtime to go see the big fireworks show...I'd be a bit pissed too
<jcastro> it would suck if you planned for the whole show, but really, how often does that happen
<jcastro> it's enough to make it worthwhile
<rick_h_> yea, "see you all next year folks where the person that did this will be sacked!"
<snap-exile> “LinkedIn makes $1.30 for every hour someone uses the site. Facebook makes only 6.2 cents” bit.ly/NaJhn3 <- I don't think there's a soul that has ever used Linkedin for over 10 minutes
<PainBank> there are... damn recruiters!
<rick_h_> riight, and let's just do the math on .062 * infinite and 1.30 * 10
<brousch> I added a couple of screen recordings to my most famous blog post ever. http://clusterbleep.net/blog/2012/05/09/ubuntu-12-04-splash-screen-lockup-with-livecd/
<rick_h_> bwuhahahahaha http://goo.gl/E8lyN
<rick_h_> I'm a bitter hater I know
<Blazeix> "Barring anymore storm damage, we expect to have most customers back by late Saturday."
<rick_h_> wow
<rick_h_> that storm must have been a bit worse than I thought
<snap-exile> (*sigh*)
<rick_h_> snap-exile: well, we're heading out tomorrow if you want to crash
<snap-exile> Nah, that's OK
<snap-exile> Thank you for the offer.
<snap-exile> What I love is they say "Look at our app for updates"
<snap-exile> but their site hasn't been updated since 7am
<rick_h_> they said app, not website :P
<Blazeix> snap-exile: http://www.dteenergy.com/residentialCustomers/problemsSafety/outageCenter/index.html
<Blazeix> updated 11:30am
<snap-exile> Blazeix: But the map hasn't been updated.
<snap-exile> Blazeix: The app is essentially the map in an Android wrapper
<snap-exile> they really went the extra mile to make it unusable, too.
<snap-exile> though it does have a little more information
<snap-exile> the times on the site say 18:00, but the app says 6:23pm was when the power went out.
<snap-exile> and the last update was 6:25am instead of 6:50am
<snap-exile> bunch of rubbish
<snap-exile> https://github.com/richardfontana/GPL.next
<snap-exile> I present a fork of GPLv3
<jrwren> you can fork gpl, its (C)
<rick_h_> love that, all the verbage and not one case/reason for it to exist. Just a bunch of crap to say "We're allowed to do this"
<snap-exile> Welcome to the internet, where something can exist just to say it can.
<rick_h_> more rain yay. Gotta love it, go from desert to swamp in two days
<jrwren> plants are gonna love it.
<jrwren> my CSA is gonna rock
<jrwren> anyone want to triage: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ifupdown/+bug/1021398
<snap-exile> Apparently power is back on at home
<rick_h_> awesome
<snap-exile> Yeah, hoping it stays that way.
<snap-l> Freedooom!
<rick_h_> hah
<widox> rick_h_: how was the pie last night?
<rick_h_> I thought it was pretty good, very 4th of july :P
<rick_h_> widox: and brought out the MS mice...but forgot you weren't going to be there
<widox> :)
<widox> instead of hacking, I was standing at the Tigers game during the huge storm and a 2hr delay... with my in-laws! :(
<rick_h_> doh
<widox> it was painful in so many ways
<snap-l> Yeah, that hail was pretty brutal
 * snap-l hopes widox meant the hail.
<widox> yeah, yeah, the hail! ;)
<rick_h_> ugh, going to have to go to best buy...
<rick_h_> I hate that place
<snap-l> What's over there that you need?
<snap-l> You could go to Microcenter. ;)
<rick_h_> power inverter, forgot to order one from AMZ
<rick_h_> true, but that's farther away
<snap-l> rick_h_: Well, you could start by queueing in front of your house now for the checkout.
 * snap-l hates Microcenter for the long wait to check out
<rick_h_> and get ready to sign for my new warranty
<snap-l> ?
<snap-l> More like "What's your address? Is this your current address? "
<snap-l> At least they shave off two questions from Radio Shack's song and dance routine
<snap-l> "I'd like to ask you about your cellphone provider"
<rick_h_> heh, "you don't need my address...or phone number...yes I know I can just hold onto my receipt."
<snap-l> and "Would you like to see some batteries"
<snap-l> One time (long ago) I told the guy that I was happy with my satellite phone
<snap-l> fucker started asking me about it
<snap-l> Took me 5 minutes to check out for a dual-point dual-throw switch
<snap-l> I was livid
<snap-l> If you ever want to see my sarcastic side, upsell to me and continue to do so even when I've made it abundantly clear I'm not interested.
<jcastro> snap-l: that def leppard thing is unbelievable
<jcastro> http://www.noisecreep.com/2012/06/04/def-leppard-pour-some-sugar-on-me-2012/ has the new version
<PainBank> snap-l: seen this yet?  http://thecommandline.net/2012/06/25/podcast_production/
<snap-l> jcastro: Ah, thanks. I was wondering if they had samples of it
<snap-l> Actually, it's pretty damn faithful to the originals
<snap-l> They sound a little down-tuned.
<snap-l> kind of like what happened with Dio's later recordings
<snap-l> Huge props to them, though. These sound great.
<snap-l> PainBank: No, I hadn't. INteresting that he's using Audacity.
<snap-l> PainBank: Did you see that I have my scripts up on github?
<PainBank> seems he is using Ardour as well
<PainBank>  I think I did.  Been a bit since I looked though.
<PainBank> his scripts are out there as well.
<snap-l> https://github.com/craigmaloney/create_json
<snap-l> https://github.com/craigmaloney/shownotes
<snap-l> ACtually, I also have a makefile that I use that I should upload
<snap-l> I've been using it to create Club Metal shows from top to bottom
<PainBank> nice
<PainBank> I am liking what I see in Ardour... http://en.flossmanuals.net/ardour/ch025_routing-between-jack-applications/
<snap-l> Ardour is definitely the more professional of the tools
<snap-l> Ardour is what you use when you want to multi-track outside sources
<snap-l> I used it for recording from my Roland D1110
<snap-l> Bah, D110
<snap-l> It was awesome for getting things synced up
<snap-l> Really opened my eyes to the headaches of pro recording
<PainBank> very nice set of scripts.
<PainBank> snap-l: I heard ya there, but it is very cool too.
<PainBank> pro-recording can be a pain in the ass... especially since a lot of it is 'I want the most awesome quality of audio ever!'
<PainBank> makes you feel like if you aren't the best, then you have failed and there for can suck ass if you think you are going to get any more work...
<PainBank> LOTS of pressure there.
<snap-l> Well, and getting everything to flow together, realizing what you thought was on tape wasn't.
<snap-l> etc.
<snap-l> jcastro: I bought those two songs on Amazon.
<PainBank> but if you are a Mac user, would you replace Garageband with Ardour?  Just curious as I have never used either product.
<snap-l> I hope they put together a full album, because I think this is awesome.
<snap-l> PainBank: YOu'd use Protools or something similar
<snap-l> Garage Band is more akin to LMMS
<brousch> I <3 garageband. Even I can make some music with it
<snap-l> only Apple could make a keyboard with a USB hub that can't accept a flash drive because it's underpowered
<brousch> heh, wtf is it for then?
<rick_h_> snap-l: hey, what did the wife say about the kindle?
<brousch> Is this a joke or a real question?
<rick_h_> brousch: real question from CHC, sorry, guess I should PM that
<brousch> I was waiting for a punchline :(
<rick_h_> snap-l: does your wife think she wants the kindle? I meant to leave it with you at CHC but you left early and I didn't think of it.
<rick_h_> that's about the summary of it
<brousch> Q:"What'd the wife say about the Kindle"? A: "It don't work for shit to start a fire!"
<gamerchick02> hey. anyone in here getting hit with the sandy/ivy bridge kernel bug?
<rick_h_> gamerchick02: which is this?
<gamerchick02> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/993187
<rick_h_> because I have had some system lockups on my new ivy bridge machine, but not figured out if it's a bug/what
<gamerchick02> i've got random complete freeze which is only fixed by hitting the reset button on the front of the case.
<rick_h_> gamerchick02: yep, this looks just like what I've had
<gamerchick02> sometimes it's from chrome, sometimes gwibber updating, etc
<rick_h_> yea, I've been suspecting chrome myself
<rick_h_> chrome or something network related
<gamerchick02> it's labeled "won't fix" b/c it's like 3 bugs all together
<gamerchick02> but it's not chrome.
<gamerchick02> it's the kernel
<rick_h_> right, wow long
<rick_h_> but good to know others are seeing it
<gamerchick02> yes
<gamerchick02> if i disappear it's because my system froze
<rick_h_> hmm, I'll have to dig more and send an email when I get back
<gamerchick02> i'm running 3.20-26-generic kernel
<gamerchick02> i was going to try one of the others proposed in that massive bug thread
<rick_h_> yea, that's the default latest I'm running as well
<gamerchick02> but now i'm not so sure. it will muck up my updating, i do suppose
<gamerchick02> i'm going to set up IRC on my AIR so i'm connected still. how long are you going to be in the room, rick_h_?
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-07-06
<rick_h_> gamerchick02: I'll be here, I'm connected form my server
<rick_h_> but I'll be out tomorrow
<gamerchick02_> I am here! on the air.
<gamerchick02_> xchat azure FTW
<gamerchick02_> hah, it's funny seeing both my names in IRC chat.
<gamerchick02> rick_h_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/993187/comments/146
<gamerchick02> so much "me too" BS in this thread, it makes my head hurt. i read it the other day too
<rick_h_> yea, it's a really bad bug report
<rick_h_> Blazeix: https://devcenter.heroku.com/changelog-items/86
<gamerchick02> well, it's turned into a forum post thing
<gamerchick02> i'm surprised this didn't pop up when everything was going through testing
<snap-l> gamerchick02: I'm sure it did, and folks thought "it'll get fixed in post"
<snap-l> and then it never did.
<snap-l> or Intel decided to go cheap again
<snap-l> (and try offshoring their drivers again)
<gamerchick02> lordy
<gamerchick02> so i was WRONG to get a shiny new i-series processor. :(
<gamerchick02> oh, and that's what the lockup issue is on the intel macs too. since apple has gone to intel i-series, they're having this issue crop up.
<gamerchick02> fixed in post? what does that mean?
<snap-l> It's an expression in radio / TV
<gamerchick02> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/993187/comments/117 comment #117 is supposed to be a workaround. i'd rather not use it
<snap-l> means someome will edit it before it's released (post-production)
<gamerchick02> oh. thanks.
<gamerchick02> other than this issue, no problems with the new release. ahem.
<snap-l> Also can be used sarcastically to mean that "someone will fix it later", which ends up meaning nobody fixes it.
<rick_h_> gamerchick02: well, to be fair, my experience with this is really erratic
<rick_h_> I've not had it happen at all today
<rick_h_> but the other day I had it happen 5 times in 10 boots
<rick_h_> and the syslog is empty of details
<rick_h_> I need to check kernel log/etc as well but haven't yet
<rick_h_> and there's been a few kernel updates since 12.04 came out, so curious if it's been introduced
<gamerchick02> exactly!
<rick_h_> and a bug report like this doesn't help anyone that can make a difference
<gamerchick02> i've had it happen 3 times in a day (day being after work, after 5 pm to usually 9 or 10 pm)
<gamerchick02> 5 times in a "day"
<gamerchick02> or even NO times in a day
<snap-l> http://heroesagainstdarkness.blogspot.com/p/game-rules-download.html
<gamerchick02> i had the computer from suspend this morning and it worked fine
<rick_h_> and I've had it mostly right after boot when I've been starting up all my network stuff
<rick_h_> which made me think it might be network related or chrome related
<snap-l> Or may be ahci related
<gamerchick02> i checked something this morning (weather, i think) no problems, then came back from work, came back from suspend, had a crash. rebooted, was doing some stuff in chrome, had another crash.
<rick_h_> video is possible though, I've had issues where when my displays go to sleep, they don't come back
<gamerchick02> that's a problem as well
<rick_h_> so there's some stuff going on, always fun when you get the first gen of new hardware
<gamerchick02> are you using the integrated video, rick_h_?
<snap-l> (acpi, rather)
<rick_h_> yea, intel integrated on the laptop is it
<gamerchick02> i know i am. and if the purchase of a video card will fix it, i will go to microcenter next weekend (funnily enough, when the boy is coming to visit again) and install a shiny nVidia card.
<snap-l> The boy?
<gamerchick02> Brian
<rick_h_> gamerchick02: this is on a desktop?
<snap-l> ATI / AMD should work as well
<gamerchick02> desktop
<rick_h_> ah ok
<gamerchick02> you're an AMD fan, aren't you, snap-l. so is he. :)
<snap-l> WEll, I've had god luck with them recently
<rick_h_> amd should shut its doors :P
<snap-l> I'm a fan of what works, and what's more open
<gamerchick02> i've had decent luck with nVidia.
<rick_h_> they've not been relevent in mobile for what? 5 or 6 years?
<gamerchick02> please, no holy wars in the chat room.
<snap-l> rick_h_: and Intel has produced a high-quality video card for how many years running?
<snap-l> Let me do some back of the envelope math here, and... NEVER!
<rick_h_> bah, I've had good luck and keep on buying all intel all the time
<rick_h_> because linux + nvidia/ati has been a world of awesomesauce...except not :P
<gamerchick02> i'm already in a mixed relationship. he like Fedora, i like Ubuntu. he has an iPhone, i have an Android.
<gamerchick02> s/like/likes, dangit
<rick_h_> sounds like he's got some splainin to do :P
<snap-l> rick_h_: I'd ask how anti-aliased screens are, but you wouldn't know that with an Intel card. ;)
<gamerchick02> rick_h_ he's a fan of what works. actually, so am i.
<rick_h_> :)
<gamerchick02> he started out on Red Hat. i started on Ubuntu.
<gamerchick02> *le shrug*
<gamerchick02> some people are confirming that kernel 3.4 fixes the Ivy Bridge chips. do we know an ETA for when it will be in the updates?
<gamerchick02> even proposed would work.
<snap-l> gamerchick02: Likely not in an LTS
<snap-l> It'll probably drop in 12.10
<gamerchick02> oi
<gamerchick02> Intel i5 3570K 3.40 GHz, 6MB cache
<gamerchick02> that is my CPU
<gamerchick02> MSI Z77MA-G45
<gamerchick02> that is my motherboard.
<rick_h_> yea, Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3360M CPU @ 2.80GHz here
<gamerchick02> i tricked out the CPU. highest you can go without going i7
<gamerchick02> at first i thought it was a heat issue because i turned my fans down to reduce noise
<gamerchick02> so i turned the fans back up and that did... nothing.
<gamerchick02> http://amysramblings.wordpress.com/2012/07/01/new-desktop/ if you want to read about the whole thing, there it is.
<gamerchick02> i think i need to eat my words regarding: A. Apple, and B. not having issues with this desktop.
<gamerchick02> though it's running fine right now
<gamerchick02> snap-l, do you think it will hit backports or proposed?
<snap-l> Not sure
<rick_h_> well, what might happen is it hitting a PPA to use for a bit
<snap-l> If there's major problems with the 3.3 series that 3.4 fixes, it might happen
<rick_h_> or jump on the 12.10 beta early :)
<gamerchick02> rick_h_: i found this too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/999910
<gamerchick02> rick_h_ i'm not sure about running the beta
<rick_h_> gamerchick02: hmm, so that seems to imply that 3.2.0-27.42 is stable so that might come down the pipe
<gamerchick02> yeah
<gamerchick02> i think it's in proposed
<gamerchick02> i can enable that and do the upgrade,then turn it off, right?
<rick_h_> gamerchick02: will so honestly, I'd try to hold out a little bit and see if it gixes itself
<gamerchick02> ok
<gamerchick02> i will
<gamerchick02> i've always got the air
<rick_h_> it's a pita I know, trust me. but it seems to be centered aroud graphic heavy stuff, flash
<rick_h_> according to these bugs you're linking
<gamerchick02> ah ha.
<gamerchick02> flash
<gamerchick02> die flash die
<rick_h_> well, I'm sure that sends the cpu/video into a tizzy
<gamerchick02> yes
<gamerchick02> well, all seems stable right now
<gamerchick02> i'm going to suspend and pop some popcorn and watch TV
<gamerchick02> it's 9 pm, and i'm tired
<gamerchick02> i'll be on tomorrow after i drive up to Saginaw and after dinner. probably after 8 pm or so. see everyone then! night.
<shakes808> morning
<brousch> yessir
<snap-l> GOod morning
<brousch> So far
<jrwren> good morning ubuntu!
<snap-l> Greetings, Macintosh
<snap-l> ;)
<brousch> Howdy
<PainBank> ola
<jrwren> you can call me macintosh on desktop all you want.
<jrwren> but my ubuntu server is where my heart is.
<brousch> Who cares about your heart. What's in your pocket?
<jrwren> iphone
<jrwren> and soon, raspberrypi
<snap-l> The raspberrypi looks interesting
<jrwren> i have mine, then I found I don't have any usb micro cables, so I ordered a couple and a couple SD cards :)
<snap-l> show and tell at CHC / MUG? :)
<jrwren> no.
<jrwren> but maybe michipug
<snap-l> bah
<jrwren> or a fanzoo code night.
<snap-l> But Raspberry Pi would be awesome for MUG
<snap-l> Youshould come out. :)
<snap-l> We'll buy you dinner
<jrwren> i really hate driving in oakland county. after a 2hr drive to lake orion last saturday, i've decided to avoid oakland county as much as possible for the next year.
<snap-l> What did we do now?
<jrwren> just traffic.
<jrwren> Washtenaw is so traffic free we might as well be west texas.
<snap-l> Says the person who lives near a stadium that becomes a large city during games.
<jrwren> 6 days a year for very few hrs of the day.
<jrwren> the traffic is less than what oakland county gets every day of the week year around.
<snap-l> jrwren: You need to balance out your carbon footprint
<snap-l> come to MUG
<jrwren> maybe next year.
<jrwren> hit me up in 2014
<snap-l> pffft
<brousch> We have about half a dozen people with raspberrypies in GRLUG
<snap-l> I hope Chrysler builds a headquarters in your front yard.
<brousch> You really don't have any at MUG?
<snap-l> brousch: I'm not aware of anyone
<snap-l> I didn't pick one up
<brousch> I didn't either. Not until I have a project to use it on
<PainBank> I want one!  soon...
<PainBank> anyone seen this: http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Canonical-joins-GENIVI-creates-Ubuntu-IVI-Remix-1242314.html
<jrwren> i can't wait to play with it :)
<PainBank> I want my, I want my, I want my Ubuntu in my car....
<jrwren> that is OLD :)
<PainBank> sure. just found out about it a couple weeks ago... anyone have new info on it?
<jrwren> interesting to see "ubuntu" replacing meego
<PainBank> big C insider info?  :D
<PainBank> hehe, right.
<PainBank> well, meego adoption was weak...
<jrwren> nope, but they are only using ubuntu core.
<jrwren> probably their own UI stack on top
<jrwren> hehe, or maybe boot to gecko
<PainBank> I would expect so for the demo at least.
<PainBank> now that would be interesting, but I doubt it.
<snap-l> WEll that was fun
<snap-l> machine panicked
<brousch> It saw the thermometer and freaked out
<snap-l> Nah, Chrome managed to die
<snap-l> HAve never seen an app panick the CPU before
<snap-l> hope it's not hardware issues.
<brousch> You get one of those fancy new ivy bridge machines like rick_h_ and gamerchick?
<snap-l> no
<brousch> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Apple-Mac-Mini-Desktop-MB138LL-A-August-2007-snow-leopard-/271010627535?pt=Apple_Desktops&hash=item3f197dffcf#ht_500wt_1217
<brousch> bah, sorry
<jrwren> don't do it.
<jrwren> that is garbage.
<brousch> not for me
<brousch> but why is it garbage?
<brousch> my friend is looking for a cheap, small computer like that to run one program
<brousch> supports osx or windows
<snap-l> Next person that sends me something as a .doc file is getting it proofread and critiqued and sent back to them
<snap-l> if you want me to edit it, send it as a .doc. If you want me to read it, send it as a .pdf
<snap-l> brousch: You like testing my patience, don't you?
<snap-l> brousch: http://images4.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20110113014537/uncyclopedia/images/a/a9/You're_Doing_It_Wrong.jpg
<snap-l> brousch: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20cYO9lw86g
<jrwren> a 2007 mac mini? for $265? You'd be better off buying a brand new $199 computer
<jrwren> i'm very anti-macmini. IMO they are not good. old ones are worse of course, but even a brand new one, I would not want.
<brousch> jrwren: It has to be a tiny computer.
<brousch> snap-l: :D
<brousch> I haven't been able to find a new tiny computer for much less than $400, so $265 for a mac mini seems like a good deal
<jrwren> raspberry pi? :)
<jrwren> installed zentyal... like the idea, hate the ads in the default package. I'm surprised debian packaged it.
<brousch> Tiny computer with windows or osx
<jrwren> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856119056&cm_sp=Cat_Barebone_%26%2347%3b_Mini_Computers-_-Best_Sellers-_-56-119-056
<jrwren> add a DIMM and SSD and you are set.
<brousch> barebones ($155) + SSD ($50) + RAM ($15) + Windows ($100) = $320 without keyboard and mouse
<brousch> And shipping
<brousch> But what is better? Foxcon netbook guts in a tiny case, or a used mac mini?
<jrwren> wait for windows8 and its only $50 :)
<jrwren> i'm just mentioning how much i hated my mac mini
<jrwren> you are free to make your own decisions.
<jrwren> macmini comes with no KB or Mouse, so you have to buy those, adn PC ones will work, but the experience is terrible. so you pay the apple tax on KB and Mouse
<jrwren> now you are at +100 for KB&Mouse from apple.
<brousch> What did you hate about it?
<brousch> This computer will basically be setup once and will sit there for years without updates, not on a network
<brousch> It will be for a proprietary eye exam software
<jrwren> might be ok for that.
<jrwren> be sure to get apple KB, PC KB on OSX is a nightmare.
<brousch> Requirements: win95 or better, Mac OS9 or better
<jrwren> O_O
<jrwren> i'm done.
<brousch> I told him to get an old laptop, but he wants a tiny box
<jrwren> AFAIAC This is vintage boutique hobbyist category of toys.
<brousch> All it really does is put up pictures so the patient can read the letters
<brousch> But it needs a cool remote!
<brousch> The remote is a mini bluetooth keyboard. They are selling it for $65. I found it at many places for < $20
<brousch> http://www.sharpva.com/order.html
<brousch> Ah well, I've given him the options
<brousch> It is a tiny thing he is using to distract himself from the important purchases
<brousch> In other news, ooooooh http://www.reghardware.com/2012/07/06/dell_seeks_linux_fans_to_test_ubuntu_ultrabook/
 * snap-l signed up
<jrwren> KVM and libvirt are teh awesome
<snap-l> God, I fail sqlalchemy
<snap-l> hooking up to multiple external databases + local sqlite3 = no tables created for sqlite3
<snap-l> figured out the order of things, I think.
<brousch> jrwren: http://www.django-ahoy.com/
<brousch> Wow, that's a lot of modules
<jrwren> cool
<brousch> My son has asked that I add Trolololo to his music playlist
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-07-07
<jrwren> kvm and libvirt are ubuntu's best kept secrets.
<brousch> jrwren: libvirt was just on FLOSS Weekly
<brousch> Hardly a secret
<jrwren> but i rarely hear about people using it.
<jrwren> and its been around for years
<jrwren> and its soooooo nice.
<jrwren> it makes vmware look like crap.
<brousch> Really?
<brousch> I haven't tried it
<brousch> I've been using virtualbox
<jrwren> i hate oracle. virtualbox is evil
<snap-l> How does Windows work in kvm? IT seems to work OK in Vrtualbox
<snap-l> and it's performant enough to play recent games on slow hardware.
<snap-l> kind of bummed that Thunderbird is getting deprived of focus
<jrwren> i don't know. i'm just using linux.
<jrwren> i've heard of some people having problems with virtio drivers
<jrwren> snap-l: XP or 7?
<snap-l> XP
<snap-l> Nobody runs Windows 7. ;)
<jrwren> ha.
<jrwren> how much ram should I give it?
<jrwren> i'm gonna do 7
<jrwren> i won't do XP
<snap-l> I have NFC
<snap-l> Not being coy, I mean I seriously don't know.
<jrwren> what is NFC?
<jrwren> i mean, other than 1/2 the NFL
<jrwren> oh, no fucking clue.
<jrwren> kk
<jrwren> i'm slow
<brousch> How much ram for Win7? 2-4GB
<jrwren> i don't think you are gonna play games with kvm, since kvm's console is either serial or VNC.
<jrwren> so you are stuck with all the shitty things like vbox for that.
<jrwren> but for virtual servers, libvirt+kvm is better IMO
<snap-l> jrwren: Oh no doubt
<jcastro> snap-l: your tweet is cryptic
<snap-l> jcastro: I expanded on it on G+ and your blog
<derekv> apperently the water carbonator market has been hugely taken over by Sodastream(TM)
<snap-l> Yeah, that would make sense.
<derekv> (R) rather
<derekv> well maybe its better
<derekv> i just want to make mineral water
<derekv> http://blog.khymos.org/2012/01/04/mineral-waters-a-la-carte/
<derekv> not some shitty cola
<snap-l> Yeah, JoDee (my wife) wanted to get one to just make carbonated water.
<derekv> there's so few other options i'm seeing on amazon I feel safer getting one anyways
<derekv> the other ones i see use those mini co2 carts
<derekv> whereas sodastream uses a big one and it costs $60
<derekv> so its the bulk of the cost of the device
<derekv> those mini ones have lots of uses
<derekv> eg you can carry them instead of a bike bump
<derekv> ipv6 working
<derekv> food for thought, if we had 300b addressing it'd be a little more that 4 addresses for each cubic mm in the observable universe.
<derekv> time for me to start a blog-wiki
<derekv> I think i'm going to do something git-backed
<derekv> which is great until you want to allow comments
<Blazeix> you could offload the comments to disqus
<derekv> true
 * derekv looks at disqus
<derekv> god dammit I had this idea like five years ago
<derekv> ideas, are cheap.
<derekv> well no this isn't the same as my idea
<derekv> its a good idea thats related
<derekv> i'm pretty sure someones already tried universal content annotation
<derekv> of some kind however
<derekv> ok disqus could work, what i'd like is that I want the artiles/posts in a git repo seperate from the code that displays it
<derekv> smalltalk OS : wiki.squeak.org/squeak/1762
<derekv> https://github.com/mojombo/jekyll/wiki
<brousch1> snap-l: My son said, "That's what I'm talkin' about!" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qV39w19YvXc
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-07-08
<derekv> I need to pick out a car.
<derekv> I want the perfect car with low miles or new and for not much money...
<snap-l> I need a new car too
<snap-l> . :)
<snap-l> Finishing up my SB article.
<Blazeix> will someone who knows js take a look at this and let me know if it's too weird for a google maps api hello world? http://files.fuqua.io/upload/index2.html
<Blazeix> i have some 'revealing module' program structure in there
<Blazeix> which makes it a lot easier in later demos to show more advanced stuff
<Blazeix> but i don't want to scare people with the first version
<rick_h_> Blazeix: loading up, just got in
<derekv> I'm going to try out octopress
<rick_h_> did I miss anything over the weekend?
<rick_h_> lack of cell coverage fml
<Blazeix> nope, nothing interesting. just really hot.
<derekv> octopress has 950 forks, its based on jekyll which has like 1050 forks ... these are one of dozens of diy blog frameworks ... plus its not hard to roll you own, or use hosted wordpress or blogger or whatever
<rick_h_> yea, you're telling me...tent and heat don't work well together
<derekv> so I wonder how many blogs there are
<rick_h_> derekv: check out blogofile, python and seems kind of cool
<derekv> AC ftw
<rick_h_> little slow dev lately though I guess
<rick_h_> pelican is the new 'hot' one these days
<rick_h_> Blazeix: so it's not hard or anything, but the self running func for Map and then the .initialize() method just strike me as unusual
<rick_h_> don't run into much JS in the wild like that
<derekv> rick_h_: looks like the same concept as jykyl / octopress
<rick_h_> derekv: yea, but less ruby :PO
<rick_h_> Blazeix: is that just to avoid new Map() ?
<derekv> rick_h_: I'm hoping to rig whatever it is I use, so that the blog posts are in some markup in their own repo
<Blazeix> as i progress through the maps api, i add more stuff to the Map module
<derekv> then I can switch what i'm using from underneith it
<rick_h_> Blazeix: k, that's my only impression.
<Blazeix> so right now there's some boilerplate, it's a bit overkill for just initializing the map
<rick_h_> in my sun stoked exhaustion state
<Blazeix> ok, thanks. maybe i'll start out more simple, and modularize it when we get more complex
<Blazeix> i just want to focus on the Google Maps API, i don't want to touch too much on JS patterns
<rick_h_> yea, I see where you're headed
<Blazeix> rick_h_: thanks
<rick_h_> right, so I'd almost just do stupid function return object to keep it absoulte simple
<rick_h_> memory ineffecient, but you're not putting 100 of these on a page
<Blazeix> yeah, but once i get into geocoding / adding map markers etc it get's complex
<Blazeix> and i really don't want to drop down to using global state, even though it's probably simpler for demo purposes
<rick_h_> yea, I'm with you there
<rick_h_> man I hate not being able to keep up on email
<snap-l> rick_h_: Good trip?
<rick_h_> snap-l: ugh, I guess
<rick_h_> it's the kind of vacation that's more work than you want to call for a vacation
<rick_h_> and head didn't help
<snap-l> Yeah, the heat was pretty ugh
<rick_h_> yea, and we were tenting it
<snap-l> Yeah, I thought of you a few times
<rick_h_> and the boy didn't sleep well the first night so I had to drive him up through alpena one morning for 3 hrs of sleep
<snap-l> we had my nieces birthday party to go to, and it was pretty hot out
<rick_h_> 5am-8am were just got on 23 adn drove with the ac on
<rick_h_> yea, thankfully 8ish cooler up there
<snap-l> Poor little guy
<rick_h_> but he had a blast, they had a 4th of july parade nad he slept through 80% of the fireworks last night lol
<derekv> god dammit... instructions for octopress "install rvm, then install rbenv", instructions for rbenv "do not install rbenv if you have rvm"
<derekv> what a pile of crap
<derekv> rvm ... "you can't use rvm until blah blah change your terminal blah blah"
<derekv> git clone git://github.com/EnigmaCurry/blogofile.git
<Blazeix> it looks like readme for octopress says 'install rvm _or_ rbenv'
<rick_h_> derekv: so...did I mention python? :P
<snap-l> Welcome to Ruby
<derekv> Blazeix: good eye
<derekv> I don't actually know how to read I just wing it
<derekv> i copy paste text into the terminal until something works
 * snap-l whistles
<derekv> is it me or is there an unspoken initiative to replicate everything that has been done in ruby, in python
<derekv> I know even less ruby than I know python
<derekv> which isn't much
<derekv> meh, sorry, frustrated.
<derekv> jekyll craps out with ruby dependancy errors, blogofile I got up and running faster, but it chokes on its own sample data
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-07-01
<Chat0108> ;)
<snap-l> Evening / whatever comes after evening
<snap-l> Pixel is very much not into the fourth of july
<rick_h> morning
<rick_h> lmorchard: please find out who we need to lynch for the scrolling behavior of this site http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/os/
<rick_h> but yay! on the os itself
<snap-l> I'd love to know why I need to fill in more information in order to unsubscribe from your mailing list.
<snap-l> Stupid realtor
<brousch> People are gushing over last night's Rush concert
<snap-l> brousch: It was a hell of a show in Detroit last year.
<snap-l> This is not the Rolling Stones. :)
<brousch> I don't know what that is implying
<brousch> snap-l: Are you going to pyohio?
<snap-l> Yeah, that's the plan
<snap-l> and bringing JoDee as well
<snap-l> she's a bit bummed that PyCamp is earlier in the week. I think she wanted to go
<snap-l> brousch: Rush is a band that has been at the height of their powers since their first record and hasn't stopped improving
<snap-l> In the induction ceremony for the RnR Hall of Fame they were one of the few still touring bands (I'd say only, but I don't know what Public Enemy is up to these days)
<brousch> Public enemy is is Rock and Roll?
<snap-l> Quincy Jones gets a pass because he's 80 and, well, Quincy Jones.
<snap-l> brousch: As much as Quincy Jones, apparently.
<snap-l> And Donna Summer
<brousch> I don't even know who those people are!
<snap-l> I find that surprising, but here we go
<snap-l> Quincy Jones was responsible for Michael Jackson, worked with a who's who of music (Stevie Wonder, Will Smith, etc.)
<snap-l> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quincy_Jones
<brousch> ok
<snap-l> You'd have to work really hard to not hear a Quincy Jones album
<snap-l> Donna Summer was a disco superstart
<snap-l> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donna_Summer
<snap-l> And now you know. :)
<brousch> And knowing is half the battle
<snap-l> You did it, not me. :)
<snap-l> Wow, didn't realize Saviour Machine was on Bandcamp
<snap-l> http://saviourmachine.bandcamp.com/album/saviour-machine-i
<snap-l> Amazing goth-rock band
<brousch> snap-l: My boss went to Rush. He says sweat was flung upon him
<snap-l> Ugh
<ColonelPanic001> are there any linux twitter clients that didn't become non-functional when Twitter shut off v1 of the api?
<rick_h> tweetdeck, but that's more a chrome web app vs a 'linux' client
<brousch> Yeah, I use hootsuite, which is browser and mobile apps
<ColonelPanic001> I guess I'm not really picky. Not a big twitter user anyway
<ColonelPanic001> thanks
<snap-l> I use twitvim
<rick_h> what?!
<snap-l> Yeah, it's still working
<rick_h> didn't you used to make fun of me for using that back in the day?
<snap-l> I have no recollection of this, but it's highly likely. ;)
<rick_h> http://media.dirtymonkey.co.uk/zen_poster.pdf ftw
<rick_h> jrwren: we need to get a print order in and hang them everywhere
<rick_h> maybe hand them out at michipug if we can get to one of them
<snap-l> I'd be willing to go in on an order
<ColonelPanic001> heh, already had a tweetdeck account. Must have tried it a while ago
<jrwren> ha! cool poster.
<jrwren> the coolest thing about zen of python IMO, is that each line keeps getting more and more relevant.
<snap-l> greg-g: Happy "no train for you" day.
<greg-g> :) that's every day snap-l
<greg-g> well, now that I don't Caltrain down to MV
<greg-g> (thank god)
<snap-l> I think the BART strike is a good rason for companies to revisit their telecommuting policies. :)
<greg-g> oh snap-l, don't you remember that Yahoo! has stupid purple buses to shuttle their employees down to SV?
 * greg-g grumbles
<snap-l> I was not aware
<greg-g> I bike down this street, valencia, every day. It's the bike route street (lights are timed for 11mph). Full of fucking fancy school buses for the overpaid weenies
<greg-g> sorry
<snap-l> Congratulations Yahoo! on finding a perfectly servcable and ultimately unsustainable solution to the problem.
<snap-l> greg-g: We need to get you back to Michigan
<greg-g> Yahoo and Google and Apple and EA and Genetech
<snap-l> you're becoming a very grumpy old man. :)
<greg-g> all have their fleet of school buses
<greg-g> and then there is Bauer transportation that many companies use as a private bus service (one bus has a mix of companys' employees)
<greg-g> and this is why we can't have nice public transport
<greg-g> just saying
<greg-g> see what happened in Brazil?
<greg-g> anyways....
 * greg-g holsters his gun
<snap-l> At least you don't have a whole economy designed around not having public transportation
<snap-l> ;)
<greg-g> hahaha, true 'nough
<jrwren> wtf are you fools talking about?
<snap-l> BART is on strike this morning
<rick_h> lol https://vine.co/v/blrW6wMzEpa
<brousch> How greg-g got to work today http://valleywag.gawker.com/startup-to-sf-just-avoid-that-pesky-transit-strike-via-634891808
<greg-g> brousch: reason #183719130318 why I want to move out of here
<rick_h> #183719130318...getting to be quite the list. at #190000000000 do you just jump off the nearest bridge? :P
<brousch> You don't like riding a helicopter to work?
<rick_h> ooh, jump from the helicopter. Why limit yourself to bridge availability
<greg-g> rick_h: hah, we have plenty of bridges for that
<snap-l> I'm surprised more people in startups don't have "jump off a bridge" day. :)
<snap-l> "I'm going to the Bay Office"
<snap-l> "Oh, I didn't realize we had an office in the Bay Area"
<snap-l> "If more people found out, we'd have to make a suicide pact"
<jrwren> for a sec, I thought rick_h was linking this https://vine.co/v/huwQ1dOVUe7
<greg-g> what the
<jrwren> yay
<jrwren> err, trying to say yah. as in "um, yup, crazy eh?"
<rick_h> jrwren: umm, not quite
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-07-02
<brousch> No Reader today
<rick_h> what reader?
<brousch> Google Reader
<rick_h> as I said...what reader :P
<brousch> I haven't found a good replacement yet
<brousch> I have 2 weeks of podcasts saved then I'm in trouble there too
<snap-l> Well, it's not like they didn't warn everyone
<snap-l> And every tech pundit didn't have some opinion about it
<brousch> I know
<rick_h> "Hey, come on over. We've got a great view of the rocket launches since we're just a mile or so down from the range...uh oh..." http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/07/02/russian_rocket_crash/
<snap-l> And this is why we need a space program again
<rick_h> https://twitter.com/Belmit/status/303208194807824384 I smiled
<Blazeix> https://twitter.com/raganwald/status/352089641073127426
<rick_h> lol
<rick_h> <3
<Blazeix> for rss readers, so far http://theoldreader.com/ has kept me happy
<brousch> I am trying http://goread.io
<brousch> Not bad
<snap-l> In the "what are you smoking" dept: http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/kwang/mini-itx-motherboard-for-the-raspberry-pi-fairywre
<rick_h> that's kind of cool
<brousch> rick_h++
<snap-l> Really?
<snap-l> I think it's kind of silly.
<rick_h> yea, you can get a regular case for it, stick it in
<rick_h> rackmount!
<snap-l> I think you'd have to be really attached to the ITX form factor before this even makes sense.
<brousch> Well it lets you put it in a "normal" computer case
<snap-l> A normal ITX case
<snap-l> Which is not terribly common
<snap-l> For something that is sized at about 1/4 of the size of ITX
<snap-l> where you then add cables to reach the ports
<rick_h> well I really hate the way the layout is sticking cords straight into the Pi
<rick_h> this way the case/motherboard take up the strain and such.
<rick_h> meh, I think it's cool. I don't own a RPi though
<snap-l> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commodore_64x
<snap-l> I think you could put an ITX in this
<brousch> With a case it doesn't seem like a lot of strain on the Pi components
<jrwren> raspberry pi is soooo last year. BeagleBoneBlack is this year.
<rick_h> ok, guy walked into the starbucks with an ipad stuff in the back of his pants like a handgun in a cop movie.
 * rick_h is very afraid
<greg-g> rick_h: RUN AWAY, he'll shoot you with anti-freedom expensive bullet
<greg-g> s
<jrwren> I do that all the time?
<greg-g> yeah
<jrwren> You've never done that ?
<greg-g> :)
<jrwren> I mean with ipads, not with handguns.
<rick_h> no, I've never stuck my tablet down my pants
<jrwren> hell, I do it with my 11" macbook air
 * rick_h is no afraid of jrwren 
<greg-g> I can't find it easily, but I have seen an image of a guy in a bathrobe doing dishes with a huge HP (I think) laptop stuck in the backside with his headphones plugged in there
<greg-g> jrwren: btw, nice harddrive porn
<snap-l> I guess I'm old fashioned but spending $60 for a mount for my Raspberry Pi to fit into a $40+ case is not my idea of money well spent
<brousch> Penny pincher
<snap-l> brousch: I take that as a compliment from you. ;)
<brousch> You should
<jrwren> greg-g: its so sweet :)
<jrwren> I don't even want to know what 180TB costs from EMC :)
<jrwren> snap-l: I agree with you, i have no use for such a mount, but apparently others do
<rick_h> greg-g: Google+ says to wish you happy-bday!!!!
<greg-g> :) indeed
<brousch> How do you celebrate birthdays in SF? A big block of tofu with blunts as candles?
<greg-g> brousch: well, I just had an IPA and burger for lunch, so, that's how I'm going about it ;)
<brousch> Hm, sounds reasonable
<greg-g> ...it was an organic beer ;)
<brousch> ah, geez
<snap-l> jrwren: I believe EMC uses the standard 1 testicle per TB cost to storage ratio
<snap-l> so 180TB = 180 testicles
<snap-l> You're welcome
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-07-03
<snap-l> Good morning
<rick_h> morning
<rick_h> upvote! http://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/1hjl1v/a_practical_guide_to_using_alembic/
<snap-l> /url 1
<snap-l> Yeah, i read that last night. It's like the scales fell off
<brousch> There is only one true Python ORM, and it uses South
 * rick_h warms up the particle cannons and gets coordinates for brousch's house...
<brousch> Ha, I am at work!
<rick_h> curses!
<snap-l> brousch: I think rick_h is OK with a few extra casualties for your statement
<snap-l> I just hope Amway is collateral damage. ;)
<brousch> Unlikely
<rick_h> like a cockroach
<rick_h> I remember when my parents did amway for 2months back when I was in the single digits
<rick_h> crazy to think that stuff is still going on
<brousch> Huge in Asia
<brousch> They do more in China than US now, I've heard
 * snap-l <3 the bouncy ball chair with Kraftwerk music playing
<snap-l> bopping
<snap-l> Probably doing unspeakable things to my back, but I don't care.
<rick_h> I won't be happy until I get a tron trail! http://www.monkeylectric.com/
<snap-l> I have never ever wanted to ride a bike more in my life
<brousch> But you can't even see it if you're the rider
<snap-l> Wow, that's pretty steep.
<rick_h> http://www.amazon.com/s/?_encoding=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&field-brandtextbin=MonkeyLectric&linkCode=ur2&node=3375251&tag=monkey0c-20 but it's prime!!!
<snap-l> I meant for the pro
<rick_h> oh yea, well...
<rick_h> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/minimonkey/monkey-light-pro-bicycle-wheel-display-system yea those are some damn cool ideas
<jrwren> greg-g: happy birthday.
<jrwren> greg-g: organic beer?!?!
<jrwren> greg-g: i can get organic malt, but I've never seen organic hops
<greg-g> jrwren: well, I assume all ingredients were organic, or I guess >70% is what the law is, but yeah. Thirsty Bear, which is a block away from the WMF office
<greg-g> a block-ish away from the Moscone Center if you're ever in town for a conference that is too big
<jrwren> nice. I don't like to travel :)
<jrwren> i suppose organic principles are another good reason to grow my own hops
<greg-g> jrwren: def
<_stink_> greg-g: i'll be there in mid-November
<_stink_> at Dreamforce :/
<_stink_> so if you haven't moved away yet, it'd be fun to catch up with you
<greg-g> :) definitely
<greg-g> _stink_: november is unknown territory for us. That has a non-zero chance of being after we move :)
<_stink_> it appears that moving would serve you well, so i hope you manage it.
<greg-g> :) yeah, moving is never fun
<_stink_> but if away from SF...?
<greg-g> back towards the middle of the country (not much west of us ;) )
<snap-l> Dreamforce?
<snap-l> Oh God, Salesforce
<dzho> heh
 * dzho and snap-l hit the search at about the same time
<dzho> alternately, I think I will continue to believe that Dreamforce is like a paramilitary version of the Dream Police
<snap-l> It's spelled "Dreamforce" but it sounds like throwing up in your mouth a bi
<snap-l> bit
<dzho> they get inside of your head, but more . . . vigorously
<snap-l> greg-g: moving to Michigan? :)
<snap-l> (one can hope, but I'm sure the answer is no)
<jrwren> greg-g: ann arbor is calling you
<snap-l> All the hippie, none of the douche
<greg-g> ann arbor (well, somewhere near-ish) wouldn't be the worst idea, but maybe not the best either
<snap-l> Royal Oak: All of the douche, some hippie required.
<_stink_> heh, yes
<_stink_> what was that pure michigan spoof on royal oak again?
<snap-l> Douchebags. Pure Michigan
<_stink_> lulz
<_stink_> dzho: haha.  i might steal that idea.
<snap-l> _stink_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEcjUE6XDeY
<snap-l> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPDRl1Wwl2o <- better version
<dzho> _stink_: if it makes you feel more edgy, you can say you stole it ;-)
<dzho> otherwise, just take it
<_stink_> heh
<snap-l> (Wow, that video is terrible)
<_stink_> i love the drummer surrounded by fire
<jrwren> its Dokken, terrible comes with it.
<snap-l> Years from now Dokken will be a synonym for cheese
<snap-l> Along with Winger.
<jrwren> they aren't already?
<snap-l> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlN3oEjMpUQ
<snap-l> (Rod Morgenstein is one of my favorite drummers, but this song is pure 80's cheese)
<snap-l> The part around 2:30 is awesome. I remember reading him talk about it in modern drummer
<snap-l> Too bad the fucknuts who posted the video won't let you fast-forward to that part so you don't have to listen to the whole damn song
<_stink_> this is 100x better than Dokken
<snap-l> http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/1343/
<Blazeix> man, why did i wait so long to enable weechat smart filters
<Blazeix> past Blazeix was a jerk
<snap-l> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-o3vxH1xdRmw/UdSdoGh-ykI/AAAAAAAAEVM/-Bxj5MEvIuY/w549-h732-no/2013-07-03+17.52.28.jpg
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-07-04
<mathomastech> Hello CHCers!
<snap-l> Howdy
<mathomastech> I can't be with you guys in person today since I am in Minneapolis, but figured I would stop at a Caribou and join you all remotely!
<Blazeix> woot
<snap-l> Yay!
<snap-l> Well, apparently my phone decided to start downloading updates over the Caribou Wifi
<snap-l> So if the net was slow, it was probably me. :)
<Blazeix> vindication!
<Blazeix> :P
<snap-l> heh
<snap-l> also trying to set up Kies on a Windows VM
<snap-l> Windows is a real PITA when it comes to discovering devices
<snap-l> I have to say, Windows 7 is vastly improved over Windows XP
<snap-l> I now know exactly why I want to kill Windows instead of having to guess.
<dzho> let us count the ways?
<dzho> or can there be only one?
<snap-l> Heh
<dzho> all the cool kids have moved on to hating Windows 8.1
<brousch> windows7 is the best windows
<rick_h> party from up north
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-07-05
<snap-l> Good mroning
<jrwren> good morning
<jrwren> pyohio is same weekend as makerfail. #geekfail
<snap-l> jrwren: It's been like that now for 3+ years
<snap-l> ever since Makerfaire had a Detroit version
<jrwren> yeah. sucks
<jrwren> GAH!!! I'm so python n00b it is driving me MAD!!!
<rick_h_> jrwren: hah, that's a good life :)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-07-06
<derekv> should get a new phone
<derekv> Which cell phones don't let the NSA spy on me (ha ha ha *slap knee
<derekv> or maybe I should try ROM-ing the droid4 and see if it fixes the issues I'm having
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-07-07
<snap-l> rick_h_: https://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=leopold,compact
<snap-l> Looks almost like the Happy Hacking model
<snap-l> Not sure it's for me, though. :)
<tony-smlr> SMLR is going live in 10 min: Video https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ZYqW37KMecE - audio http://live.smlr.us:8000/streaming
<tony-smlr> SMLR is Live! - also on Freenode #smlr
<derekv> so replacing a 40gb sata drive with a 160gb ide
<derekv> and the molex power connector won't fit
<derekv> becuase the drive is mounted flush with the bottom of the case
<derekv> https://bmark.us/redirect/ec7976cbec0754
<derekv> open laptop
 * derekv goes to hunt down some sort of molex power extension
<brousch> Go SSD
<brousch> Hard drives are deprecated
<derekv> this is for a firewall
<derekv> it just needs to boot
<derekv> i'm using a HD becuase i already have the OS on this drive
<derekv> just transplanting it to a new machine
<derekv> the ideal thing would be to have the boot OS on a CF card and all the stuff not nessisiary to booting and providing internet on the fileserver but that isn't going ot happen today
<derekv> or for cheap and easy there's even a convient internal usb connector
<brousch> As it happens, I'll be plugging in a firewall later today. An old PC in which I installed a small SSD
<brousch> I'm trying out Untangle
<derekv1> =[
<derekv1> the screws on the bottom of this thing just scratched the hell out of my brand new geekdesk
<derekv1> I guess I didn't thing about puting something protective over the desk surface
<derekv1> i ordered the not so cheap desk top assuming it was ready to go
<brousch> At least they are wounds from being used
<derekv1> its really soft now that i'm thinking about it
<derekv1> i'm going to have to put something over it
<brousch> What material?
<derekv1> some kind of pressboard
<derekv1> with a finish
<derekv1> brb rebooting fw
<snap-l> Howdy
<snap-l> http://theprofoundprogrammer.com/post/54836670839/text-when-im-sober-enough-to-understand-this
<rick_h_> it is bed time yet?
<brousch> heck no
<rick_h_> ugh...are you sure?
<rick_h_> I feel like a guy that's been riding a motorcycle all day
<brousch> Why does your ass hurt?
<rick_h_> driving down state roads from up north
<brousch> Clenching your buttocks the whole way?
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-06-30
<cmaloney> WEll, Madison Heights is having their fireworks a few blocks away
<cmaloney> and Pixel has disappeared under the bed.
<greg-g> cmaloney: re tinderbox, yeah, crazy huh?
<cmaloney>  It's just unreal to think that CI wasn't around prior
<cmaloney> and unreal that it lasted so long since.
<cmaloney> (that Tinderbox lasted as long)
<cmaloney> Mind == blown.
<greg-g> yeah
<cmaloney> Good morning
<rick_h_> morning
<jrwren> morning
<rick_h_> morning
<cmaloney> morning
<cmaloney> http://googleappsupdates.blogspot.de/2014/06/removal-of-quickoffice-from-google-play.html
<cmaloney> About time.
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/rI3zEv - Google Apps update alerts: Removal of Quickoffice from Google Play and App Store
<rick_h_> wow, you thought the last SCOTUS thing made twitter angry, today is going to be a crap storm
<jrwren> ut oh.
<jrwren> i'll avoid reading for a while
<cmaloney> Ho boy Lo Boy.
<greg-g> cmaloney: welcome back to twitter! ;)
<cmaloney> Fortunately I'm not following the same number of folks I was
<cmaloney> Decided to only follow those folks that are following me
<cmaloney> with a few exceptions
 * greg-g nods
<brousch> rick_h_: How is the new computer?
<rick_h_> brousch: goods and bads
<cmaloney> Goods?
<rick_h_> brousch: still determining, spent some time trying to do some tweaks this weekend
<rick_h_> :)
<rick_h_> the goods are the screen, the size is both bigger/heavier than i expected, but nice and slim. Keyboard is better than I expected
<rick_h_> it's pretty fast, battery seems to have some good life to it
<rick_h_> the touchpad though...man I hate touchpads
<cmaloney> heh
<rick_h_> and the fuzzy/soft material on the palm rest I'm going to wear right out. that's a stupid thing to do
<rick_h_> and opening it up is a bit of a pita/game.
<brousch> No nipple?
<rick_h_> no, only lenovo can do proper 3 button trackpoints due to patent stuff
<cmaloney> I have just the thing for your touch pad: http://ur1.ca/hn2he
<brousch> My old dells had nipples
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/oCkowS - Amazon.com: Logitech Wireless Mouse M305 (Pink Balance): Electronics
<rick_h_> brousch: yea, but only two buttons
<rick_h_> brousch: but yea no trackpoints on here
<rick_h_> cmaloney: heh, yea I do have an external mouse. http://www.amazon.com/Microsoft-ZJA-00001-Arc-Mouse-Black/dp/B001C4ETU0/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1404142754&sr=1-2&keywords=microsoft+arc+mouse is the best
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/p4Hyn7 - Amazon.com: Microsoft Arc Mouse - Black: Electronics
<brousch> Why did cmaloney send you to the pink mouse?
<rick_h_> but then you're keyboard/off/keyboard/off
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Yeah, but my hands are allergic to that mouse
<rick_h_> if anything this run in with this touchpad might just finally get me to vim-ize my browser after all
<rick_h_> if it wasn't for that browser I'd never need a touchpad anyway
<cmaloney> brousch: To do with the laptop bag. :)
<cmaloney> s/do/go/
<cmaloney> http://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/wireless-trackball-m570
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/c7ACY - M570 Wireless Trackball - Logitech
<cmaloney> rick_h_: You have one of those right?
<rick_h_> cmaloney: yep, using it now
<cmaloney> Time to get one for the laptop. ;)
<rick_h_> heh, big for travel
<rick_h_> that's the thing, using a mouse is fail at CHC and such
<cmaloney> Yeah, unfortunately.
<brousch> Why?
<cmaloney> rick_h_: You could use the mouse emulation with the number pad keys.
<cmaloney> That sounds entertaining. ;)
<cmaloney> rick_h_: is it touch-enabled?
<rick_h_> cmaloney: yea, but this screen will never be touched
<brousch> touch it!
<rick_h_> nevar!
<greg-g> Google's shutting down Orkut finally
<rick_h_> who-da-what? :)
<rick_h_> yay 2hr management training
<rick_h_> these convince me I never want to go back to school again
<jrwren> really? i thought orkut was still huge in brazil
<greg-g> jrwren: it is
<jrwren> like facebook huge.
<greg-g> yeah
<rick_h_> not sure it can be, not 1B people in brazil
<rick_h_> 198M people, wonder what % use it
<greg-g> rick_h_: just, like, as big as FB popularity wise, like, percentage
<rick_h_> greg-g: gotcha
<greg-g> like like (I was interrupted by people talking to me in person, that's my excuse for sounding like I'm from California)
<rick_h_> so 73% of internet users is FB (one study) and 81% of population on the net
<greg-g> wow
<rick_h_> hmm, brazil only 49% of people on the net per wikipedia
 * greg-g nods
<rick_h_> so of that 198M, only 99M on the internet, so then 70% is is around 70M people on orkut?
<greg-g> how many people in Brazil?
<rick_h_> for brazil ish
 * greg-g nods
<rick_h_> still, I'd love to have a service with 70M people on it :/
<rick_h_> sad that something like that is closed
<greg-g> honestly, we're hoping to see a spike in Portuguese Wikipedia usage
<cmaloney> Afternoon and all that.
<greg-g> almost
<cmaloney> Well, it's afternoon here on God's time. :)
<cmaloney> And evening on God's Mean Time
<cmaloney> GMT
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-07-01
<rick_h__> evening
<cmaloney> Howdy
<rick_h__> we having fun yet?
<cmaloney> Um, sure. :)
<jrwren> ugh.
<jrwren> today was the best day of my life. Tomorrow will be even better. I just keep telling myself this.
<rick_h__> lol
<rick_h__> almost done bringing back CI :)
<rick_h__> but done working on it for tonight
<rick_h__> jrwren: how went the juju tasks?
<jrwren> nothing works.
<jrwren> i'm guessing it is what I get for picking azure and joyent. I wanted to use providers I'd not used before.
<rick_h__> heh, yea. There's known bugs with azure, we were hitting them today.
<rick_h__> I've not tried to use joyent before
<rick_h__> jrwren: tomorrow remind me and will check on the azure bugs. I know brad hit them and had links and work arounds
<greg-g> rick_h__: you have no CI right now?
<jrwren> mornin
<rick_h__> morning
<dickweed> morning
<dickweed> server went down it seems...
<mrgoodcat> i really need to change my default nick
<brousch> Hm, we just got a call from Dick's Lawn Service. The called ID is "Dicks Weed"
<mrgoodcat> lol
<cmaloney> Morning and all that.
<rick_h__> wheee
<cmaloney> Yeah,no kidding
<cmaloney> last night was fun with the weather radio going off
<rick_h__> hah
<rick_h__> yea my wife woke up and asked me why my face was flashing
<rick_h__> I told her that's lightning dear
<cmaloney> Sure you didn't lose power and had your internal clock flashing 12:00? :)
<mrgoodcat> taco.io expires tomorrow
<mrgoodcat> someone should buy
<rick_h__> woot
<brousch> rick_h__: Is there a rick_h__-approved rear automobile bike rack?
<rick_h__> brousch: <3 my new yakima one
<brousch> I just realized you are our Ron Swanson
<rick_h__> hmm, or maybe thule, at the coffee shop and bought it local so don't have it in my amz history
<brousch> It's likely that I will be getting rid of my old minivan and getting a used prius this month
<brousch> I used to put 3 bikes and all camping gear in my van
<rick_h__> brousch: best thing evar! http://www.amazon.com/Yakima-RidgeBack-4-Bike-Hitch-Rack/dp/B00FUHDNRU/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1404238975&sr=8-6&keywords=trailer+hitch+bike+rack
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/awhdEa - Amazon.com : Yakima RidgeBack 4-Bike Hitch Rack : Automotive Bike Racks : Sports & Outdoors
<rick_h__> brousch: the red handle on the bottom makes it nice and easy to get on and off
<rick_h__> brousch: the clips are fast/easy
<brousch> oooh, i like
<rick_h__> brousch: yea, it's $$ but man it's so nice to be able to put it on and off in 5min without a wrench and such. And it's still lockable
<rick_h__> and the rubber clips to lock bikes down are so fast and easy
<rick_h__> and there's another one of me out there? I'm officially scared :) (re: a Ron Swanson)
<cmaloney> I still have a bike rack in the box that I haven't even pulled out.
<cmaloney> Damn thing scares me.
<cmaloney> I don't know why.
<rick_h__> lol
<cmaloney> I think it was because I wanted to get an actual hitch for the caliber and use that but never made it past the Google search
<rick_h__> yea, I had an old car I just went the uhaul route and they welded something on that got me by
<mrgoodcat> I have a thule bike rack that i like just fine
<mrgoodcat> make sure you get one that goes on your hitch though and doesn't touch your paint
<cmaloney> mrgoodcat: Yeah, this one is all straps and what-not.
<mrgoodcat> also you want one that can fold away from the car so you can open the tailgate
<mrgoodcat> can't find my exact one on amazon but this one is pretty close http://www.amazon.com/Thule-956-Parkway-4-Bike-Receiver/dp/B000CQ47GU/ref=sr_1_5?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1404239527&sr=1-5
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/bqF8wA - Amazon.com : Thule 956 Parkway 4-Bike Hitch Mount Rack (2-Inch Receiver) : Automotive Bike Racks : Sports & Outdoors
<brousch> yakima has a lot of them that look similar. swingdaddy, fulltilt, ridgeback, fullswing, doubledown
<brousch> http://goo.gl/KYcXhL
<bookiebot> Yakima Racks & Carriers › Error
<brousch> Hm, aparently the prius is not supposed to tow anything. Looks like thehitch will be going on my wife's forester
<cmaloney> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000CQ6F42/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<rick_h__> the forester didn't come with one?
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/HULvdB - Amazon.com : Thule 961XT Speedway 2-Bike Trunk Rack : Automotive Bike Racks : Sports & Outdoors
<cmaloney> That's the one that I ordered.
<cmaloney> so if anyone wants a nice rack please let me know and we can arrange something. :)
<cmaloney> Lightly stored.
<mrgoodcat> i prefer roof racks if hitch isn't available
<rick_h__> roof is high up on the touareg
<mrgoodcat> my dad keeps a roof rack on his car for 2 bikes. it's pretty handy
<rick_h__> and blocks my view of the sky
<mrgoodcat> it's high on my suburban and my dad's durango too
<rick_h__> heh
<mrgoodcat> that's the only real problem though
 * rick_h__ tries not to have conniption at the doc that was handed to me representing 3 days of a dev's work :s
<mrgoodcat> 5 bullet points
<mrgoodcat> 3 of them don't even say anything useful
<cmaloney> greg-g: Did you lose a domain?
<greg-g> my home server, yeah
<cmaloney> That's some sht
<mrgoodcat> how did you lose a domain?
<cmaloney> Microsoft did a questionable takedown with the help of a federal judge to take down all of No-Ip's domains
<cmaloney> http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/06/millions-of-dymanic-dns-users-suffer-after-microsoft-seizes-no-ip-domains/
<mrgoodcat> oh yea that
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/sf9r5q - Millions of dynamic DNS users suffer after Microsoft seizes No-IP domains | Ars Technica
<greg-g> that
<greg-g> they couldn't handle the number of requests so a bunch of domains aren't working, like mine
<mrgoodcat> sucks if you lost a domain but i haven't seen any more than clickbait buzz about it
<greg-g> which wasn't nefarious in anyway
<mrgoodcat> i haven't seen any real stats about the takedown
<cmaloney> mrgoodcat: Um...
<greg-g> mrgoodcat: then you aren't reading
<greg-g> http://www.noip.com/blog/2014/06/30/ips-formal-statement-microsoft-takedown/
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/pWdeAZ - No-IP's Formal Statement on Microsoft Takedown | No-IP Blog - Managed DNS Services
<mrgoodcat> not what i meant
<mrgoodcat> i know lots of people's domains aren't working
<mrgoodcat> and that sucks
<cmaloney> Basically they became the DNS provider for a ton of tomains
<mrgoodcat> i meant more along the lines of what it was SUPPOSED to do. i haven't seen anything about if it actually worked
<cmaloney> domains
<cmaloney> Yeah, I'm not sure how it was ever supposed to end well
<greg-g> mrgoodcat: sure, the small subset of domains that were serving malware are no longer server malware, but along with that went a ton of legitimate domains
<cmaloney> The bigger problem is Microsoft was able to, with the help of the Federal Government, take down a bunch of sites
<greg-g> just like when a copyright notice took down millions of domains under a top domain because of a few (dozens) of bad sites
<cmaloney> If that isn't scary I don't know what is
<greg-g> property is no longer property online, unless it is, when we (the gov) want to charge you for criminal charges
<mrgoodcat> wonder what law allowed microsoft to act on this
<mrgoodcat> i could see if the government took down domains, but idk how its even possible for microsoft to do
<greg-g> http://blogs.technet.com/b/microsoft_blog/archive/2014/06/30/microsoft-takes-on-global-cybercrime-epidemic-in-tenth-malware-disruption.aspx
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/ZHkOem - Microsoft takes on global cybercrime epidemic in tenth malware disruption - The Official Microsoft Blog - Site Home - TechNet Blogs
<greg-g> RTFA
<cmaloney> "This is the third malware disruption by Microsoft since the November unveiling of the Microsoft Cybercrime Center—a center of excellence for advancing the global fight against cybercrime."
<cmaloney> "Center [of|for] excellence" trips my doublespeak detector
<greg-g> :)
<cmaloney> Also would make an awesome safeword
<cmaloney> Also, could someone please shitcan hotmail.com so we can "advance the global fight against stupidity"?
<cmaloney> and yahoo.com email.
<mrgoodcat> i read the article. what i meant is i wonder what mechanism is in place that allows a private organization to do this. obviously they got a court order handing over the domains but how were the domains transferred to microsoft instead of the government?
<greg-g> sounds like you have some searching to do, mrgoodcat :)
<cmaloney> mrgoodcat: likely because they were working with Federal Investigators
<rick_h__> heh, mrgoodcat has homework :)
<cmaloney> eg: FBI and the like
<rick_h__> greg-g: the librarian comes out to play
<mrgoodcat> right i get where the authority came from
<cmaloney> Name Server:NS7.MICROSOFTINTERNETSAFETY.NET
<cmaloney> Name Server:NS8.MICROSOFTINTERNETSAFETY.NET
<cmaloney> That's some shit.
<mrgoodcat> but shouldn't the domains have been transferred to the government if anything?
<rick_h__> dns is the great equalizer of the average person out there.
<greg-g> mrgoodcat: why? private entities routinely play roles in govt work
<cmaloney> What's the govt. going to do?
<cmaloney> This is why I run my DNS with Linode
<cmaloney> because if someone takes Linode down the Internet will revolt.
<mrgoodcat> not sure if you're misunderstanding my questions, i'm not explaining myself properly, or you're answering the wrong questions on purpose but in any case nevermind. i obviously should have just let it go
<cmaloney> mrgoodcat: You're asking by what legal authority did these domains get transferred to Microsoft?
<greg-g> you're asking why MS got control of the no-ip.org domains instead of the govt, right?
<mrgoodcat> no
<greg-g> "17:29 < mrgoodcat> but shouldn't the domains have been transferred to the government if anything?"
<mrgoodcat> well no to cmaloney yes to greg-g
<cmaloney> Because Microsoft is trying to fix the problem of malware spreading on the net
<mrgoodcat> making the assumption that ANYONE should have gotten control (which i don't believe but i'm allowing for the sake of the argument)
<cmaloney> so likely they're having the machines report that they're infected and need service.
<cmaloney> or providing patches
<greg-g> domains are taken all the time due to law breaking, just like assests are seized all the time
<mrgoodcat> but assets are usually not given to private parties
<mrgoodcat> if my neighbor steals some stuff, the feds don't give that stuff to me, they take it
<mrgoodcat> unless i'm completely misunderstanding the legality of the situation
<greg-g> sure they are, if the private party has been contracted by the govt to do that work
<cmaloney> Likely it's because Microsoft is acting as contractor for fixing "cybersecurity" threads.
<cmaloney> threats.
<cmaloney> so they're getting the redirects.
<greg-g> and isn't monetizing or otherwise gaining from the domains
<cmaloney> Well, that we're aware of. :)
<greg-g> as you would if you were just given joe schmoe's belongings (in your example)
<cmaloney> "You''re machine is infected with malware and is running XP. For $99.99 we'll fix both with a lovely copy of Windows 8"
<cmaloney> bah, I fail grammar.
<mrgoodcat> lol
<cmaloney> "Your..."
<jrwren> wow?!? ubuntuask.com is a fake-overflow clone of askubuntu.com?
<cmaloney> That's awesome.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-07-02
<cmaloney> Happy birthday greg-g
<rick_h__> woot!
<rick_h__> go old man team! (though maybe greg-g isn't in the old man team, I don't recall)
<jrwren> i can never remember eitehr. he is either a couple years older or younger than me.
<jrwren> but I say tha same thing about you rick_h__  :)
<jrwren> im guessing greg-g is 34
<brousch> 35 I think
<mrgoodcat> morning
<jrwren> indeed. its lacking the good part.
<jrwren> not that its bad, its just not good.
<jrwren> neutral morning
<mrgoodcat> whenever people ask my dad how his day is going he asks them for a reference point to compare to
<mrgoodcat> it really throws waitresses off
<jrwren> i like that.
<mrgoodcat> like today is a much better day than if i got in a car accident on the way to work
<mrgoodcat> but really shitty compared to winning the lotto
<jrwren> does he use those words? becuase those are great words instead of "compare to what?"
<mrgoodcat> the words vary
<mrgoodcat> he's an engineer to the core though, so accuracy of communication has always been a big deal
<mrgoodcat> he also answers and/or questions as if they were logical operators
<mrgoodcat> yes I am going to do that now or later
<jrwren> indeed its VERY important. many people don't give it the importance in life that they could.
<mrgoodcat> glad I got out of WMU when I ddi
<mrgoodcat> did*
<mrgoodcat> they're switching from coke to pepsi
<jrwren> lol
<brousch> It's all downhill from here. Might as well burn your degree
<mrgoodcat> lol what degree?
<mrgoodcat> got out != graduated
<mrgoodcat> turns out college isn't free
<mrgoodcat> who knew?
<jrwren> i knew.
<jrwren> 8.5 years of tuition for me, and 10+ for my wife
<brousch> o_0
<cmaloney> http://thefaceless.bandcamp.com/album/planetary-duality <- morning music
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/zzpR8y - Planetary Duality | The Faceless
<greg-g> cmaloney: rick_h__ thanks :)
<greg-g> so, we have a guess of 34 and 35, any other takers?
<StoneTable> <-- old man
<StoneTable> I'll be 39 in a few weeks
<cmaloney> greg-g: I'll guess 36 because why not. :)
 * cmaloney doesn't have your birth year written down for bdayd so it says you're turning 6. ;)
 * greg-g does quick math
<greg-g> 32
<jrwren> gah, I knew i was too high.
<jrwren> greg-g is a baby!
<jrwren> greg-g: you moved when you were 30?
<greg-g> 29, it's been 3 years
<greg-g> almost
<greg-g> we moved in late July
<greg-g> got married 2 days before I was 29
<greg-g> so this week is a fun holiday week: every other day is a celebration of some sort in our family
<cmaloney> 1982
<greg-g> yep
<cmaloney> muhahaha. I have correct data now. :)
<cmaloney> also, I couldn't just copy / paste that. Oh no. I had to create a file for bc so I could /shell -o bc filename
<rick_h__> see I knew greg-g was a kid! :P
<cmaloney> Pretty sure greg-g's parents waited so he could be born on the anniversary of the civil rights act
<greg-g> I'm still not convinced I wasn't an accident :P
<greg-g> 6 years apart!
<greg-g> my older sister is, that is
<jrwren> you weren't an accident, you were a surprise.
<cmaloney> Nothing wrong with being a little bundle of "whoops". ;)
<cmaloney> JoDee's sister is $x years younger, where $x > 10
<mrgoodcat> anybody paying attention to the tennis?
<cmaloney> That's just as bad as paying attention to the footbal
<greg-g> futball
<mrgoodcat> what's wrong with football? or fútbol?
<greg-g> nothing
<greg-g> but I don't watch either en_US Football or en_UK Football
<mrgoodcat> or tennis apparently
<brousch> They are all a big waste of time to watch
<mrgoodcat> so?
<mrgoodcat> i'm not arguing that it's productive
<brousch> That's what's wrong with them. they are a waste of time and money
<greg-g> professional sports basically are just yet another funnel of money from poor to rich.
<greg-g> see: http://gondwanaland.com/mlog/2013/10/14/negative-sum-us-state-competition/    and   http://gondwanaland.com/mlog/2012/05/22/go-oakland-warriors/     and    http://gondwanaland.com/mlog/2011/12/30/prosports-lie/
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/zEZk82 - Why does the U.S. federal government permit negative sum competition among U.S. states and localities? – Mike Linksvayer
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/edtQJ5 - Go! Oakland Warriors! – Mike Linksvayer
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/lnL8bD - Things that bring all the classes and cultures in a community together – Mike Linksvayer
<cmaloney> .np
<cmaloney> .np squeekyhoho
<bookiebot> squeekyhoho's current track - Autotheist Movement II:Emancipate by The Faceless
<mrgoodcat> mildly amusing http://www.billthelizard.com/2014/01/why-is-programming-language-so.html
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/P97U3e - Bill the Lizard: Why is [programming language] so...?
<cmaloney> http://earache.bandcamp.com/album/woods-5-grey-skies-electric-light
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/F2KFtp - Woods 5: Grey Skies & Electric Light | Earache Records
<cmaloney> http://www.moonmontchronicle.com/supreme-court-rules-jcpenney-allowed-to-sacrifice-employees-to-appease-cthulhu.html
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/btyALg - Supreme Court Rules JCPenney Allowed to Sacrifice Employees to Appease Cthulhu - The Moonmont Chronicle
<greg-g> this is a great overview of the WMF infrastructure and choices we made: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=646mJu5f2cQ
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/Z7QiqZ - dotScale 2014 - Faidon Liambotis - The Wikimedia infrastructure - YouTube
<greg-g> 16 minutes
<rick_h__> cmaloney: putting router in my car
<cmaloney> rick_h__: Oh, thank you. :)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-07-03
<greg-g> I'm putting camping gear in the car!!
<rick_h__> greg-g: hah, loading up our trailer
<rick_h__> go camping go!
<greg-g> :) :)
<cmaloney> woo woo
<cmaloney> Evening
<mrgoodcat> date change
<mrgoodcat> lol http://www.programmerexcuses.com/
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/6G0Pvq - Excuses For Lazy Coders
<jrwren> beautiful rainy morning
<mrgoodcat> not rainy here yet
<mrgoodcat> where you at?
<jrwren> ann arbor
<rick_h__> rainy here, yay loading up the camper in the rain
<rick_h__> hmm, is that sweat or rain...can't tell
<brousch> rick_h__: Where are you camping this time?
<rick_h__> brousch: the in-laws club up north
<rick_h__> brousch: so this is more a mandatory in-laws visit
<brousch> club?
<rick_h__> but they have a golf course, skeet/trap/down range, fishing lakes, etc
<rick_h__> http://www.lostlakewoodsclub.com/
<jrwren> camping resort, I'd guess.
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/Yc4u9L - llwc2
<rick_h__> heh, yea lots of people build cabins there, permanent parked campers in the campground
<rick_h__> hunting/etc stuff
<brousch> Nice
<rick_h__> yea, they do a 4th parade where everyone decorates their 4-wheelers and such
<rick_h__> and have fireworks over the lake, so hopefully get some shots of those
<brousch> Hm, similar to the lake my parents live on. They do a decorated boat parade and fireworks
<brousch> My brother's in-laws are members at a more local "club" called Sandy Pines. Everyone owns a golf cart
<mrgoodcat> rick_h__: where is lost lake?
<rick_h__> mrgoodcat: lincoln mi
<jrwren> so many stupid typo mistakes this morning. need more coffee
<mrgoodcat> not on huron is it?
<jrwren> are you thinking of lincoln consolidated schools?
<jrwren> that is willis, MI
<jrwren> oh, on lake huron, yes, south of alpena
<jrwren> not on the huron river :)
<cmaloney> I just got my first github-related spam today. :)
<cmaloney> Well, not really spam, but someone looking to sell me a service based on my github project following
<cmaloney> https://github.com/tschellenbach/Feedly
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/JDngd - tschellenbach/Feedly · GitHub
<cmaloney> The license.txt of that project is a strange variant of "GPL" (which the setup.py file claims the project is licensed under)
<trevlar> cmaloney: ha, I got one from them too
<cmaloney> trevlar: Wonder if everyone following Bookie got one.
<trevlar> apparently mine was because I had starred them at some point in the past
<trevlar> Hi Trevor, I noticed you starred our project, Feedly on Github. As a reminder the project allows you to build scalable feeds using Cassandra or Redis.
<cmaloney> Looks like they're under a BSD license.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-07-04
<cmaloney> Happy 4th of July Everyone
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-07-05
<cmaloney> Good morning
<cmaloney> reminder: Monthly meeting tomorrow
<cmaloney> 9pm here
<havenstance>  Good morning :)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-06-29
<rick_h_> morning
<wolfger> morning
<cmaloney> howdy
<_stink_> hi
<cmaloney> How's the morning so far?
<_stink_> found another spot of cat pee
<_stink_> so you know
<_stink_> wishing i could throttle something
<cmaloney> _stink_: Stop putting cat pee throughout the house.
<_stink_> i just can't help it
<cmaloney> Apparently today is the day when everything decides to say "no mas"
<cscheib> _stink_: throttling the cat may be a good place to start.  just saying.
<_stink_> yes it still under consideration
<cmaloney> Nah, cats are cute
<rick_h_> cats must die
<cmaloney> Clearly you're not cat-touched.
<rick_h_> oh, been touched too much
<cscheib> rick_h_++
<cmaloney> How can you not like cats?
<cmaloney> That's unthinkable. :)
<rick_h_> so I wake up, curse the two furballs in the house making noise because they're not fed, walk out, clean up the one cats barf/hairball from the night before, wish more harm upon them, and then roar loudly and scare them away while I go to the potty :)
<rick_h_> a few steps but easy enough
<_stink_> aw, i bet they love you
<rick_h_> when I move they run in fear and I like it enough that way
<cmaloney> Now try it this way:
<cmaloney> Wake up, greet the furballs who want nothing but your affection, feed them, clean up the hairball mess and give them some hairball controll, pet them some more, and then let them into your life.
<cmaloney> They won't know what hit 'em.
<wolfger> hint: it was rick_h_ that hit 'em
<rick_h_> wolfger: ninja flip flop!
<wolfger> heh
<wolfger> so... crossing rick_h_ off the list of possible adopters for my cat....
<wolfger> funny thing is, people that love cats don't want my cat either
<wolfger> I just can't win
<cmaloney> wolfger: Sadly Pixel is pretty unhappy with other cats
<cmaloney> she's quite content
<cmaloney> https://plus.google.com/+CraigMaloney/posts/aF3yLgHDmNo
<cmaloney> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/06/supreme-court-wont-weigh-in-on-oracle-google-api-copyright-battle
<cmaloney> Dammit
<cmaloney> Though I don't think it's quite as bad as it reads.
<cmaloney> Seems the lower courts are going to take another stab at trying to find sense.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-06-30
<rick_h_> bwuhahahaha, waterproof camera arrival. You'll all get a lot more pics of the fish catch now!
<jrwren> waterproof but not underwater? do you dislike phone cameras?
<rick_h_> I don't trust my phone in a kayak out in the open
<rick_h_> this thing has a floating strap and can be submerged floating while I fish it out of the lake if I drop it
<jrwren> ah, cool!
<rick_h_> paying full price for cell phones makes you a little bit more cautious about where you stick it :)
<devinheitmueller> I don’t know if you’re interested but Lennart Poettering did a systemd talk last night here at NYLUG.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDHTcB63NXs&feature=youtu.be
<devinheitmueller> Might be worth Scott taking a look prior to MUG’s talk on July 14th to see if he wants to steal any materials.  :-)
<jrwren> full price? You mean like $599 instead of free or $99 ?
<jrwren> who does that? :)
<cmaloney> Good morning pt. 2
<cmaloney> devinheitmueller: Thanks for the link
<devinheitmueller> np.  Hope it helps.
<jrwren> 2h40m. anyone got a summary?
<cmaloney> "Hi, I'm Lennart and I wrote systemd. Here's why it's awesome"
<devinheitmueller> I think the video was a livestream so it started before the actual talk.  Hence you can likely fast forward through the parts where people are just standing around drinking beer and finding their seats.
<devinheitmueller> I’ve personally had some unpleasant exchanges with Lennart in the past, and I have to say though that I was actually pretty impressed.
<devinheitmueller> Having some background behind the motivation behind some of the design decisions, and why they just didn’t extend Upstart was pretty useful.  I came out of it feeling less like there’s a consipiracy for systemd to take over the world.
<cmaloney> Yeah, same with pulseaudio
<cmaloney> there's some good thinking in there.
<jrwren> all that is in the systemd FAQ. I read it, and was no longer anti-systemd
<jrwren> err, not faq, but this: http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/the-biggest-myths.html
<devinheitmueller> I think for many it was just a huge shift from the traditional sysvinit thinking (and there is lots of added complexity with any parallel init system).  Hence I can appreciate people trying systemd, running into to some case where it didn’t behave the way they would have expected, and then been bewildered with the process of debugging what went wrong.
<jrwren> i never understood what "traditional sysvinit thinking" was. There was always init pid 1 and it did whatever it did. That changed a lot over the years.
<devinheitmueller> Plus many were/are irked by systemd’s importing of functionality that was previously done by standalone processes (udev, networking, etc).  That said, I came out of the talk appreciating that there was some pretty good rationale for some of these decision.
<jrwren> Maybe because I admined BSD for years along with linux, I was thinking about things differently? I don't know.
<devinheitmueller> I think many are still of the mindset where they think about runlevels and linear startup (i.e. init scripts running in order).  Plus it was relatively easy to hack an existing init script to add debugging when things didn’t do what you expected.
<jrwren> could be.
<jrwren> it hasn't been that way for many years.
<devinheitmueller> Who hasn’t jammed “set -x” into the top of an init script so they could see what it was doing at boot?  That sort of thing can be harder with systemd.
<jrwren> upstart has been in ubuntu for 4+yrs, right?
<jrwren> and upstart was in at least 1 debian release.
<jrwren> and iirc upstart was in a rhel release and a few fedora releases.
<jrwren> it has been harder with upstart just the same :)
<devinheitmueller> I think upstart better preserved some of the older conventions though by being able to run things like the existing “service” commands and reliance on shell scripts for the actual business logic.
<devinheitmueller> Some of this is certainly a comfort issue.  People get set in their ways and learn a subset of commands they use regularly, and then along comes this thing that is totally different and requires to you learn a whole new set of commands to manage.
<jrwren> you are wrong on teh second point.
<devinheitmueller> Am I?
<jrwren> on teh first point, yes, making service _ start/stop work is great.
<jrwren> devinheitmueller: yes, there is fallback to /etc/init.d/ scripts, but it did not rely on them.
<jrwren> in fact, it was often very confusing to see if /etc/init.d script was being used v. /etc/init upstat job because both would exist.
<jrwren> you had to know that the /etc/init job would be used and /etc/init.d script ignored.
<devinheitmueller> Entirely possible.  I’ll be the first to admit I haven’t done any Linux server admin in several years, and the use cases for my Ubuntu desktop have “just worked”.
<jrwren> yes, its nice.
<jrwren> and systemd is nice too.
<jrwren> so if you have used upstart, systemd is not much of a change.
<jrwren> even the shell scripts thing is being worked around in the complex cases, so services still use shell scripts to start.
<jrwren> e.g. a systemd service with ExecStart=/etc/init.d/yourservice systemd-start
<jrwren> looks to be the pattern from debian/ubuntu
<jrwren> and that way you can have service packages which work with 3+ init systems easily.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-07-01
<greg-g> happy leap second!
<greg-g> who was in their ops channel watching the fun?
<jrwren> not me.
<jrwren> i knew nothing would happen.
<greg-g> but it was fun!
<jrwren> ha!
<wolfger> Hope you had a good birthday, brousch
<cmaloney> Good morning
<cmaloney> Reminder: CHC tonight 8pm-10pm at Bean and Leaf cafe in beautiful Royal Oak.
<rick_h_> woot woot
<rick_h_> morning
<cmaloney> Apparently rick_h_ is uploading photos. :)
<rick_h_> no, just marking the public
<rick_h_> missed they were private
<cmaloney> ah
<cmaloney> My RSS feed suddenly filled up
<ColonelPanic001> 'morning
<cmaloney> (note: not that seeing smiling photos of rick_h_ in my RSS feed is necessarily a bad thing. ;) )
<wolfger> I was wondering how you knew he was uploading photos. Thought maybe he sucked up *that much* bandwidth.....
<wolfger> "we're sorry for the localized internet slowdown: rick_h_ is uploading photos again"
<_stink_> hah
<cmaloney> heh
<rick_h_> it's not good to kill people right?
<rick_h_> I mean it's kind of frowned upon?
<cmaloney> Generally speaking
<cmaloney> In the broad sense
<cmaloney> What happened? :)
<jrwren> i was picking on rick_h_ at work.  :p  j/k
<cmaloney> jrwren: That just gets the launch codes
<wolfger> rick_h_: sadly
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-07-02
<cmaloney> morning
<wolfger> good morning
<cmaloney> Good morning
<cmaloney> Happy Birthday greg-g
<wolfger> happy birthday g-gerg ;-)
<cmaloney> Holy shit there's a metal show on Soma.fm
<greg-g> cmaloney: wolfger :) thanks
<cmaloney> Dammit this Metal Detector station on Soma.fm is awesome
 * cmaloney needs to give them all the monies.
<jcastro> hey so I got three months free of google music and it's metal is pretty good
<cmaloney> I tried a "Trauma" station and it sadly didn't know the difference between the Polish death metal band and the hip-hop group
<cmaloney> But I might try it again
<greg-g> soma++
 * greg-g paid for the android app
<cmaloney> same
<cmaloney> a while ago
<greg-g> I need to buy a pack of stickers
<cmaloney> Wish I could give a proper link to the metal station
<cmaloney> Oh, derp
<cmaloney> http://somafm.com/metal.pls?source=squeezeapp
<cmaloney> I'm starting to think the rick_h_ package-spreading methodology is best
<cmaloney> managed to get three packages today. :)
<cmaloney> and I'm not home to intercept. ;)
<cmaloney> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ySNpZQJitM <- Ugh
<jrwren> hahahaha.
<jrwren> cmaloney: hahahaha
<jrwren> omg that is hilarious
<cmaloney> How can you fuck that song up like that?
<jrwren> its prong.
<cmaloney> It's Tommy Victor
<cmaloney> Prong died in 1996.
<cmaloney> I mean, I like Prong. I think they're a great band
<cmaloney> but you don't play Sisters of Mercy at 3/4 speed
<cmaloney> It just doesn't work
<cmaloney> Especially that song. It's one of the few fast Sisters of Mercy songs.
<cmaloney> https://jog.fm/workout-songs/by/sisters-of-mercy?order=desc&sort=bpm
<cmaloney> I don't think this is completely accurate
<cmaloney> 75BPM for Vision Thing? Fuck me.
<jrwren> now i want to watch The Worlds End
<cmaloney> jrwren: That soundtrack is like the soundtrack of my college radio station
<cmaloney> hah: https://www.myheartland.co.uk/viewtopic.php?p=459567
<jrwren> yeah? I've never heard the whole soundtrack. I just love the SoM ref and songs
<cmaloney> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World's_End_(film)
<cmaloney> There's a soundtrack listing at the end
<jrwren> i see. yeah.
<cmaloney> funnily enugh one time we went to Guild of Blades (http://gobretail.com) and the radio was playing Sisters of Mercy
<cmaloney> at first I thought it was a fluke, but then another song came on
<cmaloney> Apparently Ryan (the owner) is a fan. :)
<jrwren> i've never heard of gob
<jrwren> and that is cool.
<jrwren> that website is impressive.
<wolfger> cmaloney: +1 The World's End
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-07-03
<cmaloney> Good morning
<_stink_> yo
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-07-04
<cmaloney> happy borthday wolfger
<wolfger> thank you!
<cmaloney> Good afternoon
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-07-05
<wolfger> http://boingboing.net/2015/07/04/not-a-bug.html
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-07-04
<_stink_> yo
<cmaloney> Evening
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-07-05
<rick_h_> evening party
<cmaloney> Howdy howdy
<cmaloney> mornin... oer, afternnoon.
<_stink_> hah
<rick_h_> wheeee
<rick_h_> phew, back in awesome on the desktop woot
<rick_h_> feels back at home
<cmaloney> Just re-installed it?
<cmaloney> also: is this indicitive of other changes?
<rick_h_> no indications
<rick_h_> just I've not had it working for a while with the 4k display and such
<rick_h_> so took today off and ended up with a cold so hacked on it to get it backa
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Ugh re: The cold.
<cmaloney> but yay re: Awesome.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-07-06
<cmaloney> Why I <3 Ubuntu: Sound got a little wonky, so instead of having to reboot I just killed off the offending processes and life continues.
<rick_h_> lol
<jrwren> yup.
<Scary_Guy> anyone ever use LinuxMCE before?  It's asking me for login, I've tried root with every possible first-login-password I could think of and then looked on the web for answers and am coming up with jack
<cmaloney> First I'm seeing it
<Scary_Guy> it's a fresh install as of five minutes ago
<cmaloney> Did you try user: pi, pw: "raspberry"
<jrwren> linuxmce:linuxmce ?
<Scary_Guy> livingroom media center went tits up.  it's not on a pie
<Scary_Guy> pi*
<Scary_Guy> tried that too
<jrwren> root:
<jrwren> blank pw?
<Scary_Guy> also LinuxMCE:LinuxMCE / LinuxMCE:linuxmce
<Scary_Guy> tried that as well
<Scary_Guy> apparently it wants a restart, odd, I figured it might just restart, brb I'll let you know how it goes
<Scary_Guy> went with live this time instead of install, same result :/
<Scary_Guy> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1064319 tried that and kubuntu as user names with blank passwords, nada
<Scary_Guy> oh good, they have a channel on here, I'll go bug them
<cmaloney> running late for chc
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-07-07
<rick_h_> staying home sick
<cmaloney> Good plan
<cmaloney> esp if you're sick
<cmaloney> Hope you feel better soon
<cmaloney> morning
<_stink_> hello
<cmaloney> How goes?
<_stink_> not bad
<_stink_> just you at CHC last night?
<cmaloney> AFIK
<cmaloney> I got there late, so not sure if anyone showed up before 8:30pm
<cmaloney> But, fortunately they had the AC on
<cmaloney> though I still haven't seen Dale there for the past few weeks
<greg-g> morn
<_stink_> yo
<cmaloney> how goes?
<greg-g> hopefully better than yesterday
<cmaloney> I think that's a mantra
<cmaloney> om om better than yesterday om
<greg-g> no you know my hippy routine, chant "om dooooon't fuuuuuck uuuuup liiiiike Iiiii diiiid yeeeesteeerdaaaay. Ommmmmm"
<greg-g> now*
<cmaloney> heh
<greg-g> kinda similar to Chip Taylor's "Church of the Trainwreck" http://www.trainwreckrecords.com/pdf/Church_of_the_train_wreck_-_motion_chart.pdf
<greg-g> "Please Oh Lord, help me get off my ass & get my soul in motion."
<rick_h_> wow, that went sideways quick
<greg-g> haha
<cmaloney> I kind of like that
<greg-g> cmaloney: http://www.trainwreckrecords.com/church/
<cmaloney> Yeah, I'm reading through it
<cmaloney> Looks similar to a lot of other things that I've seen over the years.
<cmaloney>  Similar to the weekly review
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-07-08
<cmaloney> Yaym, upgrading to the latest LXC broke my workflow. :)
<rick_h_> doh
<cmaloney> No worries. I needed to migtate to LXD anyway
<cmaloney> but, y'know, not today. :)
<greg-g> wait, there's lxd now?
 * greg-g missed something
<cmaloney> greg-g: Yeah, that's for user-land lxc containers
<greg-g> ahhhh
<jcastro> I can't go back to old-school lxc anymore
<jcastro> I didn't even know people still used old lxc
<jcastro> heh
<rick_h_> I still miss the bind to my home dir in lxd
<rick_h_> that was the killer feature that I can't get past
<cmaloney> yeah, some of us still have "legacy"
<jcastro> yeah, it'd be nice to do a convenience thing like how vagrant does it
<rick_h_> though it was fun to launch 40 lxd containers with 4 models of realtime-syslog-analytics at once yesterday
<jcastro> pas a --developer or something
<cmaloney> Strangely, I added the stable ppa and upgraded and things are back to normal
<jrwren> rick_h_: you can still bind homedir with lxd.
<jcastro> cmaloney: the thing is old lxc was so confusing to me that I prefered to not use it
<rick_h_> jrwren: ? I couldn't find a way to do that?
<jcastro> it's like, doing simple things required reading the man page
<jcastro> now it's all super simple and the commands make sense
<cmaloney> jcastro: If I could get lxd to run without bitching then I'd switch to it
<jcastro> 16.04?
<rick_h_> jrwren: there was stuff about how mounting the home dir wasn't allowed as part of preventing security issues/etc
<cmaloney> 14.04
<jcastro> oh, well you can just do it whenever you upgrade?
<jrwren> rick_h_: yes, it requires a privilged container, which is what lxc was using before. I'll link you to a script.
<jrwren> rick_h_: i've done it. lots of yellow team is doing it.
<jcastro> because tbh, if you're using lxd you also should use zfs, it changed my life
<cmaloney> jcastro: Right, and I'll make that change later. :)
<jrwren> +1 lxd on ZFS is a must.
<jcastro> like, real measurable minutes per deployment that adds up to real efficiency gains
<jrwren> even if it is a ZFS that is on a loopback file. its still excellent.
<jcastro> and that's just for one person
<rick_h_> jcastro: jrwren do you use zfs on it's own device?
<rick_h_> yea, I just use that loopback atm
<jcastro> if your team is using it you're literally saving money
<jrwren> rick_h_: I have machines on both.
<jcastro> rick_h_: yeah, one HDD, one SSD for caching
<jrwren> rick_h_: ZFS on LVM thinpool too
<cmaloney> jcastro: We're just now working on Ansible deployments, so baby-steps
<jcastro> loopback is a nice workaround but it prefers dedicated disks
 * cmaloney braces for the OMGWTFBBQ
<jcastro> because I might as well take advantage of snapshotting etc. for other things
<jcastro> what I do on all new installs now is install, then I make a new zfs pool with a dedicated disk, I call it "home"
<jcastro> which then gets automounted as /home
<jcastro> then recreate my user dir, chown it, blammo, zfs for home directory
<jcastro> tell zfs and docker to use the zfs backends, done.
<jcastro> less than 2 seconds for each new instance of an OS
<jrwren> rick_h_: https://github.com/bac/yellow-tools/blob/master/lxd-launch
<rick_h_> jrwren: ty
<jrwren> rick_h_: the tricks are -c security.privileged=true and lxc config device add $name home disk source=$HOME path=/home/$user
<rick_h_> jrwren: gotcha
<cmaloney> See, this is the ubuntu-us-mi channel I love: make an off-handed comment and get multiple ways on how to make things better. :)
<jcastro> lol
<jcastro> without a doubt lxd with zfs is probably one of the top 5 things this decade that has literally changed my professional life
<cmaloney> brb - lunch
<jcastro> it's up there with "SSDs"
<jcastro> and "3 monitors"
<jrwren> ha!
<jrwren> now if only charms weren't such a pain, eh jcastro ?  /zing
 * jrwren ducks
<jcastro> yeah but that's your fault jay
<jrwren> lol.
<jcastro> I'll never need KVM or virtualbox ever again
<jcastro> there's just no escape, <2 seconds to an instance is just too brutally awesome.
<jcastro> and I don't mean like, 2 seconds, then wait to do stuff
<jcastro> I mean 2 seconds counting going into the new instance
<jrwren> or less.
<jcastro> "But wait, most of that is typing the exec command to go into the container".
<jcastro> yes.
<jrwren> surely on that new BEAST of a server you got its less than 500ms.
<jrwren> I feel like it is well under 2s on my ancient home server.
<jcastro> it's a beast, but it's old
<jcastro> so it's like, 2010 ear
<jrwren> oh!
<jcastro> but it's about 3 seconds
<jrwren> how are you timing? I want to check mine.
<jcastro> on a modern machine, with an NVM-E SSD? sheeeeeeeeet.
<jcastro> time lxc launch ubuntu:16.04
<jrwren> watch mine take minutes because it refreshes the image.
<jrwren> hahaha,,, yup... retreiving image.
<jcastro> yeah, it just means you haven't used that image in 10+ days
<jrwren> yup.
<jcastro> also, I totally forgot some bash shell things that are useful
<jcastro> lxc delete juju-whatever-[1..10] will kill 10 orphaned containers
<jcastro> oh, you'll need a --force on that one
<jrwren> even fetching the image it launched in 40s. second launch took 4.47s
<jrwren> I guess i'm not as impatient as I thought.
<jcastro> yeah, for one offs 2 secs vs. 5 is no big deal
<jcastro> it's when you're like "hey coworker wants you to test this 15 node monster" when it really pays off
<jrwren> ya know what bugs me???  juju uses destroy. lxc uses delete. snap uses remove. ALL TO DO CONCEPTUALLY THE SAME THING!!!
 * jrwren rages
<jcastro> I know
<jcastro> I find myself `juju list`ing alot
<jcastro> which comes from `lxc list`
<jrwren> oh yeah.
<jcastro> to be fair, snaps ootb learned from juju's evolution though
<jcastro> `snap login` is exactly the same as juju's login thing
<jcastro> they both 2FA the same too
<jrwren> yup, lots of good stuff.
<cmaloney> Hey, as soon as LXC does WIndows I'll ditch Virtualbox. :)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-07-10
<cmaloney> morning
<Zimdale> Morning cmaloney
<cmaloney> How goes?>
<Zimdale> It goes
<Zimdale> you?
<cmaloney> Getting ready to go for a walk in a few
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-07-03
<cmaloney> Good morning
<cmaloney> Happy whatever you might be celebrating today.
<jrwren> Good Morning
<cmaloney> How's the day so far?
<shakes808> morning
<jrwren> catching up after being gone for a week.
<jrwren> How is your day so far?
<cmaloney> Not too bad. Getting the house cleaned up a titch
<cmaloney> Loving the breeze
<jrwren> no breeze in teh basement :(
<cmaloney> fan?
<jrwren> well, its not hot in the basement either. I put on a sweater cuz its cool.
<cmaloney> Hah
<cmaloney> I'd really like to know why my computer sometimes locks up when I put a CD in it
<_stink__> it's emerging technology
<_stink__> give it time
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-07-04
<cmaloney> Good morning
<_stink__> yo
<cmaloney> Happy Birthday wolfger
<wolfger> Thank you
<cmaloney> :)
<_stink__> is this where i make the i'm-sure-never-heard-before joke about wolfger being the embodied USA?
<cmaloney> Follow your bliss
<jrwren> happy independence day.
<cmaloney> And to you
<cmaloney> remember when the USA was 200 years old? Good times.
<jrwren> lol. i was born that year. I'm old, but not that old.
<jrwren> err... I was born at 200 yr aniv of declaration of independence. I guess US nation wasn't established until later, and I think I do recall that 200yr aniv.
<cmaloney> Ah
<cmaloney> I remember it being a big deal, but I was between 4 and 5 at the time
<cmaloney> Pretty sure I wanted Winnie the Pooh to win the election that year.
<jrwren> lol
<_stink__> he would be a very gentle president
<_stink__> but sadly preside over a
<_stink__> bear
<_stink__> economy
<cmaloney> I love how IRC is now in apps
<cmaloney> I now have accounts on Slack, Discord, and Gitter
<jrwren> i hate it.
<cmaloney> and essentially they do the same fucking thing that IRC does
<jrwren> at least htere are irc bridges.
<jrwren> I still use irssi bridge to gittr.im and slack
<cmaloney> I hate bridges
<cmaloney> also how do you do a bridge to gittr.im?
<jrwren> look at this beautiful web page: https://irc.gitter.im
<cmaloney> Oooooh
<jrwren> beautiful, isn't it?
<cmaloney> not really, it doesn't work.
<jrwren> WFM :(
<cmaloney> Yeah, no worries
<wolfger> cmaloney: they do the same thing IRC does, plus voice
<wolfger> yes, _stink__ this is where you make that joke nobody ever heard before
<wolfger> ;-)
<_stink__> awesome!
<gamerchick02> happy fourth, everyone
<_stink__> you too
<gamerchick02> thanks! i've had a good one. just got back from Saginaw
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-07-05
<rick_h> evening
<gamerchick02> howdy rick_h
<rick_h> what's up party folks?
<greg-g> how are the fireworks over there?
<rick_h> some going off in the distance
<rick_h> I think because of the Tues 4th most of the big shows were over the weekend
<rick_h> #fireworks https://www.flickr.com/photos/7508761@N03/albums/72157682727171142
<greg-g> we shot off our (lame, CA-approved) ones last night, since the neighbor boys are at their dad's today
<greg-g> going to the city show tonight down at the fair grounds
<jrwren> cmaloney: you a kraftwerk fan?  3-d the catalog is a must have if you are. its amazing. they redid all their own stuff and its better than ever.
<gamerchick02> some of my neighbors in houses are shooting them off. i'm waiting for it to die down before i try to sleep
<gamerchick02> sounds like most of it's stopped... gonna try to sleep in a few
<cmaloney> jrwren: wha?
<brousch> Apparently Mike Pence flew into Grand Rapids to march in the Grandville parade, then flew back to Washington. Good use of taxpayer dollars there
<jrwren> cmaloney: Do you like Kraftwerk?
<cmaloney> Yeeess
<jrwren> cmaloney: "3-D The Catalog" is a must have release, IMO.  :)
<cmaloney> Ok, what is it?
<jrwren> cmaloney: Kraftwerk, 2017 live, but it doesn't sound live at all. it sounds like a studio album.  8CD box set
<jrwren> its all their old material redone, like they are covering htemselves in a more modern style. and it is awesome.
<jrwren> Its kind of a big, "no no no, let us show you how it is done" to evreyone who has ever covered kraftwerk.
<cmaloney> Ah, awesome
<cmaloney> jrwren: I have like 4 calculators on my phone, not including the Scheme interpreter. :)
<cmaloney> (Built-in, Free42, Go49 (hp49 / 50 emulator), and Maxima)
<gamerchick02> how many calculators does one need? i have two, one that came with my phone and a graphing calculator as a just in case thing. who knows when you'll need to graph a function?
<cmaloney> gamerchick02: I usually use Free42 because I like the interface
<gamerchick02> nice!
<cmaloney> but Go49 is nice
<cmaloney> and Maxima is a Computer Algebra System
<gamerchick02> that's cool
<cmaloney> http://maxima.sourceforge.net/
<gamerchick02> speaking of phones: who here has a One Plus One?
<cmaloney> not I
<cmaloney> bbiab.
<gamerchick02> i'm thinking of getting one of those at the end of this year or middle of next
<gamerchick02> ok!
<Zimdale> Do you have need for a calculator that frequently?
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-07-06
<cmaloney> Zimdale: Sometimes. :)
<jrwren> cmaloney: phone has it be default, but pad does not. strange ios inconsistencies.
<Zimdale> ipad doesn't have a calculator?
<jrwren> not by default.
<jrwren> apple doesn't provide one.
<jrwren> the iOS calculator app from apple is for phone only, not for pad.
<jrwren> they still have that idea of phone OR pad and universal apps which run on both.
<Zimdale> weird
<cmaloney> jrwren: I know. I'm teasing. :)
<greg-g> lame :)
<Zimdale> how was your meetup cmaloney?
<cmaloney> Zimdale: It was pretty cool
<cmaloney> two new folks
<cmaloney> Zimdale: Should have been there.
<cmaloney> I tried to explain Scheme and showed someone my .vimrc
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-07-07
<cmaloney> Good morning
<rick_h> morning
<jrwren> Good morning.
<cmaloney> How's the weather?
<jrwren> !w
<jrwren> oh, no bot here :)
<cmaloney> heh
<rick_h> hah
<notlikethesoup> morning
<notlikethesoup> erm, afternoon
<greg-g> morning here :)
<cmaloney> Aftermorning
<greg-g> :)
<cmaloney> "Everybody should join who has knowledge about those programs and is willing to improve their life especially their income let's help
<cmaloney> +each other for better future and better life money is there waiting for us to get it ,"
<cmaloney> Guess the title of the group that used this as their tagline
<rick_h> what group is this?
<notlikethesoup> is it apple
<cmaloney> nooope.
<cmaloney> It's the Ann Arbor Web Design Meetup
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-07-09
<cmaloney> morning
<cmaloney> Thank you, rick_h for sponsoring PyOhio! :)
<rick_h> Woot!
<cmaloney> ;)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2018-07-02
<jrwren> https://boards.greenhouse.io/wikimedia/jobs/1171069?gh_src=6a42a4871 :)
<greg-g> it's a great team!
<greg-g> https://wikimediafoundation.org/w/index.php?title=Staff_and_contractors&showall=1#Wikimedia_Cloud_Services
<brousch> Oh, remote. I thought it was all in SF
<greg-g> You can, but you don't have to
<greg-g> you just cost more if you live in SF :)
<cmaloney> heh
<greg-g> cmaloney: btw, is your auto-birthday-email script no longer running? I didn't get an email today from you!
<jrwren> greg-g: Happy Birthday!
<cmaloney> It's not a script. I literally type those in by hand
<cmaloney> I'm just not original
<cmaloney> I sent it to you via Mastodon DM
<daemoneye> greg-g: Happy Birthday!
<cmaloney> But yeah, I think everyone thinks that I've scripted that up
<cmaloney> greg-g: Did you see it there?
<greg-g> cmaloney: I don't see anything from you in my notifications recently except favoriting my reply to Vicky re butter coffee
<cmaloney> https://twitter.com/right_drum/status/1013320220499312640
<cmaloney> feh
<rick_h_> hmmm, I really wish I knew what I'd done in my life to be put on this list. https://photos.app.goo.gl/736dPtjs5AShNRy57
<cmaloney> feh
<cmaloney> I figured out why greg-g didn't get my birthdat DM
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Yipes. Tat sucks
<rick_h_> cmaloney: it's just funny. My wife likes to joke that I'm more hippie than she is and she's the doctor taking care of the sick.
<greg-g> rick_h_: I'm sorry for your hardship (re Melania)
<rick_h_> LoL
<brousch> Did you buy the same jacket?
<jrwren> lol, rick_h_ too funny
<rick_h_> brousch: didn't everyone got get 3 in various colors?
<rick_h_> go get
<jrwren> I liked all of the "I do care" t-shirts, jackets, and signs at the Rally on Saturday
<brousch> Rally?
<jrwren> Keep Families Together Rally w/ events nation wide.
<jrwren> https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/detroit/2018/06/30/protest-immigration-detroit-zero-tolerance/748381002/
<jrwren> oh, here is a better one listing cities: https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/2018/06/27/family-separations-immigration-protest-michigan/737477002/
<cmaloney> Yeah, there were a bunch of protests / rallies this past weekend
<brousch> OH yeah, I think some people got arrested in GR
<jrwren> no arrests in Ann Arbor that I noticed.
<brousch> Maybe not in GR. That was on the 28th
<greg-g> what was o the 28?
<greg-g> on*
<greg-g> I mean, which protest?
<brousch> PRe-protest demonstration?
<brousch> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjUXqeEir98
<greg-g> "What do we want?" "Abolish ICE" "When do we want it" "In two days!"
<greg-g> ah, yeah, good
<greg-g> Necessary Trouble (TM)
<cmaloney> "We have a timeline and a project plan too"
<cmaloney> "and key deliverables"
<cmaloney> polite protest
#ubuntu-us-mi 2018-07-03
<cmaloney> Good morning
<rick_h_> morning
<cmaloney> How's the morning so far?
<jrwren> not great. didn't sleep much. How about you?
<cmaloney> Didn't get a lot of sleep either
<cmaloney> woke up tired because of a little black beast
<rick_h_> +1, puppy getting up at 5am sucks. I shouldn't play skyrim until 12am
<jrwren> lol.
<cmaloney> heh
<cmaloney> rick_h_: You back on Skyrim?
<rick_h_> cmaloney: I never got on, but I was given it on the switch for father's day
<rick_h_> so started getting into it and I can get sucked in during some of these quests where you're like "I'll just get this one next step done...well I mean the next next one...I mean..."
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Ah, fun fun. :)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2018-07-05
<waldo323_> good morning
<cmaloney> Good morning
<cmaloney> How's the day so far?
<widox> morning
<widox> ungodly hot and humid :)
<jrwren> boring. the day is boring :)
<brousch> sultry, the night was sultry
<greg-g> was a bit chilly over night at ~52. but a nice night after all the illegal fireworks stopped
<brousch> 52 is perfect at night
<rick_h_> yea, that's the rough spot here. It didn't cool off all night
<rick_h_> took the dog out at 2am and was still a heatwave ugh
<brousch> Need to move farther north
<brousch> I have a feeling I'll retire to northern LP because mid michigan will be too warm due to global warming
<jrwren> them winters though!
<greg-g> what winter?
<rick_h_> yea, Pac NW is the way to go
<rick_h_> want snow, head to the mountains
<rick_h_> want heat, head to the desert
<rick_h_> otherwise, stay home and be happy
<jrwren> i like MI.
<jrwren> want snow? wait.
<jrwren> want desert: pretend the dunes are a desert :)
<greg-g> I love the dunes
<cmaloney> I like MI as well
<cmaloney> as opposed to Pac NW
<cmaloney> want humidity? Stay here.
<cmaloney> Want humid snow? Stay here
<cmaloney> blergh
<jrwren> lol... wait a sec... :)
<jrwren> ya know... you are right. The only things I actually like about MI are that my family is here and the cost of living is cheap and well... Ann Arbor.
<jrwren> Ann Arbor lifestyle is an MI anomoly.
<greg-g> it really is. Too bad Carrie hates it :)
<greg-g> she has an anti A2/UofM streak. I blame her U of Chicago undergrad years :P
<greg-g> U Chicago, I guess is how they type it
<notlikethesoup> the pacific nw would be cool but that'd be so far from my family
<cmaloney> It's not "The University of Chicago"?
<cmaloney> like THE University of Michigan or THE Ohio State University
<cmaloney> emphasis on the THE
<jrwren> greg-g: wow, she hated all of her time her?
<jrwren> *here?
<notlikethesoup> i think it's only OSU that does that, cmaloney
<jrwren> I've never heard umich do it AT ALL, and I go to a lot of sporting events and my wife is a grad.
<greg-g> cmaloney: something something private school vs public something something pretentious something something chicago school of economics
<greg-g> jrwren: and yeah, she went to umich for grad school because her parents live in Chelsea
<cmaloney> something something emphasis on sporting program instead of academics something something why I can get a trashcan with a big ass M on the side of it
<greg-g> :)
<notlikethesoup> lol
<brousch> Hey, I have a trash can with a big M on the side!
<notlikethesoup> i'm an MSU fan so i definitely do not
<jrwren> OH!
<brousch> Get the banhammer
<cmaloney> Oh, then you can have a big S on the trashcan
<notlikethesoup> yes
<notlikethesoup> realistically it SHOULD be a W
<cmaloney> Supercan
<notlikethesoup> since i'm a wmu alum
<notlikethesoup> as of... 2 months ago
<jrwren> greg-g: ZOMG, chicago school of economics HAS BEEN TEH MOST INCORRECT AND DISRUPTIVE THINKING to economic policy in the history of the US.
<jrwren> greg-g: but... you said chelsea, so I get it. Them nearby small towners don't seem to get AA
<cmaloney> Even moreso than Cooley Law? :)
<jrwren> cmaloney: UMICH, unlike most other MI universities, fund their sports program nearly all from donations.
<greg-g> notlikethesoup: congrats on the graduation then :)
<jrwren> it helps when you have a large endowment earmarked to sports and 150yrs of history
<jrwren> notlikethesoup: GO BRONCOS!  My wife's undergrad is from there :)  congrats.
<cmaloney> and a rabid alumni association of folks who think sports is really important
<cmaloney> notlikethesoup: Congratulations on the recent graduation!
<jrwren> notlikethesoup: what was your major?
<notlikethesoup> oh thank you thank you
<notlikethesoup> i was a computer science major with a minor in mathematics
<notlikethesoup> the minor was honestly harder than the major lol
<jrwren> i am not surprised.
<jrwren> I had this crazy idea of using the lxd zfs pool for docker as well, on personal workstation / home server.
<jrwren> ok. I did it: https://www.reddit.com/r/jrwren/comments/8wd9uz/docker_zfs_backend_shared_with_lxd/
#ubuntu-us-mi 2018-07-06
<waldo323_> good morning
<jrwren> good morning
<notlikethesoup> good morning
<ColonelPanic001> anyone else use kubuntu (or probably just kde in general)? I dist-upgraded yesterday, and ever since now conky and yakuake appear to run, but not be visible
<jrwren> that sucks.
<jrwren> what if you launch them from a terminal window?
<ColonelPanic001> behaves normally then, too... except it's not visible
<ColonelPanic001> it's not quite a crisis for me, but it is a bit annoying
<ColonelPanic001> [mike:~] 127 $ yakuake
<ColonelPanic001> QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<ColonelPanic001> QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<notlikethesoup> mm the only ubuntu derivatives i've used are xubuntu and ubuntu-gnome
<ColonelPanic001> Yakuake is already running, toggling window ...
<ColonelPanic001> to be overly specific.
<jrwren> what if you pkill yakuake and then start it from terminal?
<jrwren> did its keybinding change?
<ColonelPanic001> nah, it's there - in fact, I can click it. I just realized that part - if I hit f12 (my key for it), and then click where it would be, the window I was in loses focus, I can run a command, etc. It's... there. Just can't see it. weird.
<jrwren> very weird.
<ColonelPanic001> I'm lazy, trying reinstalling it. tiny package anyway, and meh
<ColonelPanic001> I dont' expect it to help, but whatever
<ColonelPanic001> yeah, same. meh
<ColonelPanic001> honestly probably not worth the time now. meh. Thanks for trying, though
<jrwren> is there a settings file or dir you can move out of the way?
<jrwren> $HOME/.kakuake or $HOME/.config/kakuake ?
<ColonelPanic001> can't hurt to try
<ColonelPanic001> eh, it's all of three entries, nothing relevant. trying anyway because can't hurt, still
<ColonelPanic001> yeah, no effect
<ColonelPanic001> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<ColonelPanic001> I wonder if just something about a certain window class or something is treated differently in an update
<ColonelPanic001> seems odd that it's two different programs getting the same thing
<cmaloney> Perhaps it's getting different arguments?
<ColonelPanic001> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<ColonelPanic001> conky runs just off it's config, I'm not running it with any arguments on the cli at least
<ColonelPanic001> same with yakuake, afaik
<cmaloney> I mean when it gets launched
<cmaloney> like there might be some other profile or something that it is selecting
<ColonelPanic001> maybe? doesn't seem it, but hey, it's not like I've got a better idea
<ColonelPanic001> I don't know desktop stuff all that well, especially any more
<ColonelPanic001> the dist-upgrade taketh away, perhaps a future one will giveth
<ColonelPanic001> if i had time to f around with desktop stuff I would run something more interesting than ancient LTS Kubuntu
<ColonelPanic001> but here I sit. Kubuntu 16.04
<jrwren> wait... this recent "upgrade" was *to* 16.04 ?
<jrwren> i wonder if do-release-upgrade would have done some magic that dist-upgrade didn't.
<ColonelPanic001> oh, sorry, no - this was just a apt-get dist-upgrade, not literally upgrading the distro
<jrwren> why would you ever run dist-upgrade on ubuntu?
<waldo323_> doesn't that grab latest kernel etc?
<cmaloney> YEah, dist-upgrade gets the latest kernel packages and other left-behind packages
<cmaloney> (technical term)
<jrwren> nope.
<jrwren> apt upgrade does that for you automatically
<jrwren> AFAIK, there is no reason to run dist-upgrade in ubuntu.
<jrwren> in fact, that is why there is no dist-upgrade on the apt command.
<jrwren> dist-upgrade is for bouncing between debian versions, mostly for running debian unstable or testing where package versions can be wonky.
<waldo323_> is the answers here outdated? https://askubuntu.com/questions/194651/why-use-apt-get-upgrade-instead-of-apt-get-dist-upgrade
<ColonelPanic001> amazing that there's no reason to do it
<ColonelPanic001> since I do
<ColonelPanic001> and it works
<ColonelPanic001> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<ColonelPanic001> just muscle memory at this point
<ColonelPanic001> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ColonelPanic001> which really is just me doing "ctrl+r dis <enter>
<jrwren> at some point ubuntu started doing the `apt update` via cron, at least daily.
<jrwren> and `apt upgrade` is all ya need.
<jrwren> waldo323_: yes, i don't believe that accepted answer is actually correct.
<jrwren> I certaily ain't saying that dist-upgrade broke anything. I'm saying there is little point to it. That is all.
<cmaloney> I think I see the difference
<cmaloney> since apt is a different command than apt-get
<cmaloney> which still does the "classic" behavior
<cmaloney> whereas apt upgrade does kernel upgrades as well
<jrwren> ubuntu does the kernel upgrades as well, period.
<jrwren> because of the way ubuntu packages things.
<jrwren> dist-upgrade is really a debianism.
<jrwren> at least, AFAICT.
<jrwren> I'm no expert :)
<ColonelPanic001> yeah I started doing dist-ugprade back on debian
<jrwren> me too.
<jrwren> it works great there. I used to bounce between testing and unstable on my PWS
<jrwren> and when it would get stuck, I'd manually fix some package scripts and it would keep on going.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2018-07-08
<cmaloney> Apparently the new "megaplex of fuckery" that is going into Royal Oak has caused Andiamo's to close up
<cmaloney> That's the building that took out the parking lot behind Andiamo's over by the library
<jrwren> huh, i'm surprised. Andiamo's always did good business when I used to frequent that area
<jrwren> is the Rochester one still open?
<cmaloney> Andiamo's lost 100% of the parking near it
<cmaloney> and the valet can't get between the restaurant and the farmer's lot because of that stupid construction there
<cmaloney> and considering the clientele of Andiamo's trends toward older folks it means there's no way for them to get to the restaurant without a whole lot of walking
<jrwren> 1 block?
<cmaloney> it's worse than that
<jrwren> oh.
<cmaloney> Think of the entire parking lot from 11 mile to 5th street
<cmaloney> now imagine that completely gone
<cmaloney> then, imagine there's no way to get from the farmer's lot to main street unless you cross at 11 mile and walk on the north side
<cmaloney> or walk down to the south side of 5th
<jrwren> wtf? that is all construction?
<jrwren> that is a huge project. what is it?
<cmaloney> it's a large office building
<jrwren> cool location for an office :)
<cmaloney> yeah, I'm sure it'll be awesome, when there's not much around it other than the office bulding
<cmaloney> IIRC it's going to have the new City Hall in there.
<cmaloney> and then they'll shuffle around some of the other buildings downtown
<cmaloney> but frankly it's going to be a clusterbleep
<jrwren> oh.
<jrwren> is washington street all messed up too?
<cmaloney> the signs around the construction have such imaginitive titles as "wealth management, inc." and "Technology Inc."
<cmaloney> and the developer has a history of not finishing projects and leaving the city with the bill
<cmaloney> but whatever. Leeches gotta leech
<jrwren> wow! and the city approved it?
<cmaloney> washington is OK for now
<cmaloney> Oh yes!
<cmaloney> The city thinks this is awesome
<cmaloney> despite Mr. B's and the businesses bitching up a storm
<cmaloney> and a lawsuit that was dismissed
<cmaloney> they think it's brilliant
<cmaloney> thing is they're banking on a bubble
<cmaloney> and I fear it's going to kill the character of the city
<cmaloney> I don't want to be my grandmother saying they needed to put a K-Mart downtown instead of OCC
<cmaloney> but I think they're overbuilding, overpromising, and under-delivering
<cmaloney> bbiab
#ubuntu-us-mi 2020-06-29
<cmaloney> morning
<rick_h> party
<cmaloney> having fun yet?
<rick_h> wheeeeee
<cmaloney> heh
<jrwren> ugh... at least friday is off
<cmaloney> <3
<greg-g> and thursday, because it's my birthday :)
<cmaloney> woo woo
<cmaloney> Happy pre-greg day
<jrwren> you turning 30?
<greg-g> :P
<greg-g> I wish, my retirement would be so much better funded
<greg-g> "can I get an extra decade worth of retirement contributions, plz?"
<greg-g> twist: I will, it'll just be the decade when I'm 70.
<cmaloney> Retirement. Pshaw
<greg-g> I'm a transitional millennial: my retirement plan is the collapse of civilization.
<jrwren> retire at 75 instead of 65 is my plan too. lul
<jrwren> gonna be too old to actually enjoy it
<cmaloney> Nah, we'll just consult when folks are busily trying to understand current-era IoT devices that are failing
<cmaloney> "how does this command-line thing work again? SSH to the what?"
<cmaloney> We'll live like kings
<jrwren> ha! I wish.
<jrwren> if anything, I see the opposite happening.
<jrwren> my skills that are used to value highly and think were a valuable rarity are now far more commonplace.
<cmaloney> I'm sure everyone who did COBOL also thought that
<Scary_Guy> What's a retirement plan?
<Scary_Guy> lul
<jrwren> that is a plan too!
<Scary_Guy> I suppose it is :D
#ubuntu-us-mi 2020-07-01
<cmaloney> https://gettogether.community/events/6124/coffee-house-coders-regular-meeting/
#ubuntu-us-mi 2020-07-02
<cmaloney> Happy Birthday, greg-g !
<cmaloney> morning
<greg-g> cmaloney: ty :)
<wolfger> Happy birthday, greg-g
<greg-g> wolfger: thanks!
#ubuntu-us-mi 2020-07-04
<cmaloney> Happy Birthday, wolfger
<wolfger> ty
<cmaloney> yw
<jrwren> TIL: samba added vfs_fruit a while back. https://www.samba.org/samba/docs/current/man-html/vfs_fruit.8.html
<jrwren> and... ZOMG, it is wonderful. lightning fast opening large directories that used to take a very long time.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2020-07-05
<_stink_> anyone tried https://the.exa.website/ ?
